# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Accord sur l'emploi

## pmithrandir

Bonjour,

Il y a quelques jours, les syndicats de salaris et de patrons sont arriv  un accord

Selon vous, est il intressant ou pas ?

J'aimerais entre autre avoir la vision des patrons qui sont sur le forum pour analyser leur sentiment. Est ce que les points qui vont chang taient vraiment prioritaires...

Pierre

----------


## Lyche

As tu des liens pour la rforme?
J'ai eu un appel d'un intervenant pour avoir mon avis sur la rforme des retraites... Sauf que je savais mme pas qu'une rforme avait eu lieu.. et j'aimerais bien me renseigner pour comprendre ce qu'il s'est dit.

----------


## Invit

Salut Pierre,

Ct patron, et vu d'une PME, je ne vois pas trs bien ce que cet accord apporte. La simplification des procdures de licenciement existe en fait depuis le "licenciement  l'amiable". Il y a une petite baisse de charges pour les embauche en CDI de moins de 26 ans, mais c'est un peu un dtail. Le reste, c'est essentiellement pour les grands groupes, et comme toujours, il va falloir attendre la mise en application pour se faire une ide. 


A titre personnel, j'ai pas mal de doutes sur le caractre social de cet accord. La "flexiscurit" c'est bien si les bnficiaires potentiels de la scurit sont les victimes prvisibles de la flexibilit. Ici, j'ai l'impression qu'une grande partie des mesures pour les salaris ( l'exception notable de la complmentaire maladie) visent des salaris relativement duqus, dans les grands groupes, bref des classes moyennes. Pouvoir garder ses droits chomage ou formation, c'est intressant quand on change de boite. Pour l'ouvrier qui de toutes facons va avoir un mal fou  retrouver du boulot, c'est nettement moins utile. Inversement, la flexibilit risque de cibler des emplois industriels (ce sont les boulots qu'on perd actuellement).

J'adorerais me tromper, mais j'ai comme un doute.

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Sort de ta grotte Lyche  ::): 

http://lentreprise.lexpress.fr/resso...les_37946.html

J'ai eu une impression mitige pour ma part.

En point positif, j'ai apprci que : 
 - le rsultat final ne soit pas donn  l'ouverture de la discussion
 - que les syndicats arrivent  un accord, bref que le dialogue commencent  se mettre en place.

Certaines mesures comme la taxation de certains CDD ou la possibilit de licencier plus facilement(en autre en rduisant l'incertitude du recours aux prud'hommes) me parait une bonne chose. Pour le second point, j'aime bien que les choses soient rapide, et entre autre, je trouve ridicule les prime de licenciement offertes  certains salaris. Je peux comprendre que l'on donne de quoi se retourner et parer au coup dur, mais j'ai toujours eu du mal  voir la lgitimit de donner 50 ou 60 000 euros a des gens juste parce qu'on a plus besoin d'eux. Je prfre nettement que l'tat serve d'assurance en fournissant les allocation chmage et une formation, quitte a demander plus d'argent pour cela. Bref, on va dans la bonne direction.

Pour l'obligation d'avoir une mutuelle, je pense que c'est un trs beau cadeau au secteur des assurances prives. Il n'y a pas si longtemps, on cotisait plus pour la scurit sociale, et elle remboursait mieux toute la population. Finalement on a diminuer les contributions, ainsi que les remboursements, au point que les mutuelles deviennent sinon indispensable, assez conseilles.
Maintenant, on va ajouter un cout de mutuelle... pour contrebalancer les dcisions passes, sauf que ces mutuelles ne seront valables que pour les salaris, et donc vont creus encore le gap entre salari et les autres pour la scurit mdicale.

Par ailleur, le cout de la mutuelle est le mme pour tous les salaris en gnral. Par exemple, je payais 20 et mon patron autant soit un cout final pour le patron actuellement de 40 euros(tout est a sa charge). Le patron du smicard payera donc en pourcentage 4% de mutuelle. A l'inverse, pour un salaire de 4000, cela ne reprsentera que 1%.
Je pense donc qu'une contribution plus importante pour la scu, en pourcentage assortie d'une augmentation des soins auraient t plus efficace et moins chre.


Le vrai point positif pour moi, c'est les droits au chmage rechargeable. Il donne un rel pouvoir au salari qui peut accepter un emploi sans tre sur qu'il lui plaira, et vraiment avoir la capacit de partir dans la priode d'essai sans se retrouver sans rien. Il semblerait qu'actuellement on ait certaines personnes qui ne quitte le chmage que pour un poste "parfait" de peur de se retrouver coincer dans une boite qui ne leur convient pas(dmission = pas d'allocation). Ce systme permettrait de rpondre  cette problmatique.
mais en relisant l'article, j'ai l'impression que ca sera encore soumis  une perte d'emploi "force".. 

Les accords comptitivit emplois peuvent tre utile, mais j'ai surtout l'impression que ca va servir a diminuer les charges pendant 2 annes(genre renault, peugeot...), puis a transfrer la comptence ailleur comme cela t prvu initialement. mais si ca aide certaines boites a passer les coups dur, je suis plutot pour. Je prfre ce genre de chose qu'un endettement important qui bloque toute capacit d'investissement.

----------


## Lyche

Juste pour revenir sur tes lignes concernant les mutuelles. Ils me semblait justement que c'tait des organismes  but non lucratifs.

http://www.assurprox.com/mutuelle/mutuelle.html

J'ai plus l'impression que a dgage l'Etat de cette charge que reprsente la secu depuis longtemps et qui est un gouffre financier. (avis personnel)

Edit : Et merci pour l'info et le liens ^_^. Pour le ct troglodite, j'avoue que je ne regarde plus la tl tellement c'est de la propagande (cf manif anti/pro mariage gay et les falsifications gouvernementales des chiffres)

----------


## pmithrandir

en fait, il y a une obligation de couverture sant.
Celle ci peut tre fait par une mutuelle, en gnrale qui ne doit aps faire de bnfice(mme si ils se plaignent pas...) et ne rtribue pas d'actionnaires.

Mais ca peut aussi tre des assureur privs, qui eux vont devoir faire des bnfices, rmunrer les actionnaires.

En plus, comme il y a une obligation lgale, elles autront beau jeu de s'entendre sur leurs prix pour ne pas dscendre en dessous d'un seuil de rentabilit et ponctionner 10 ou 15 euros de plus par salari.

A mon sens, on aurait surtout du amliorer la scurit sociale, en particulier  
 - en refondant toutes les branches fantaisistes(agricole, indpendant, tudiants, etc...) qui ne sont que des erzats de mauvaises qualits(pas d'automatisation comme  la CPAM) qui oblige a faire un max de dmarches en face d'un maximum d'interlocuteurs.
 - en faisant l'optimisation des urgences en refusant les malades non urgent(en les redirigeant dans un centre de soin ou ils n'avancent rien, mais ou on paye les docteurs moiti moins cher et ou on a pas toute cette gestion du personnel 24/24).
 - en privilgiant des solutions de soins moins cher et des politiques de prventions des contagions et dducation  la propret.
 - en lui donnant ces 40-50 euros par mois (14,5 milliards de budget annuel en plus tout de mme...)
 - en faisant payer ce que l'on doit payer au mdecin(soit 3-5 euros) et en le laissant rcuprer l'argent de la scurit sociale(souvent plus vite qu'il n'encaissera les chques et avec moins de risques) On rendrait ainsi laccs aux soins a de nombreuses personnes(il est plus facile de se soigner pour 5 euros, que d'avancer 25 euros pour beaucoup de familles)


Comme on est a -6milliards sur la branche maladie en 2012, que l'on injecterait 14 milliards d'euros, on pourrait dgager 8 milliards d'conomies sur la branche maladie, de quoi relever les plafonds de remboursements et rendre les mutuelles inutiles je pense.

----------


## Lyche

> en fait, il y a une obligation de couverture sant.
> Celle ci peut tre fait par une mutuelle, en gnrale qui ne doit aps faire de bnfice(mme si ils se plaignent pas...) et ne rtribue pas d'actionnaires.
> 
> Mais ca peut aussi tre des assureur privs, qui eux vont devoir faire des bnfices, rmunrer les actionnaires.
> 
> En plus, comme il y a une obligation lgale, elles autront beau jeu de s'entendre sur leurs prix pour ne pas dscendre en dessous d'un seuil de rentabilit et ponctionner 10 ou 15 euros de plus par salari.
> 
> A mon sens, on aurait surtout du amliorer la scurit sociale, en particulier  
>  - en refondant toutes les branches fantaisistes(agricole, indpendant, tudiants, etc...) qui ne sont que des erzats de mauvaises qualits(pas d'automatisation comme  la CPAM) qui oblige a faire un max de dmarches en face d'un maximum d'interlocuteurs.
> ...


Tu prches un convaincu de la refonte du systme ^_^
Mais je crois que a "arrange" bien l'tat, a lui permet de se dgager petit  petit de cette ncessit de maintenir un systme qui lui cot cher en mettant en exergue cette contre-vrit qui est : "la scu est dficitaire".
Cela entraine le maintient de la csg/rds qui devaient tre temporaire pour aider  quilibrer les comptes de la scu. Hors, cet argent n'a jamais t revers et donc les caisse sont en dfaut budgtaire ce qui justifie le dgagement progressif des remboursement et par conscquent l'obligation pour les salaris de souscrire  une mutuelle.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je voudrais juste signaler un point qui me parait assez intriguant. Le patronat ne jure que pas la flexibilit. Ils mettent derrire ce mot tout un tas de choses compltement diffrentes. Comme, la possibilit de promener leurs esclaves salaris d'un site  un autre selon leurs bon vouloir et avec le moins de compensations possibles (aucune si possible), mais aussi celle de pouvoir licencier sans motif et sans verser la moindre indemnisation.

Par contre, visiblement, la possibilit aux salaris de dmissionner comme il veut tout en aillant des droits de chmage, a, ce n'est pas possible.

Bref, la flexibilit pour les uns, l'emprisonnement pour les autres.

Ce que je note aussi, c'est qu'une fois de plus on ne traite que des grosses entreprises, celles qui sont au CAC40 ! a fait pourtant un bail que l'on sait qu'en France, ce ne sont pas ces entreprises qui font tourner la marmite. Elles ne sont pour la plupart que des vitrines vident, ne paient pas d'impts en France et crent plus de chmeurs que d'emplois.
Je pense qu'il serait plus qu'urgent de faire des mesures qui concernent les PME/PMI et les TPE/TPI qui sont les vrais moteurs de la socit actuellement. 

Quand on voit, par exemple le fric que l'Etat a donn aux constructeurs automobiles, et que l'on compare avec le rsultat actuel...  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Je voudrais juste signaler un point qui me parait assez intriguant. Le patronat ne jure que pas la flexibilit. Ils mettent derrire ce mot tout un tas de choses compltement diffrentes. Comme, la possibilit de promener leurs esclaves salaris d'un site  un autre selon leurs bon vouloir et avec le moins de compensations possibles (aucune si possible), mais aussi celle de pouvoir licencier sans motif et sans verser la moindre indemnisation.
> 
> Par contre, visiblement, la possibilit aux salaris de dmissionner comme il veut tout en aillant des droits de chmage, a, ce n'est pas possible.
> 
> Bref, la flexibilit pour les uns, l'emprisonnement pour les autres.
> 
> Ce que je note aussi, c'est qu'une fois de plus on ne traite que des grosses entreprises, celles qui sont au CAC40 ! a fait pourtant un bail que l'on sait qu'en France, ce ne sont pas ces entreprises qui font tourner la marmite. Elles ne sont pour la plupart que des vitrines vident, ne paient pas d'impts en France et crent plus de chmeurs que d'emplois.
> Je pense qu'il serait plus qu'urgent de faire des mesures qui concernent les PME/PMI et les TPE/TPI qui sont les vrais moteurs de la socit actuellement. 
> 
> Quand on voit, par exemple le fric que l'Etat a donn aux constructeurs automobiles, et que l'on compare avec le rsultat actuel...


Oui, mais les potes des politiques sont  la tte de ces entreprises.. pas  la tte de PME dont les patrons sont rmunrs 3500 mensuel en moyenne. Donc, pas de millions, pas de pression financire ou autre magouilles avec l'tat.

Ne cherche pas plus loins, le copinage et les affinits financires avec l'tat ne touchent pas les PME

----------


## Invit

> - en refondant toutes les branches fantaisistes(agricole, indpendant, tudiants, etc...) qui ne sont que des erzats de mauvaises qualits(pas d'automatisation comme  la CPAM) qui oblige a faire un max de dmarches en face d'un maximum d'interlocuteurs.


Je crois que tu mlanges un peu tout... D'abord, les agricoles, les indpendants, les tudiants, ce ne sont pas des "branches", mais des rgimes. Les "branches" c'est maladie, vieillesse, accidents du travail.

Maintenant, il y a des rgimes diffrents parce qu'il y a des droits diffrents. Un non salari ne cotise pas comme un salari, et n'a pas non plus les mmes droits (par exemple, en matire d'indemnits journalires). C'est ce qui explique le dcoupage de la maladie en un rgime gnral (des salaris) et deux rgimes de non salaris (CANAM et MSA).

C'est pareil pour les rgimes spciaux (RATP, SNCF, Collectivits locales, mines, clercs de notaires, attachs parlementaires, ....), qui concernent des salaris, par drogation du rgime gnral.

Mais tous ces rgimes ont la carte vitale, le tiers payant, etc... c'est tout aussi automatis, et pas forcment plus mal grs que le rgime gnral. 

En termes de dmarches, c'est en fait plus simple: un exploitant agricole n'a qu'un interlocuteur pour payer ses cotisations, celles des ses employs, pour la retraite, la maladie, les accidents du travail et la famille. Un salari a ... une caisse par branche, auquel il faut ajouter l'urssaff s'il est employeur.

On peut donc refondre, mais je te parie que ca coutera plus cher, pas moins...




> - en faisant l'optimisation des urgences en refusant les malades non urgent


Ca n'a aucune chance de se faire. Principe de prcaution... En gros, si tu emmenes ton gosses aux urgences, qu'on le dclare "non urgent", et que a se gte, tu attaqueras l'hpital et tu auras raison. Or pour tre sur que c'est "non urgent" il faut a priori voir le malade... 

Et je doute que les mdecins soient trs coopratifs. On les duque  soigner des gens, pas  faire un tri de malades.

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Je voudrais juste signaler un point qui me parait assez intriguant. Le patronat ne jure que pas la flexibilit. Ils mettent derrire ce mot tout un tas de choses compltement diffrentes. Comme, la possibilit de promener leurs esclaves salaris d'un site  un autre selon leurs bon vouloir et avec le moins de compensations possibles (aucune si possible), mais aussi celle de pouvoir licencier sans motif et sans verser la moindre indemnisation.


La flexibilit consiste  pouvoir adapter sa masse salariale aux vnements. Aujourd'hui si tu perds un march, c'est la double peine. Tu as moins de revenu, mais tu vas tre mis  l'amende car tu licencies des gentils salaris que c'est pas de leur faute, m'dame. 

On peut trouver, comme on le fait depuis 50 ans, que c'est tout naturel, voire juste, mais dans ce cas, il faut accepter que les mmes entreprises (et en particulier les PME) prfrent ne pas embaucher, quitte  ne pas se dvelopper, plutt que risquer la double peine. 

Le fond du problme, c'est qu'on essaye de faire payer aux entreprises les filets sociaux que les politiciens offrent  leurs lecteurs. Et qu'on justifie cela depuis un demi sicle par un discours de lutte des classes qu'on entend aujourdh'ui mme chez les cadres sups. 

A un moment, il faut choisir. Soit on considre que les patrons sont des salauds, par nature, et il faut collectiviser, soit on considre que ce sont eux qui crent des emplois, mais ce n'est pas en leur tapant sur la tte et en les insultants qu'on va y arriver. 

'fin bon, c'est sur que c'est plus facile de blmer le systme.

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour les branches, tu as raison, je voulais parl des rgimes.

J'en ai connu 3, celui tudiant, la CPAM classique, et celui des entrepreneur(RSI).

De loin le plus efficace, c'est celui de la CPAM classique. Un exemple parmi d'autres, ils envoient les feuilles de soins directement aux mutuelles sans que tu n'ai rien  faire. RSI ne le faisait pas.
Aprs, avoir des droits diffrents, ca se gre, voir mme on eput avoir des conseillers diffrents, spcialiss, dans le mme btiments.
La ou je trouve qu'on est dans le faux, c'est que pendant l't, mis a part le recrutement des tudiants pour l'anne suivante, les rgimes tudiant se tournent les pouces. Ils pourraient venir en renfort des autres rgimes pour couler les dossiers.

Le rgime tudiant  par ailleur t dnonc dernirement parce que finalement, il est bien moins bon que le rgime classique. Ils sont incapable de fournir une carte vitale en moins de 3 mois  tous les tudiants, ce que sait parfaitement faire la CPAM.
Bref, on a morcel un systme pour finalement viter de devoir l'organiser correctement. Ce faisant, on multiplie les sites, on cr beaucoup de problme  ceux qui changent de rgime, etc...

Et je ne compte pas les jalousies d'un rgime  l'autre hritage de dcisions compltement dpasse.(SNCF par exemple)


Pour les urgences, l'ide tait de mettre des mdecins pour rgler, au tarif normal, les actes de mdecine normales. la je parle de toutes les personnes qui n'ont pas l'envie / l'argent pour faire l'avance pour le mdecin, et qui vont aux urgences pour un rhume.
Dj ca aide a maintenir des foyers infectieux au contacts de gens qui sont dj en dtresse mdicale(quand on a du sang partout, je ne suis pas sur que le petit dernier qui morve partout ca soit idal) et en plus, une consultation aux urgences coute environ 100 euros  la scurit sociale, contre 23 pour un gnraliste.
Il semblerait qu'en mettant des mdecins gnralistes aux urgences, rmunr 50 la consultation on gagnerait encore de l'argent.


Par ailleur, le budget de la scu, c'est 400 milliard d'euros (a comparer aux 290 du budget de l'tat) donc 5 milliards de dficit, ca ne semble pas si gros que cela. (-1.3%) Sans tre idal, c'est loin des chiffres habituellement suggrs par les politiques.

----------


## fregolo52

Avec les vnements actuels avec l'Allemagne, on apprend des choses.

La flexibilit est le maitre mot outre Rhin. L'conomie marche bien, par contre on ne peut pas dire que la vie soit facile l-bas, heureusement pour eux qu'ils exportent beaucoup.

Hier, j'ai entendu que les conditions des femmes sont trs dures : en gros, on te fait culpabiliser d'avoir des gosses.
La France est n1 sur l'galit homme/femme, l'Allemagne 32e.  ::aie:: 

Par contre, je ne sais pas si un jour syndicats et patronat arriveront  s'entendre un jour (est-ce une exception franaise ?).

Avec cette situation de blocage des 2 cts, on en arrive au cas Renault :
"Syndicats, vous signez l'accord ou on ferme 2 usines."

Il faudrait que les syndicats lchent un peu du leste pour viter ce genre dextrmiste.

Je me rappelle une histoire d'une PME (monte par le boss de l'entreprise). Le syndicats ont fait le forcing pour ne pas avoir de plan social, le boss a craqu, il n'y en a pas eu. Rsultat, 1 an plus tard, tout le monde dehors : liquidation judiciaire.  ::bravo:: 




> Et je ne compte pas les jalousies d'un rgime  l'autre hritage de dcisions compltement dpasse.(SNCF par exemple)


N'oublions pas les intermittents du spectacle pingls par la Cour des Comptes : 1 milliards de dficit alors qu'il reprsentent 3% des demandeurs d'emploi. ca fait beaucoup.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La flexibilit consiste  pouvoir adapter sa masse salariale aux vnements. Aujourd'hui si tu perds un march, c'est la double peine. Tu as moins de revenu, mais tu vas tre mis  l'amende car tu licencies des gentils salaris que c'est pas de leur faute, m'dame.


Attention, ne te mprend pas sur mes propos. Je suis d'accord pour que les entrepreneurs puissent licencis plus aisment. Aujourd'hui, c'est du n'importe quoi. Toutefois, il me semble un peu dur que ceux-l mme qui veulent pouvoir licencier comme bon leur semble, n'acceptent pas qu'un salari puisse dmissionner en touchant des indemnits chmage. Il serait bon que la flexibilit soit dans les 2 sens.

----------


## pmithrandir

Le problme d'autoriser la dmission avec le chmage, c'est que forcement, il y aura des abus, et on ne verra que a.

d'ou mon ide d'appliquer le principe du compte chmage, on le remplie au fur et a mesure que l'on travaille pour obtenir un maximum de crdit de 2 ans(mais on continue a cotiser). Ensuite, on en fait ce que l'on veut. On peut dmissionner jusqu' un certain age(pour ne pas partir en retraite sur ses allocation chmage) faire une rupture conventionnelle, ...

Au final, il serait difficile d'abuser du systme je pense. On pourrait galement faire un systme qui ferait en sorte que les premiers mois soient trs facile  obtenir (genre les 6 mois), mais que pour arriver  2 ans complet on doivent travailler plutt 5-6 annes en tout.

----------


## ManusDei

> La flexibilit consiste  pouvoir adapter sa masse salariale aux vnements. Aujourd'hui si tu perds un march, c'est la double peine. Tu as moins de revenu, mais tu vas tre mis  l'amende car tu licencies des gentils salaris que c'est pas de leur faute, m'dame.


D'un certain ct a peut se comprendre. 
Si tu perds un march, alors que tes salaris restent disponibles (c'est bien le principe d'un salari, il est disponible "tout le temps" pour une somme fixe l o il faut rengocier avec l'indpendant  chaque contrat), pourquoi devraient-ils tre pnaliss ?

Il me parat normal qu'un salari reoive une indemnit de l'entreprise si celle-ci lui a promit un salaire fixe en change de son travail, et qu'elle n'est plus en mesure d'honorer sa part du contrat de manire prenne (le salaire), alors que le salari peut toujours honorer son contrat.

Le chomage, c'est bien moins permanent qu'un CDI (en terme d'argent et de projets).

----------


## pmithrandir

En fait, c'est la dedans que rside toute la question.

un CDI est il un contrat  vie, ou un contrat qui se terminera surement, mais dans une dure indtermine.

Est ce qu'une socit doit garantir plusieurs mois / annes de salaire a un salari(qui aura quand mme le chomage rappellons le) ou doit elle juste l'aider  repartir du bon pied en assumant les frais financier inhrent  un licenciement(frais de recherche d'emploi, perte de salaire momentane, etc...)

Et surtout, doit on sacrifier une structure dans son ensemble pour qu'une partie des salaris ne soient pas licenci, ou doit on accepter ce sacrifice pour garder les socit en bonne sant, et donc leur permettre de passer les coups dur sans soucis. (sachant qu'elle payent aussi l'assurance chomage encore une fois qui permet aux salaris eux aussi de passer le coup dur).

Avec la question subsidiaire : est il normale que des socits s'endettent pour payer leurs salaris a perte pendant des annes, se privant ainsi de capacit d'endettement pour investir.

----------


## ManusDei

> Est ce qu'une socit doit garantir plusieurs mois / annes de salaire a un salari(qui aura quand mme le chomage rappellons le) ou doit elle juste l'aider  repartir du bon pied en assumant les frais financier inhrent  un licenciement(frais de recherche d'emploi, perte de salaire momentane, etc...)


Lors d'une fin de CDD, Pole Emploi fait un calcul entre la prime de fin de contrat et les droits au chomage. On ne touche le chomage qu'une fois la prime "dpense".

Je ne sais pas ce que  donne dans le cas d'une rupture  l'amiable ou un licenciement.

----------


## Lyche

> Lors d'une fin de CDD, Pole Emploi fait un calcul entre la prime de fin de contrat et les droits au chomage. On ne touche le chomage qu'une fois la prime "dpense".
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce que  donne dans le cas d'une rupture  l'amiable ou un licenciement.


Il y a un dlais de carrence qui est li aux nombre de jours de congs pays pays par l'entreprise dans le solde. + un autre dlai mais je ne me rappel plus exactement lequel c'est

----------


## Jon Shannow

Tout a est bien beau, comme discours, mais il existe les intrimaires, non ? Ah, le problme des intrimaires, c'est qu'il faut les former. Les salaris eux sont prsents et forms. 

Ce que veux le patronat, ce sont des salaris, qu'ils ne rmunrent que quand ils en ont besoin. Pour le reste, ces salaris, qui restent  disposition de l'entreprise (faudrait pas qu'ils aillent voir ailleurs, "on" les a form, ho), se dbrouillent avec leurs indemnits chmage, et quand ils en ont plu, ben ils ont cas espr qu'on ai nouveau besoin d'eux, epicetou.

Bizarrement, les syndicats refusent en bloc cette vision des choses !   ::roll::  Franchement, vivement qu'on rtablisse l'esclavage... (a vient, a vient, patiente...  :;):  )

----------


## pmithrandir

On peut refaire le dbat, mais surtout dans nos mtiers, je peux vous assurer que la scurit qui rgne en maitre en France nous empeche d'avancer aussi vite qu'ailleur.

Au canada, on t'embauche et on te vire dans la journe, donc, tout va trs vite... mais en contrepartie, tu as un salaire bien plus lev.(parce que faut pas croire, quand la fidlit disparait, c'est la boite qui y perd, pas le salari)

Tu peux avoir des promotions de fou, parce qu'on peut te donner ta chance. Risque pour la boite, que tu fasse du mauvais boulot. Risque en France, que tu reste si tu fais du mauvais boulot.

Au final, pour monsieur tout le monde qui veut pas trop se fouler, le systme franais est gnial. Mais pour ceux qui le veulent, c'est un carcan inimaginable qui empche d'avancer ou d'innover.

A titre d'information, en 2 annes la bas, dont un an et demi a travailler dans mon domaine, moins pays que les locaux par ma boite, j'ai russi a mettre 35 000$ de cot avec ma copine (moins 15000 parti en voyage immdiatement). Le tout avec un niveau de vie ou je ne me suis pas inquit pendant des mois de l'argent que je dpensais au jour le jour.
Qu'on me donne une seule boite ou opportunit de ce type en France... je demande  voir.

Et la scurit de l'emploi, quand on se fait virer et que l'on retrouve en un mois et demi sans visa valide(donc en devant se faire sponsoris)... et avec un niveau normal mais pas excellent en anglais... elle existe.

----------


## Jon Shannow

a c'est peut-tre valable pour certains mtiers, et pas en temps de crise comme actuellement.

----------


## Invit

> D'un certain ct a peut se comprendre. 
> Si tu perds un march, alors que tes salaris restent disponibles (c'est bien le principe d'un salari, il est disponible "tout le temps" pour une somme fixe l o il faut rengocier avec l'indpendant  chaque contrat), pourquoi devraient-ils tre pnaliss ?


C'est tout le problme. Quand on perd un march, il y a un manque  gagner,  rpartir entre employeur et salari. Notre droit actuel considre que c'est  l'entreprise d'assumer, et qu'il ne faut pas pnaliser le salari (ou au moins le protger au maximum). Ce point de vue se dfend, et apparait trs naturellement dans la mesure o il y a plus de salaris que de patrons. 

Maintenant, on en voit les effets. Un chomage lev, des entreprises qui hsitent  investir ou  se dvelopper en france, un forte tendance  jouer sur les gains de productivit plutt que sur les embauches... 

La solution,  mon avis, consisterait  faire payer cette indemnisation du salari par la collectivit, et pas par l'entreprise (dont on ne fait qu'agraver la situation en temps de crise). Mais bien sur, cela demanderait des finances publiques saines...




> Il me parat normal qu'un salari reoive une indemnit de l'entreprise si celle-ci lui a promit un salaire fixe en change de son travail, et qu'elle n'est plus en mesure d'honorer sa part du contrat de manire prenne (le salaire), alors que le salari peut toujours honorer son contrat.


Mais cela ne te paraitrait pas normal dans l'autre sens. Si le salari dmissionne, il doit tout au plus trois mois de prvenance, et on ne lui demande mme pas de se justifier. 

Ne serait il pas juste, alors, que l'entreprise puisse "dmissionner" le salari, c'est  dire mettre fin  son contrat sans avoir besoin de se justifier, quitte  laisser un dlai de prvenance suffisant? 

Francois

----------


## Rayek

> Mais cela ne te paraitrait pas normal dans l'autre sens. Si le salari dmissionne, il doit tout au plus trois mois de prvenance, et on ne lui demande mme pas de se justifier. 
> 
> Ne serait il pas juste, alors, que l'entreprise puisse "dmissionner" le salari, c'est  dire mettre fin  son contrat sans avoir besoin de se justifier, quitte  laisser un dlai de prvenance suffisant? 
> Francois


Et tu crois que c'est pourquoi qu'il y cette protection sur l'employ ?
Sans , ne crois tu pas qu'il y aurait des abus du style : _Bon je te paies 39h mais tu fais 50h par semaine sinon je te vire vu que j'ai pas besoin de me justifier_

----------


## Invit

> Et tu crois que c'est pourquoi qu'il y cette protection sur l'employ ?
> Sans , ne crois tu pas qu'il y aurait des abus du style : _Bon je te paies 39h mais tu fais 50h par semaine sinon je te vire vu que j'ai pas besoin de me justifier_


Et tu ne crois pas qu'il y a tout autant d'abus dans l'autre sens. _Tu me paies pour 39, mais j'en fais une grosse vingtaine, le reste c'est pause et machine  caf, mais vas donc le prouver (pis en plus je suis dlgu syndical)?_ ou bien _Tu viens de me former, de m'augmenter, et je fais juste mes 39 heures, avec pauses, caf, clopes, tout, mais bon, je me sens un peu fatigu, l; alors je vais peut tre profiter de mon droit inalinable  la reconversion pour faire une formation macram, ou peut tre juste couler mes droits chomage rechargeables_

Je crois qu'il y a cette protection sur le salari parce que tout notre modle de relations sociales est fond sur l'ide que le patron est par nature un oppresseur, et le salari par nature une victime. 

Pour ceux qui bnficient de bons syndicats, de conventions collectives favorables, et surtout d'emplois scuriss c'est formidable. Pour les autres, ben c'est dommage... Et pour l'conomie, le rsultat est sous nos yeux... 

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

Trouver des marchs pour l'entreprise n'est normalement pas du ressort du salari "excutant" (mais faut que je rflchisse l, avec le reste je suis pas sr que tout colle bien).




> Mais cela ne te paraitrait pas normal dans l'autre sens. Si le salari dmissionne, il doit tout au plus trois mois de prvenance, et on ne lui demande mme pas de se justifier.


C'est pas faux. Mme si de manire gnrale le "pouvoir" est plus du ct de l'entreprise, c'est pas logique.

----------


## Lyche

> Et tu crois que c'est pourquoi qu'il y cette protection sur l'employ ?
> Sans , ne crois tu pas qu'il y aurait des abus du style : _Bon je te paies 39h mais tu fais 50h par semaine sinon je te vire vu que j'ai pas besoin de me justifier_


Mais tu pars du principe que le patron est l pour t'enfiler.. C'est ce manque de confiance et ce dgout pour la russite des autres en France qui fait qu'on en est l.
Quand quelqu'un russit il a au choix : Trich, pay, il s'est fait pistonner.

Pourquoi voir obligatoirement le mauvais ct des choses franchement?
Si tu fais du bon boulot pourquoi ton patron te virerait?

Le sur-protectionnisme des contrats en France est une plaie bante dans l'quilibre des entreprises et dans leur capacit  ragir. C'est pour a que les SSII fonctionnent bien dans notre domaine malgr le surcot vident d'une prestation et le manque de qualit flagrant des projets qui en sortent...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Sans , ne crois tu pas qu'il y aurait des abus du style : _Bon je te paies 39h mais tu fais 50h par semaine sinon je te vire vu que j'ai pas besoin de me justifier_


Si un patron fait ca il rcolte : 
 - Des problmes parce que malgr tout, ca ne tuient que tant que les salari ne se rebellent pas et quand ca pte, il perd sa boite(et la c'est lgitime)
 - du travail de merde
 - un investissement 0
 - un cout RH important pour trouver de nouveau pigeon et combler le turn over.

Alors, je ne dit pas qu'il y a des cons qui ne le feraient pas, mais dans les petites structures, ca n'aurait pas de sens.
En revanche, une protection dans les grandes structure fait sens. La barri-re, c'est quand un patron ne peut pas savoir qui est ou pas salari de sa boite.(50-100 personnes de vue)

----------


## Rayek

> Et tu ne crois pas qu'il y a tout autant d'abus dans l'autre sens. _Tu me paies pour 39, mais j'en fais une grosse vingtaine, le reste c'est pause et machine  caf, mais vas donc le prouver (pis en plus je suis dlgu syndical)?_ ou bien


Les dlgus syndicaux y en a pas partout, pour les pauses au niveau de la machine  caf y a qu' l'enlever (je bois pas de caf  ::P: )




> _Tu viens de me former, de m'augmenter, et je fais juste mes 39 heures, avec pauses, caf, clopes, tout, mais bon, je me sens un peu fatigu, l; alors je vais peut tre profiter de mon droit inalinable  la reconversion pour faire une formation macram, ou peut tre juste couler mes droits chomage rechargeables_


Euh ... pourquoi une personne qui vient de se former devrait elle faire plus d'heures que les autres. Elles fournit autant de travail que les autres. La formation fait partie du job. Si t'es pay 39h , tu fais 39h formation comprise.
Si les heures sup sont payes pourquoi pas.
Il vaut mieux une personne bien reposer qui travail bien juste ses 39h qu'une personne qui travaille plus se repose mal et travail mal.




> Je crois qu'il y a cette protection sur le salari parce que tout notre modle de relations sociales est fond sur l'ide que le patron est par nature un oppresseur, et le salari par nature une victime. 
> 
> Pour ceux qui bnficient de bons syndicats, de conventions collectives favorables, et surtout d'emplois scuriss c'est formidable. Pour les autres, ben c'est dommage... Et pour l'conomie, le rsultat est sous nos yeux... 
> 
> Francois


Sans ces protections sur les salaris & co, les enfants seraient toujours en train de travailler ds les plus jeunes ages




> Le droit du travail est n  la fin du XIXe sicle. Ce sicle a vu l'apparition, avec la rvolution industrielle, d'une nouvelle classe sociale, les ouvriers, issus de la paysannerie. La premire loi du travail, celle du 22 mars 1841, a consist  limiter le temps de travail pour les enfants : L'ge d'admission est fix  8 ans. De 8  12ans pas plus de huit heures par jour divis par un repos, pas plus de douze heures par jour pour les mineurs de 12  16 ans, et le travail de nuit est interdit pour les enfants de moins de 13 ans.  l'occasion de ce texte, seront mis en place des inspecteurs qui auront pour mission de vrifier l'application de la rglementation. Regrettons que ces inspecteurs soient lis par les intrts de leur profession. Il faudra attendre 1874, en ralit, pour voir natre une  vritable  premire lgislation en matire de droit contrle par un corps d'inspection tatique.


C'est comme pour tout, s'il y a des limitations de vitesse c'est qu'il y a eu des abus, s'il y a eu des limitations au niveau des droits du travail c'est qu'il y a eu des abus.

----------


## Rayek

> Mais tu pars du principe que le patron est l pour t'enfiler.. C'est ce manque de confiance et ce dgout pour la russite des autres en France qui fait qu'on en est l.
> Quand quelqu'un russit il a au choix : Trich, pay, il s'est fait pistonner.
> 
> Pourquoi voir obligatoirement le mauvais ct des choses franchement?
> Si tu fais du bon boulot pourquoi ton patron te virerait?
> 
> Le sur-protectionnisme des contrats en France est une plaie bante dans l'quilibre des entreprises et dans leur capacit  ragir. C'est pour a que les SSII fonctionnent bien dans notre domaine malgr le surcot vident d'une prestation et le manque de qualit flagrant des projets qui en sortent...


Si j'en parle c'est que je l'ai "subit" :
- 1er job, obliger de faire 1  2h par jours en plus, sinon on se fait engueuler, oblig d'tre chez le client  8h du mat (avec 4h de route qui ne sont pas payer en heure sup)
- 2em job, payer une misre car redmarrage de la boit, aprs 2 ans on se voit dire: "bas tu fais que tes 35h, pourquoi je t'augmenterai" (je sais pas moi, 5 ans d'xp , faire 24h/24 7j/7 des astreintes non pay, ca mrite plus que 1500 brut par mois)
- etc ...

Donc maintenant, je fais mes heures, si on me demande de faire plus, ok mais tu paies (repos ou pognons).




> Si un patron fait ca il rcolte : 
>  - Des problmes parce que malgr tout, ca ne tuient que tant que les salari ne se rebellent pas et quand ca pte, il perd sa boite(et la c'est lgitime)
>  - du travail de merde
>  - un investissement 0
>  - un cout RH important pour trouver de nouveau pigeon et combler le turn over.
> 
> Alors, je ne dit pas qu'il y a des cons qui ne le feraient pas, mais dans les petites structures, ca n'aurait pas de sens.
> En revanche, une protection dans les grandes structure fait sens. La barri-re, c'est quand un patron ne peut pas savoir qui est ou pas salari de sa boite.(50-100 personnes de vue)


Le problme c'est comme je l'ai dit plus haut, il y a des abus et c'est pour cela qu'on a des rgles de ce style.

----------


## Invit

> Trouver des marchs pour l'entreprise n'est normalement pas du ressort du salari "excutant" (mais faut que je rflchisse l, avec le reste je suis pas sr que tout colle bien).


Tout  fait. Maintenant, perdre un march parce qu'il y a la crise, ou rater un gros contrat parce que le concurrent a fait mieux, ce n'est pas non plus forcment la faute du patron, ni de ses salaris.




> Mme si de manire gnrale le "pouvoir" est plus du ct de l'entreprise, c'est pas logique.


En fait, c'est un peu pour cela que le droit est plus favorable au salari. En gnral, le droit protge le faible contre le fort, et c'est trs bien comme cela. 

Comme toujours, c'est une question de mesure, et de perception. Par certains cts, le droit du travail franais parait si favorable au salari (et je ne te parle mme pas de l'image des prudhommes) que cela a un effet bloquant sur l'embauche et la croissance.

Pour en revenir au sujet, c'est exactement ce qui a manqu, tant au dbat sur la comptitivit qu' cette ngociation. Tant qu'on restera dans le modle actuel, ou le patron est prsum voyou, ou les aides sont considres comme des aubaines, et doivent suivre une logique de donnant donnant, tant que la confiance ne rgnera pas, parce qu'il est plus rentable pour un ministre de cracher sur la famille Peugeot que de faire son boulot, on continuera  aller dans le mur. Et ce sont les salaris, et surtout les moins riches, qui en patiront le plus.

Francois

----------


## Lyche

> Si j'en parle c'est que je l'ai "subit" :
> - 1er job, obliger de faire 1  2h par jours en plus, sinon on se fait engueuler, oblig d'tre chez le client  8h du mat (avec 4h de route qui ne sont pas payer en heure sup)
> - 2em job, payer une misre car redmarrage de la boit, aprs 2 ans on se voit dire: "bas tu fais que tes 35h, pourquoi je t'augmenterai" (je sais pas moi, 5 ans d'xp , faire 24h/24 7j/7 des astreintes non pay, ca mrite plus que 1500 brut par mois)
> - etc ...


Oui mais si tu prends les SSII comme exemple de bon patrons, t'es pas sortie de l'auberge :/

Et puis je sais pas, pourquoi tu dmissionnes pas dans un cas pareil? Moi je me plais pas dans ma boite actuelle, j'ai donn ma dmission sche.




> Donc maintenant, je fais mes heures, si on me demande de faire plus, ok mais tu paies (repos ou pognons).
> 
> 
> 
> Le problme c'est comme je l'ai dit plus haut, il y a des abus et c'est pour cela qu'on a des rgles de ce style.


Oui il y a des abus, mais ces abus, t'es pas oblig de les subir, rien ne t'empche de bouger si une situation ne te conviens pas...

----------


## Rayek

> Oui mais si tu prends les SSII comme exemple de bon patrons, t'es pas sortie de l'auberge :/
> 
> Et puis je sais pas, pourquoi tu dmissionnes pas dans un cas pareil? Moi je me plais pas dans ma boite actuelle, j'ai donn ma dmission sche.


Je n'ai jamais mis les pieds dans des SSII, c'tait une PME pour la premire et un TPE pour la 2em.
Pour la premire c'tait le premier job et tu sais pas trop comment ragir.
Le deuxieme, il a eu droit  la dmission, avec 1 mois de pravis et avec les projets  finir sur le dos (J'aillais pas rester plus que les 1 mois pour finir, j'ai fait mon travail correctement mais je n'allais pas faire des heures sup pour le plaisir)).





> Oui il y a des abus, mais ces abus, t'es pas oblig de les subir, rien ne t'empche de bouger si une situation ne te conviens pas...


Parfois tu n'as pas le choix, tu dois te nourrir, te loger, payer les crdits (maison, voiture) et si tu dmissionnes tu n'as rien derrire (la faute au abus encore mais la des employs)

Dans la boite o je suis, il n'y a pas de problme, c'est mme trs bien (On te demande de faire des heures sup et ton te les paies, augmentation chaque anne, etc ...)

----------


## Lyche

> Je n'ai jamais mis les pieds dans des SSII, c'tait une PME pour la premire et un TPE pour la 2em.
> Pour la premire c'tait le premier job et tu sais pas trop comment ragir.
> Le deuxieme, il a eu droit  la dmission, avec 1 mois de pravis et avec les projets  finir sur le dos (J'aillais pas rester plus que les 1 mois pour finir, j'ai fait mon travail correctement mais je n'allais pas faire des heures sup pour le plaisir)).


Pourtant a faisait trs SSII  ::aie:: 





> Parfois tu n'as pas le choix, tu dois te nourrir, te loger, payer les crdits (maison, voiture) et si tu dmissionnes tu n'as rien derrire (la faute au abus encore mais la des employs)


On est dans un corps de mtier dans lequel nous avons justement la chance d'avoir le choix. Quand je suis pas bien quelque part, je place mon cv en mode recherche sur le net et je trouve.
Ne pas avoir le choix c'est avant tout avoir peur de l'inconnu. (avis personnel)




> Dans la boite o je suis, il n'y a pas de problme, c'est mme trs bien (On te demande de faire des heures sup et ton te les paies, augmentation chaque anne, etc ...)


T'as trouv la perle rare, chez moi il faut les menacer de partir pour avoir des choses... Pis au final tu pars quand mme parce que c'est une boite compltement naze..

----------


## Rayek

> On est dans un corps de mtier dans lequel nous avons justement la chance d'avoir le choix. Quand je suis pas bien quelque part, je place mon cv en mode recherche sur le net et je trouve.
> Ne pas avoir le choix c'est avant tout avoir peur de l'inconnu. (avis personnel)


Bas, je n'ai pas peur de bouger, j'ai fais dans l'ordre : Paris(Val d'oise), Gard, Hrault, et la Haute-savoie, en 10 ans





> T'as trouv la perle rare, chez moi il faut les menacer de partir pour avoir des choses... Pis au final tu pars quand mme parce que c'est une boite compltement naze..


Oui, trs bonne boite, et on en ch.. pour trouver des collges de travail en plus  ::aie::  (3 Dev, 1 Dev Sav, 2 hotlineur, etc ...), les montagnes, la neige ca fait peur  :;):

----------


## Lyche

> Bas, je n'ai pas peur de bouger, j'ai fais dans l'ordre : Paris(Val d'oise), Gard, Hrault, et la Haute-savoie, en 10 ans


Pour un comme toi ou moi qui a pas peur de bouger, y'en a 10 qui flippent certains patrons en profitent :/




> Oui, trs bonne boite, et on en ch.. pour trouver des collges de travail en plus  (3 Dev, 1 Dev Sav, 2 hotlineur, etc ...), les montagnes, la neige ca fait peur


tu cherches pas un dev SQL  ::aie:: 

Non je blague, je me barre  londre dans 1mois et demi

----------


## Invit

> pourquoi une personne qui vient de se former devrait elle faire plus d'heures que les autres.


Euh, tu m'as lu? Quand tu investis dans la formation d'une personne, c'est parce que tu attends qu'il reste en retour, s'il en profite pour filer, comprend que le patron aura moins envie d'investir dans la formation la fois suivante.




> Il vaut mieux une personne bien reposer qui travail bien juste ses 39h qu'une personne qui travaille plus se repose mal et travail mal.


Oui, et le pire c'est une personne qui passe son lundi  se remettre de son week end, le vendredi  prparer son week end, et le reste du temps  mal travailler. Le nombre d'heures qu'on fait ne veut pas dire grand chose. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'on ne les comptait pas pour les cadres. 




> Sans ces protections sur les salaris & co, les enfants seraient toujours en train de travailler ds les plus jeunes ages


Ben tiens... Ils pousseraient des wagons dans les mines de sel, pendant que les patrons violeraient les employes (ou l'inverse, on sait plus, c'est tellement pervers un patron).




> C'est comme pour tout, s'il y a des limitations de vitesse c'est qu'il y a eu des abus, s'il y a eu des limitations au niveau des droits du travail c'est qu'il y a eu des abus.


Et s'il y a un dbat sur la flexibilit, c'est parce qu'il y a des abus dans l'autre sens. Le problme, avec le droit du travail, c'est que ceux qui votent les lois ne connaissent gnralement pas grand chose de l'entreprise. Et que les "partenaires sociaux" ont tendance  ne reprsenter que les grandes entreprises. 

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais tu pars du principe que le patron est l pour t'enfiler.. C'est ce manque de confiance et ce dgout pour la russite des autres en France qui fait qu'on en est l.
> Quand quelqu'un russit il a au choix : Trich, pay, il s'est fait pistonner.


Ou alors, c'est parce que les patrons franais sont parmi les mieux payer du Monde alors que les salaires des employs franais sont plutt dans la tranche basse.  ::roll:: 
Peut-tre aussi parce que quand il y a un plan de licenciement, le PDG est vir avec des dizaines (voire des centaines) de millions d'euros d'indemnits ? 

Peut-tre aussi  cause de patrons comme M. Ghosn qui annonce des suppressions de postes, pour des raisons de comptitivit, mais qui voit sont salaires augment de 14% tous les ans (salaire de 150 millions d'euros, le pvre). On pourrait aussi parl de Carrefour, de Peugeot, de Michelin, ...




> Pourquoi voir obligatoirement le mauvais ct des choses franchement?
> Si tu fais du bon boulot pourquoi ton patron te virerait?


Pour plaire aux actionnaires... 
Tu crois franchement que tous les ouvriers virs dans les plans sociaux font du mauvais boulot ? 




> Le sur-protectionnisme des contrats en France est une plaie bante dans l'quilibre des entreprises et dans leur capacit  ragir.


Il est aussi une consquence des pratiques patronales. En fait, la socit est un peu comme un corps humain. Quand on choppe un virus, on produit des anti-corps. Et si a ne suffit pas on se bourre de mdocs. A cela, le virus rponds en muttant, en devenant plus difficile  dtruire. Alors on prend plus de mdocs et ainsi de suite. Ben, c'est un peu pareil. Le problme aujourd'hui c'est qu'on est sous perfusion en permanence, et que mme les bactries utiles, et ncessaires sont dtruites avec les virus.




> Et puis je sais pas, pourquoi tu dmissionnes pas dans un cas pareil? Moi je me plais pas dans ma boite actuelle, j'ai donn ma dmission sche.


Avec un taux de chmage de plus de 20 %, tu hsites un peu avant de dmissionner, non ? Surtout si tu as une famille.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ou alors, c'est parce que les patrons franais sont parmi les mieux payer du Monde alors que les salaires des employs franais sont plutt dans la tranche basse. 
> Peut-tre aussi parce que quand il y a un plan de licenciement, le PDG est vir avec des dizaines (voire des centaines) de millions d'euros d'indemnits ?


Centaine, faut pas pousser, je crois que le plus gros parachute dotr a t de 10-15 millions d'euros. Ce qui n'est pas moins illgitime je te l'accorde.




> Peut-tre aussi  cause de patrons comme M. Ghosn qui annonce des suppressions de postes, pour des raisons de comptitivit, mais qui voit sont salaires augment de 14% tous les ans (salaire de 150 millions d'euros, le pvre). On pourrait aussi parl de Carrefour, de Peugeot, de Michelin, ...


Gohn annonce des suppression de poste parce que le march franais est a saturation depuis bin longtemps et que les perspectives en France sont mauvaises et n'ont pas de raisons de s'amliorer. A ce compte l, pourquoi continuer  produire en France ? 
Les nouveaux clients de renault ne sont pas en France, mais dans les pays pauvres ou mergeant, et ceux l ne payeront pas une voiture 15 000 euros. Donc la voiture, on va la fabriquer chez eux.
Si tu veux vendre une voiture au brsil, autant la produire la bas, mme chose pour la Roumanie.(une voiture sur 3 est une dacia logan  Bucarest...)



> Pour plaire aux actionnaires... 
> Tu crois franchement que tous les ouvriers virs dans les plans sociaux font du mauvais boulot ?


J'ai lu un article durant la discussion des syndicats ou les patrons demandaient en cas de plan sociaux a choisir les licenciement selon les performances du personnel, parce qu'actuellement il n'avaient pas le droit de le faire(ce qui nempche pas de supprimer telle ou telle position, mais c'est plus compliqu. Si quelqu'un sait si c'est vridique, je suis preneur.



> Avec un taux de chmage de plus de 20 %, tu hsites un peu avant de dmissionner, non ? Surtout si tu as une famille.


En France, le chmage des jeunes est de 25%.
Le chmage en gnral autour de 10%(15% en comptant large)

le chmage des informaticiens est autour de 4-6% selon les secteurs, ce que l'on appelle aussi le plein emploi.(il y a toujours un chmage structurel a cause des gens en transit, ou en pause)

Faut pas se faire peur comme a, dmissionne si t'a envie, ou au pire, postule et dmissionne quand tu as trouv.(1 mois de pravis si tu n'es pas cadre, 3 mois dans le cas contraire...)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Gohn annonce des suppression de poste parce que le march franais est a saturation depuis bin longtemps et que les perspectives en France sont mauvaises et n'ont pas de raisons de s'amliorer. A ce compte l, pourquoi continuer  produire en France ? 
> Les nouveaux clients de renault ne sont pas en France, mais dans les pays pauvres ou mergeant, et ceux l ne payeront pas une voiture 15 000 euros. Donc la voiture, on va la fabriquer chez eux.
> Si tu veux vendre une voiture au brsil, autant la produire la bas, mme chose pour la Roumanie.(une voiture sur 3 est une dacia logan  Bucarest...)


Je suis d'accord sur le principe, mais cela ne semble pas s'appliquer  l'inverse ? Pourquoi dlocaliser des socits qui fabriquent des produits vendus en France ? J'ai pas l'impression que les voitures achetes en France soient toutes fabriques en France, une tude montrait que seules quelques Toyota pouvaient se targuer d'un Made in France...  ::aie::  Alors, pourquoi quand on vend un produit au Brsil, c'est mieux s'il est fabriqu au Brsil, et quand on vend un produit en France, c'est mieux s'il n'est pas fabriqu en France ?   :;): 




> J'ai lu un article durant la discussion des syndicats ou les patrons demandaient en cas de plan sociaux a choisir les licenciement selon les performances du personnel, parce qu'actuellement il n'avaient pas le droit de le faire(ce qui nempche pas de supprimer telle ou telle position, mais c'est plus compliqu. Si quelqu'un sait si c'est vridique, je suis preneur.


Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas des choses  revoir, bien au contraire. Mais, je n'aime pas le discours voulant que la comptitivit n'est qu'une histoire de cot main d'uvre. D'ailleurs, il y a quelques annes, M. Gohn disait que la main d'uvre n'entrait qu' moins de 10% du prix d'une voiture.




> En France, le chmage des jeunes est de 25%.
> Le chmage en gnral autour de 10%(15% en comptant large)


Attention aux chiffres officiels. Les mthodes de calcul du nombre de chmeurs sont faites pour minimiser au maximum les faits. Et on est beaucoup plus proche des 20% que des 10% !




> le chmage des informaticiens est autour de 4-6% selon les secteurs, ce que l'on appelle aussi le plein emploi.(il y a toujours un chmage structurel a cause des gens en transit, ou en pause)
> 
> Faut pas se faire peur comme a, dmissionne si t'a envie, ou au pire, postule et dmissionne quand tu as trouv.(1 mois de pravis si tu n'es pas cadre, 3 mois dans le cas contraire...)


Je ne parlais pas pour notre corps de mtier en particulier. On a encore de la chance.
Mais tu soulves un autre problme. Si les patrons veulent de la flexibilit, pourquoi ne pas rduire ces temps de pravis ? Il me semble que dans d'autres pays ils sont beaucoup plus faibles, non ?

----------


## r0d

> Aujourd'hui si tu perds un march, c'est la double peine. Tu as moins de revenu, mais tu vas tre mis  l'amende car tu licencies des gentils salaris


Que veux-tu dire par "mis  l'amande"?
concrtement, que cote un licenciement  une entreprise?

----------


## ManusDei

> Que veux-tu dire par "mis  l'amande"?
> concrtement, que cote un licenciement  une entreprise?


Une prime de licenciement conomique. La bote de ma copine prvoit un plan de licenciement conomique (pas encore officiel, mais a va venir), et elle espre tre dedans pour toucher des sous et partir.
Si elle dmissionne elle aura rien, ni prime ni chomage (et elle est sous-paye pour son boulot, la bote profite largement de la crise, et de quelques magouilles).

----------


## Invit

> Mais tu soulves un autre problme. Si les patrons veulent de la flexibilit, pourquoi ne pas rduire ces temps de pravis ? Il me semble que dans d'autres pays ils sont beaucoup plus faibles, non ?


Le pravis n'est pas une flexibilit pour l'employeur. Le salari dmissionnaire a un pravis, le patron qui licencie n'en a pas vraiment: il doit avoir une bonne raison de le faire (le salari non), ou l'accord du salari, et de toutes faons la procdure prend tellement de temps que ce ne sont pas les mois de pravis qui font la diffrence.

A l'embauche, c'est pareil. Le pravis donne  l'employer le temps de vrifier que la personne travaille correctement. Si tu le raccourcis, tu rends le recrutement plus risqu.

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Je ne parlais pas pour notre corps de mtier en particulier. On a encore de la chance.
> Mais tu soulves un autre problme. Si les patrons veulent de la flexibilit, pourquoi ne pas rduire ces temps de pravis ? Il me semble que dans d'autres pays ils sont beaucoup plus faibles, non ?


Clairement, a aussi c'est un vrai frein  la mobilit, spcialement quand tu es cadre. Tu fais quoi, tu cherches du boulot en prcisant au type "par contre je serai dispo dans 3 mois". Ou alors tu dmissionnes et tu sers les fesses en esprant trouver du boulot dans les 3 mois de pravis ?

----------


## GPPro

> Une prime de licenciement conomique. La bote de ma copine prvoit un plan de licenciement conomique (pas encore officiel, mais a va venir), et elle espre tre dedans pour toucher des sous et partir.
> Si elle dmissionne elle aura rien, ni prime ni chomage (et elle est sous-paye pour son boulot, la bote profite largement de la crise, et de quelques magouilles).


Tu connais le mode de calcul de la prime de licenciement conomique ? C'est pas a qui risque de couler sa bote...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas des choses  revoir, bien au contraire. Mais, je n'aime pas le discours voulant que la comptitivit n'est qu'une histoire de cot main d'uvre. D'ailleurs, il y a quelques annes, M. Gohn disait que la main d'uvre n'entrait qu' moins de 10% du prix d'une voiture.


Dans la comptabilit de Renault, ce doit tre le cas car ils ne comptabilisent que les salaris qui reoivent des bulletins de paie Renault. Sauf que d'un point de vue gnral, la main d'oeuvre des fournisseurs et sous-traitants de Renault doit tre considre, plus celle de leurs fournisseurs et sous-traitants, etc.

----------


## Invit

> Que veux-tu dire par "mis  l'amande"?
> concrtement, que cote un licenciement  une entreprise?


Un plan de sauvegarde ou une procdure de licenciement conomique, a coute cher. D'abord, il y a les couts directs: primes de licenciement, pravis pas toujours effectus, plus ce que les salaris qui attaqueront gagneront aux prudhommes (c'est parfois assez spectaculaire). Aussi l'effet trsorerie que tu as  payer tout un tas de soldes de tout compte d'un coup. Et pendant toute la priode du plan, la productivit de toute l'entreprise est dans les chaussettes, mais tu paies les salaires comme avant. Et gnralement, ca dure longtemps.

Ensuite tu as les couts indirects: ce sont des procdures lourdes et dlicates, et si tu te rates (parce que ce n'est pas ton vrai boulot), un salari malin t'assignera aux prudhommes, et a te coutera cher. Pendant toute la priode, un part important de la direction ne s'occupe plus que du plan social, au lieu de travailler pour l'entreprise. Ca se ressent. 

Enfin, tu as un cout d'image. Aux USA ou ailleurs, une socit qui rduit ses effectifs est presque considre comme "bien gre", car sachant s'adapter. En France, si tu as "fait un plan social" tu es un peu "marqu", dans tes relations avec tes clients, tes fournisseurs, ton banquier, etc... 

Et je suis persuad que des entreprises qui pourraient rebondir aprs un premier plan social, si celui ci allait vite et ne coutait pas si cher, et n'tait pas si mal vu, s'enfoncent en fait parce que les procdures trainent, que les clients renaclent et que l'Etat ne joue pas son rle (d'aider TOUS les acteurs, les pov' salaris comme leurs employeurs, quand ils sont en difficult).

Francois

----------


## r0d

> Je crois qu'il y a cette protection sur le salari parce que tout notre modle de relations sociales est fond sur l'ide que le patron est par nature un oppresseur, et le salari par nature une victime.


Je m'lve contre cette vision des choses. Les slogans du type "l'ouvrier se tue  la tche, le patron se tue  la hache" ne sont le fait que de groupuscules utlra-minoritaires qui n'ont jamais eu aucun poids dans les dbats de la gauche.

Un peu de dialectique: si la thorie de la lutte des classes a toujours t prsente dans la gauche (ce qui est en train de changer: j'ai lu que plusieurs ministres du gouvernement franais actuel rejettent la thorie de la lutte des classes), ce n'est qu'un concept sociologique qui concerne non pas l'activit d'une personne (patron vs salari) mais la classe sociale. On peut faire partie de la classe dominante sans tre patron, et un patron peut tre un proltaire.

Cette ide comme quoi "les franais pensent que les patrons sont des salauds" est faux  deux niveaux d'analyse. Premirement, ce ne sont pas les patrons qui sont considrs comme des salauds, mais justement les membres de la classe dominante (en particulier les managers et cadres dirigeants du cac40 et autres multinationales - qui sont par ailleurs majoritairement des salaris), ce qui n'est absolument pas la mme chose. Deuximement, ce n'est pas - encore une fois - spcifique  la France.

J'ai choisi d'intervenir sur ce point, en essayant de dvelopper un peu, car cette vision des choses biaise les discussions. Je pense, personnellement, qu'il y a une lutte des classes inhrente  tout systme capitaliste. C'est une thorie, au mme titre que d'autres thories comme la libre concurrence et autres, et je pense qu'elle est vrifie, car personne n'a t en mesure, jusqu' aujourd'hui, de me dmontrer qu'elle tait fausse. Beaucoup de personnes de droite, d'ailleurs, considrent que la lutte des classes est une ralit,  l'image de la clbre phrase de Warren Buffet: "Il y a une guerre des classes, c'est un fait, mais c'est ma classe, la classe des riches qui mne cette guerre, et nous sommes en train de la gagner". Et ce que ces gens ont compris (ou croient comprendre) c'est que cette notion de lutte des classes est importante pour comprendre comment le monde fonctionne, et donc d'tre en mesure d'interagir avec lui de faon optimale.

Cette ide comme quoi "les franais pensent que les patrons sont des salauds" est une ide fausse et dangereuse pour le dbat public. De plus,  force de le rpter, a va finir par devenir une ralit, ce qui serait vraiment dangereux, et pas seulement pour le dbat public.

Enfin, pour tordre le cou  une autre ide reue, la grande majorit des militants de gauche (ici j'exclue ceux du PS franais, que je ne connais pas) aimeraient tre patron.

----------


## r0d

> Un plan de sauvegarde ou une procdure de licenciement conomique, a coute cher [...]


Ok, merci  d'avoir pris le temps de dvelopper.
Et c'est pareil pour une petite entreprise de moins de 50 salaris?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le pravis n'est pas une flexibilit pour l'employeur. Le salari dmissionnaire a un pravis, le patron qui licencie n'en a pas vraiment: il doit avoir une bonne raison de le faire (le salari non), ou l'accord du salari, et de toutes faons la procdure prend tellement de temps que ce ne sont pas les mois de pravis qui font la diffrence.
> 
> A l'embauche, c'est pareil. Le pravis donne  l'employer le temps de vrifier que la personne travaille correctement. Si tu le raccourcis, tu rends le recrutement plus risqu.
> 
> Francois


Tu ne mlanges pas la priode d'essai et le pravis ?


Pour rpondre  John, voici ce que j'ai vu.
Ce que j'ai vu : 
 - Canada : 
->Priode d'essai, 3 mois en gnral
->Pravis en CDI : 15 jours (sans raison en dessous de 150 ou 200 employs, avec au dessus)
->pravis en CDD : entre 0 et 15 jours selon le type de poste.

 - Roumanie : 
->poste employ : 
Pravis : 1 mois
Priode d'essai : 3 mois
->poste encadrant(avec vraiment un travail d'encadrant) 
Pravis : 3 mois
Priode d'essai : 3 mois


Le gros problme en France tant que le fait d'tre cadre ne correspond pas a un type de poste, encadrant, mais  un niveau de comptence bien souvent, ce qui n'est pas logique et sert surtout a faire exploser les 35h.
Si les gens taient vraiment employs comme ils le devraient, ils auraient 1 mois de pravis seulement.

Pour les couts d'un plan social, il y a aussi les couts de RH par la suite si tu veux embaucher  nouveau, puisque tu devras faire plus d'entretien pour recruter, et tu auras moins de faciliter  recruter les meilleurs.
Et plus tu joue le yoyo, plus les salaris se mfient et moins ils sont investis dans la boite, d'ou des pertes de productivit avec des gens qui voyant les autres partir, prparent leur reconversion dans une autre boite.


Pour renault, je suis d'accord qu'on devrait produire et acheter plus local, mais personne ne veut d'une voiture a 15 000 euros maintenant. Dommage, c'est le prix que ca coute.
Et le march est je pense assez excdentaire.

----------


## Invit

> Et c'est pareil pour une petite entreprise de moins de 50 salaris?


Les effets "indirects" sont plus importants. Une TPE dpend souvent d'un petit nombre de gros clients, et la rputation joue un rle prdominant. Si tu fais un plan social, et que ca se sait, tes concurrents vont amplifier la rumeur, et tu risques de perdre des clients "par prcaution". Mme si tu ne les perd pas, ta position de faiblesse sera exploite pour te faire baisser tes prix, donc rogner tes marges et agraver ta situation dj pas terrible (sinon il n'y aurait pas de plan social). 

Egalement, tu es trs vulnrable sur le juridique, parce que tu n'as gnralement pas sous la main le spcialiste de la compta, du droit social, du droit du travail, de... qu'il te faudrait. Tu as souvent un avocat, mais ca coute cher et c'est le dernier recours. Sur tous les sujets o il y a beaucoup d'administratif, les PME sont pnalises. 

Enfin, une petite boite marche sur les nerfs et sur l'ambiance. Un climat pourri par un licenciement qui se passe mal (mme une seule personne) fait beaucoup de dgats.


Du coup, en petite entreprise, tu vas essayer de ngocier, quitte  payer bien plus que le "lgal", et tu es  la merci d'un salari un peu tordu. C'est ce qui a fait le succs des licenciements  l'amiable: tu paies (de toutes facons tu paies), mais tu vites le psychodrame, et c'est boucl rapidement.

C'est ce qui fait aussi que pas mal de patrons de petites boites prfrent ne pas trop grossir, pour viter d'embaucher (embaucher c'est un risque), soit essaient de vendre avant d'tre trop gros. 

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

C'tait dailleur la raison pour laquelle le patronat voulait faire valider les plan de licenciement sur le fond et non la forme.

En gros, que l on ne puisse pas faire annuler un licenciement parce que l'on a pas mis une mention sur le papier si le reste suffit  la comprhension.

----------


## Invit

> Je m'lve contre cette vision des choses. Les slogans du type "l'ouvrier se tue  la tche, le patron se tue  la hache" ne sont le fait que de groupuscules utlra-minoritaires qui n'ont jamais eu aucun poids dans les dbats de la gauche.


Bien d'accord avec cela. C'est d'ailleurs la maldiction des trotskystes et du NPA. Ils forment une excellente valeur refuge pour les gauchistes en mal d'motion, ce qui leur permet de temps en temps de beaux scores lectoraux, mais sur le fond, personne ne croit en leurs ides, qui font partie du foklore. Des idiots utiles aurait dit Lnine... (ou des tigres de papier si tu prfres Mao).

Maintenant, quand je parlais de patron oppresseur et de salari victime, je ne parlais pas de la gauche, mais de notre droit. En gros, le droit sert  dfendre le faible contre le fort, et notre droit du travail montre que le lgislateur (ou plutt les lgislateurs successifs) ont eu tendance  considrer que chez nous, davantage qu'ailleurs, les salaris taient dans le camp des faibles, et les patrons dans le camp des forts. Ce n'est pas absurde,  la base, mais comme toujours, quand on dpasse les bornes...




> Cette ide comme quoi "les franais pensent que les patrons sont des salauds" est faux  deux niveaux d'analyse. Premirement, ce ne sont pas les patrons qui sont considrs comme des salauds, mais justement les membres de la classe dominante (en particulier les managers et cadres dirigeants du cac40 et autres multinationales - qui sont par ailleurs majoritairement des salaris), ce qui n'est absolument pas la mme chose. Deuximement, ce n'est pas - encore une fois - spcifique  la France.


_Je ne suis pas raciste, et je n'ai rien contre les arabes, mais..._

Je crois que ce discours sur les patrons du CAC40 est l'excuse facile. Depardieu est il un patron du CAC40? Regarde le discours anti patron sur Developpez.com, on parle d'entreprises qui sont pour la plupart des PME. le discours du patron qui est l pour t'arnaquer est permanent, et sert gnralement  justifier les comportements parfaitement minables de certains. 

Egalement, le discours sur le CAC40 est un rien grotesque. J'ai une soeur qui travaille chez Total, et je peux te dire que les avantages concds aux employs sont spectaculaires. Mme combat chez Peugeot, qui a rellement lutt pour garder des usines en France (ce que Renault n'a jamais fait, mais Renault, l'tat est actionnaire alors c'est des gentils)

Le CAC40, c'est juste la version moderne des 100 familles. Un raccourci facile, et comprhensible mme par un journaliste. Et pour revenir aux PME, chacun s'entend  reconnaitre que leurs patrons sont des gentils, mais on attend toujours les mesures en leur faveur (la baisse de l'IS, par exemple, promise par notre bon mollasson pendant sa campagne...)




> Enfin, pour tordre le cou  une autre ide reue, la grande majorit des militants de gauche aimeraient tre patron.


_Je ne suis pas homophobe, j'ai des amis pds_

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dans la comptabilit de Renault, ce doit tre le cas car ils ne comptabilisent que les salaris qui reoivent des bulletins de paie Renault. Sauf que d'un point de vue gnral, la main d'oeuvre des fournisseurs et sous-traitants de Renault doit tre considre, plus celle de leurs fournisseurs et sous-traitants, etc.


L, je ne te suis pas. Renault ne paie pas les salaires des employs des sous-traitants. Les sous-traitants sont des fournisseurs. Ton cot de main d'uvre ne dpend que de tes salaris, le reste est un cot matire ou sous-traitance (bien que ce dernier soit souvent inclus dans le cot matire).




> Un plan de sauvegarde ou une procdure de licenciement conomique, a coute cher.


La question portait sur UN licenciement conomique. Mais tu as raison, a cote cher. Le problme est que souvent les entreprises abusent du licenciement conomique, leur permettant de changer de personnel, et donc diminuer les indemnits dues  l'anciennet. Maintenant, je pense qu'on gagnerait  ce que les entreprises puissent licencier sans avoir de primes  verser en cas de fautes. Ce qui n'est hlas pas le cas. 




> Enfin, tu as un cout d'image. Aux USA ou ailleurs, une socit qui rduit ses effectifs est presque considre comme "bien gre", car sachant s'adapter.


Ce qui est a mon avis une grossire erreur. Car si une entreprise a besoin de licencier, alors c'est que ses dirigeants ont commis des erreurs.




> Cette ide comme quoi "les franais pensent que les patrons sont des salauds" est une ide fausse et dangereuse pour le dbat public.


Tout comme l'ide que les franais sont des fainants qui veulent tre pays et ne rien faire !  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ce qui est a mon avis une grossire erreur. Car si une entreprise a besoin de licencier, alors c'est que ses dirigeants ont commis des erreurs.


En fait, c'est  la fois mal vue des salaris qui sont effrayer de perdre leur job, mais bien vu des investisseur.

Enfin, cela dpend de la taille de la boite. C'est une bonne nouvelle pour une boite de 2 000 personnes puisque ca montre que tu as su optimiser tes process, trouver les tire au flan ou choisir des objectifs.

En revanche, sur une petite boite, ca montre souvent que tu as une passe  vide, et que ca t'impacte directement.

Il ne faut pas croire, ce n'est pas la loi qui empeche de licencier dans 95% des cas, c'est le fait que c'est souvent la pire des solutions pour conomiser de l'argent pour une boite sur le long terme. (dficit d'image, perte de connaissances, de comptences, dmotivation, etc...). Et oui, certain patron ne voit qu'a court terme, mais c'est aussi l'avantage des PME, a par a la revente, ils sont souvent plus interress sur le long terme que les patrons de grosse boite.

----------


## Invit

> Car si une entreprise a besoin de licencier, alors c'est que ses dirigeants ont commis des erreurs.


Pas forcment. Si ton client dpose le bilan, et que tu perds le contrat, ce n'est pas la faute des dirigeants. Si tu as besoin de licencier parce que la crise conomique fait que ton march se rduit, ce n'est pas ta faute. 

De mme, si tu perds un contrat parce qu'un de tes concurrents est moins cher, et fait avec 4 personnes ce que tu fais avec 5, on peut considrer que c'est ta faute, mais tout aussi bien celle de tes salaris, trop gourmands et pas assez efficaces. 

Et puis, c'est toujours facile, quand on est planqu sur son sige, ou dans son ministre, d'incriminer 'les dirigeants', avec ce fameux 20/20 hindsight. C'est l'esprit de notre systme, et  mon avis, ca fait partie du problme, pas de la solution.

Francois

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Enfin, cela dpend de la taille de la boite. C'est une bonne nouvelle pour une boite de 2 000 personnes puisque ca montre que tu as su optimiser tes process, trouver les tire au flan ou choisir des objectifs.(.../...)


a, c'est la thorie.

en pratique, y'a un tableau excel qui reprsente les salaris, qui les rsume comme un cout dans une case, le dcideur efface certaines cases, et se prend pour un gnie.

----------


## pmithrandir

le problme de la fiche excel, c'est que sur le long terme, c'est desastreux. 

Une ide pour corriger cela pourrait tre de verser les bonus sur 4 ou 5 ans en fonction des rsultats sur le long terme.

au lieu de recevoir 1M d'euros, la personne recevrait 200 000 5 fois en cas de reforme neutre pour la boite, mais perdrait tout ou partie des 4 dernires parties si les rsultats se cassent la figure.

----------


## GPPro

> Pas forcment. Si ton client dpose le bilan, et que tu perds le contrat, ce n'est pas la faute des dirigeants. Si tu as besoin de licencier parce que la crise conomique fait que ton march se rduit, ce n'est pas ta faute. 
> 
> De mme, si tu perds un contrat parce qu'un de tes concurrents est moins cher, et fait avec 4 personnes ce que tu fais avec 5, on peut considrer que c'est ta faute, mais tout aussi bien celle de tes salaris, trop gourmands et pas assez efficaces. 
> 
> Et puis, c'est toujours facile, quand on est planqu sur son sige, ou dans son ministre, d'incriminer 'les dirigeants', avec ce fameux 20/20 hindsight. C'est l'esprit de notre systme, et  mon avis, ca fait partie du problme, pas de la solution.
> 
> Francois


Je serai curieux de savoir de quoi sont responsables les dirigeants  l'arrive ?

----------


## el_slapper

> le problme de la fiche excel, c'est que sur le long terme, c'est desastreux.


Nooooooooooooon? C'est pas pooooooooooooooossible, je ne te crois pas!!!!!

Blague  part, j'ai dcrit le processus pour qu'on en arrive exactement  cette conclusion. C'est limite trollesque, je sais, mais je l'ai trop vu pour que a soit exceptionel.

Et il faut se mettre  la place du grand manager qui est arriv  son poste en lchant les bottes, et  qui on demande d'amliorer le rsultat. Il ne sait rien faire. Alors il regarde les recettes, et les dpenses. Les recettes, c'est compliqu. Les dpenses, c'est facile : il suffit de trancher. Et hop! bonus.




> Une ide pour corriger cela pourrait tre de verser les bonus sur 4 ou 5 ans en fonction des rsultats sur le long terme.(.../...)


Mais l'actionnaire, lui, il veut une plus value sur trois mois, pas sur 5 ans.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pas forcment. Si ton client dpose le bilan, et que tu perds le contrat, ce n'est pas la faute des dirigeants. Si tu as besoin de licencier parce que la crise conomique fait que ton march se rduit, ce n'est pas ta faute.
> 
> De mme, si tu perds un contrat parce qu'un de tes concurrents est moins cher, et fait avec 4 personnes ce que tu fais avec 5, on peut considrer que c'est ta faute, mais tout aussi bien celle de tes salaris, trop gourmands et pas assez efficaces. 
> 
> Et puis, c'est toujours facile, quand on est planqu sur son sige, ou dans son ministre, d'incriminer 'les dirigeants', avec ce fameux 20/20 hindsight. C'est l'esprit de notre systme, et  mon avis, ca fait partie du problme, pas de la solution.
> 
> Francois


A te lire, je me demande  quoi servent les dirigeants. Diriger, c'est prvoir, anticiper et grer. Un client dpose le bilan, un contrat qui tombe  l'eau et c'est la fin du monde ? Bravo la diversification et la prvoyance. 
Pour ce qui est des salaris, gnralement, ils font ce qu'ont leur demande. C'est quand mme bien les dirigeants qui les ont embauchs et qui a fix (ou accept) les conditions de l'embauche. Si tu embauches des bras casss, c'est quand mme la faute du ministre du travail, si . Il me semble que jusqu' prsent, les salaires sont fixs par les dirigeants pas par les employs. Si, en tant que dirigeant, tu n'es pas capable d'valuer correctement le juste salaire qui te permettras  la fois d'tre comptitif et de satisfaire tes salaris, il est temps de te remettre en cause, non ?
Le problme, bien souvent, c'est que les dirigeants font des erreurs, et ce sont les salaris qui trinquent, car mme si la boite dpose le bilan, on a d'un cot des salaris au chmage, et vont avoir du mal  s'en remettre, et des dirigeants qui vont rouvrir une autre boite ailleurs avec le fric qu'ils se sont mis de cot pendant les belles annes de l'entreprise.
Je caricature un peu, mais, c'est hlas trop vrai.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Mais l'actionnaire, lui, il veut une plus value sur trois mois, pas sur 5 ans.


Ca dpend encore.

Toi ou moi, on veut une plue value sur le long terme(enfin, moi j ai pas le temps de regarder les cours tous les jours)
Quelqu'un comme warren Buffet te dirait qu seul le long terme compte.
Aprs, si on parle des salle de march qui joue au casino, la je suis d'accord avec toi, et encore 3 mois c'est du long terme pour elles...

Jon, pour le recrutement, je peux t'assurer que ce n'est pas facile. Comment valuer en 1h le juste salaire d'une personne ?
Comme faire si cette personne dcide aprs 3 mois que c'est bon, il est temps de se la couler douce ?
De la mme faon, la diversification, c'est joli, mais pas facile. Ca coute cher en plus. Si tu vends un logiciel de droit agricole par exemple, pas sur que ca soit facile de partir sur la restauration ou le mdical.
l te faudra de nouveaux commerciaux avec le bon discours, des juristes spcialis dans le nouveau domaine, etc...

Oui, ce n'est pas de la faute du ministre si le patron fait un mauvais choix. Mais admettre qu'on peut tous faire des erreurs, et que ce n'est pas pour cela qu'on doit les supporter des annes, c'est bien normal je pense.

----------


## Rayek

> Jon, pour le recrutement, je peux t'assurer que ce n'est pas facile. Comment valuer en 1h le juste salaire d'une personne ?
> Comme faire si cette personne dcide aprs 3 mois que c'est bon, il est temps de se la couler douce ?


Au lieu de ne regarder que le diplme d'une personne, il faudrait aussi regarder l'exprience (Gros problme en France  ce niveau).
Si un gars change de boite tous les 6 mois, tu vas vite voir qu'il n'est pas stable, alors qu'un gars qui change tous les 3-4 ans de boite, tu as quand mme une personne plus stable et avec qui tu pourras prvoir sur du moyen terme.
Aprs on va me dire : "Oui mais autant le gars sur les 3-4ans il a pu bien cacher son jeu"
Oui, c'est comme les patrons pourri, il y en a, mais est-ce la majorit ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour avoir fait pass environ 40-60 entretiens cette anne, je peux te jurer que c'est bien plus complexe.

 - Il faut "sentir" la personne, on va passer 8 heure avec elle, autant qu'on s'entende bien.
 - Il faut qu'elle ai les qualifications, mais il ne faut pas la garder des heures pour rien en entretien technique. Donc il faut tre efficace dans les questions / tests.
 - Il faut dpartager le stress de l'entretien de la personnalit de la personne. (une de mes plus grande gueule dans mon quipe tait tellement timide que d'autres voulaient l'liminer d'emble)
 - Il faut aussi lui donner envie, parce que ca ne sert a rien de combler les 3 mois avant son nouveau poste.
 - Il faut voir ses capacits d'volutions.
 - Mais aussi son caractre, ses envies, ses objectifs professionnels(si il veut devenir chef d'quipe, et qu'aucun poste ne se libre de sitt, pas bon... et inversement)

Bref, le tout en 30-45 minutes parce que les gens ont autre chose  faire souvent, que c'est de 17h30 a 19h30 le soir, et que toi aussi t a pas envie d'y passer la nuit, ni de perdre ton temps avec quelqu'un qui ne sera pas retenu.

Et, rester 4 annes, j'ai dj vu ca comme un point ngatif. Il y a une boite sur Bucarest avec une rputation dplorable. (genre les runion de nuit, etc...) Et bien, quand on voit qu'ils y sont rester 2 annes, c'est  :
 - ou il est stupide
 - ou il se laisse faire
 - ou personne ne veut de lui.

Et tient, pour illustrer le cout du recrutement, j'ai donc vu environ 50 personnes(faisons une moyenne) a raison de 2h par personne en moyenne.
Il y avait au moins une personne avec moi a chaque entretien, technique comme personnel.
Soit tout de mme 200 heures pour... 12 personnes.

Sans compter la fatigue de l'exercice, et la dconcentration qui s'en suis pour le reste du travail.

----------


## Invit

> A te lire, je me demande  quoi servent les dirigeants. Diriger, c'est prvoir, anticiper et grer. Un client dpose le bilan, un contrat qui tombe  l'eau et c'est la fin du monde ? Bravo la diversification et la prvoyance.


Tu n'as manifestement jamais vu une PME de ta vie, toi... 

La plupart des faillites de PME se font sur des dfauts de trsorerie. Un client qui te fait dfaut, s'il reprsente 10% de ton CA annuel, tu es compltement dans le rouge. Pour peu qu'il te laisse en plus des impays, a va vite. Un contrat qui tombe  l'eau, dans une priode tendue o tu es "limite", a dstabilise l'ensemble de la boite, car tu te retrouves en sureffectif, avec des salaires et des charges qui tombent tous les mois. 

Et ca n'a rien  voir avec la prvoyance ou la diversification, juste avec le fait que comme son nom l'indique, une TPE ou une PME est petite, et soumise  un environnement qu'elle ne contrle pas toujours. Donc oui, une entreprise peut tre en difficult par des causes extrieures, auxquelles ses dirigeants ne peuvent pas grand chose, et plus elle est petite, plus c'est le cas. 

Ceci dit, ta raction est assez caractristique... Il faut toujours un bouc missaire, l'Etat, le systme, le patron. 




> Le problme, bien souvent, c'est que les dirigeants font des erreurs, et ce sont les salaris qui trinquent, car mme si la boite dpose le bilan, on a d'un cot des salaris au chmage, et vont avoir du mal  s'en remettre, et des dirigeants qui vont rouvrir une autre boite ailleurs avec le fric qu'ils se sont mis de cot pendant les belles annes de l'entreprise.


Ah les mchants patrons, et les pauvres gentils salaris... Tu sais, dans le cas d'une PME, tu as aussi des patrons qui ne touchent pas le chomage, qui ont parfois mis des sous dans leur affaire, et qui ne se sont pas pays pendant les premires annes de la boite, en faisant des horaires dont tu n'as mme pas ide.

Et quand la bote coule, la loi protge assez bien le gentil salari. C'est d'ailleurs ce que j'essayais d'expliquer. Il est tellement bien protg que bien souvent sa sauvegarde finit de couler une entreprise qu'on aurait pu sauver, par exemple en prfrant un plan de reprise qui n'a aucune chance de marcher mais qui s'engage  garder tout le monde, plutt qu'un qui taille dans l'effectif des gentils salaris victimes, pour ramener l'entreprise  un niveau de rentabilit supportable. 

Enfin non, apparemment, tu ne sais pas. On a juste d te forcer  lire Germinal en seconde, et a t'es rest.




> Je caricature un peu, mais, c'est hlas trop vrai.


Tu ne caricatures pas, tu dmontres ton ignorance...

Francois

----------


## r0d

Oui enfin, j'ai aussi connu des "patrons" (je n'aime pas trop ce terme d'ailleurs, pas assez prcis) qui n'avaient pour seul mrite d'avoir des parents extrmement riches. Il y a aussi ceux qui n'apportent  l'entreprise que leur agenda de contacts. Il y a aussi ceux qui se sont associs et ont lanc la boite aprs s'tre assur d'avoir quelques clients (l'importance des contacts), qui font bien leur boulot mais n'ont jamais pris de risque. Etc. 
Il ne faut gnraliser ni dans un sens ni dans l'autre.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Il y a aussi ceux qui se sont associs et ont lanc la boite aprs s'tre assur d'avoir quelques clients (l'importance des contacts), qui font bien leur boulot mais n'ont jamais pris de risque. Etc.


Ca c'est un risque.
tant que l'argent n'est pas recu, tu as un risque. par exemple que tu sois incapable de fournir le produit ou le service, que le client change d'avis, qu'il refuse de payer, etc...

Rien n'est jamais sur.

Franois, ton histoire me rappelle un article sur des employs qui reprenait leur boite aprs un dpot de bilan.
En gros, la boite n'tait pas rentable avec le patron, donc faillite, etc...

Les salaris dcident de remettre leur bille dans l'entreprise, redmarche les clients, refont leur calcul, et voila qu'il faut 48 personnes, pour 47 motivs pour se lancer dans l'affaire. Ca tombe bien, ils se relancent et tout le monde s'en flicite.

Aprs, si on regarde dans l'autre sens, on avait une boite de 80 employs qui ne pouvait pas s'adapter, et qui a coul, et qui a donc surement ruin son propritaire. je suis sur que cette boite avec 48 personnes, aurait continu a tourn sans soucis, sans SCOP, etc... mais on a du passer par une faillite pour pouvoir rorganiser le tout.

J'ai comme l'impression qu'on aurait pu faire plus simple.

----------


## r0d

> Ca c'est un risque.
> tant que l'argent n'est pas recu, tu as un risque. par exemple que tu sois incapable de fournir le produit ou le service, que le client change d'avis, qu'il refuse de payer, etc...
> 
> Rien n'est jamais sur.


Effectivement. Traverser  la rue est un risque. Vivre est un risque. Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il y a une graduation dans les risques que l'on prend, et que si on s'y prend bien, il est possible de monter une entreprise avec peu de risques. Il mme possible, grce au status de socit anonyme et quelques aides, de ne prendre aucun risque personnel. Je ne dis pas qu'aucun crateur d'entreprise ne prend de risque, je dis juste que c'est possible aussi.

D'ailleurs, accepter un emploi comporte galement tout un tas de risques. Rien de comparable  quelqu'un qui monte une boite "from scratch", sans subvention en ayant vendu tout son patrimoine, mais il y a des risques tout de mme (impact sur la carrire, si a marche pas a peut faire mal, etc.)

----------


## Invit

> Aprs, si on regarde dans l'autre sens, on avait une boite de 80 employs qui ne pouvait pas s'adapter, et qui a coul, et qui a donc surement ruin son propritaire. je suis sur que cette boite avec 48 personnes, aurait continu a tourn sans soucis, sans SCOP, etc... mais on a du passer par une faillite pour pouvoir rorganiser le tout.
> 
> J'ai comme l'impression qu'on aurait pu faire plus simple.


La faillite, ca permet aussi de se dbarasser de toutes ses dettes, en plantant au passage tous ses fournisseurs. La seule chose sacre, dans ces cas l, ce sont les salaires, et certaines crances de l'Etat. 

C'est l que le truc est un peu pervers. Quand la boite commence  mal aller, qu'avec 80 salaris, elle a trop prjug de ses forces, ou que son march se rduit, la solution serait de rduire la voilure, mais ca couterait cher, alors qu'il est plus simple de faire un peu de dettes, qu'on se dit qu'on va rembourser quand la crise sera passe. On fait aussi des conomies, de salaires gnralement, ce qui agace les salaris, et fait que la productivit baisse. 

Mais la boite survit, elle ne fait plus de bnfices, se sacrifie un peu, mais se maintient, et un plan social est de plus en plus exclu, parce que la trsorerie se dgradant on n'a juste plus les moyens de se le payer. 

Aprs quelques mois ou annes, on se retrouve avec une situation de trsorerie irrcuprable, trop de dettes, et le dpot de bilan est la seule solution. L'avantage c'est qu'on repart sans dettes, et gnralement  moins nombreux. Ca marche parfois, surtout quand on arrive  conserver une partie de l'quipe dirigeante. 

Ce que j'observe (autour de moi) c'est que pas mal de socits rachets  la barre du tribunal vivotent six mois, puis soit le racheteur fait un plan social de la mort (en gros, pour reprendre, il s'est engag sur 30 personnes, et six mois plus tard, il en vire 15), soit les mmes causes produisent les mmes effets et l'entreprise coule. 

C'est toujours ce qui me travaille avec les success stories sur les boites reprises par les employs. On les juge souvent trois mois aprs les faits, ce qui ne veut  peu prs rien dire. 

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il y a une graduation dans les risques que l'on prend, et que si on s'y prend bien, il est possible de monter une entreprise avec peu de risques. Il mme possible, grce au status de socit anonyme et quelques aides, de ne prendre aucun risque personnel. Je ne dis pas qu'aucun crateur d'entreprise ne prend de risque, je dis juste que c'est possible aussi.


J'ai l'impression que tu te limites au risque financier: le fait qu'on ne puisse tre saisi sur ses biens quand la socit coule (c'est le principe des SA), ou celui qu'on n'ait pas forcment  faire un gros sacrifice salarial quand on dmarre (cf les aides).

Ces risques financiers sont les plus visibles quand on se lance, mais avec le recul (mon entreprise aura 10 ans le mois prochain) ce ne sont pas les plus gros. J'en vois deux.

Pour moi, le premier risque est btement physique. Faire des horaires de malades, ne jamais prendre de congs, a peut se faire quand tu te lances, mais tu ne peux pas tenir ce rythme sur le long terme sans mettre en danger ta sant, ta famille ou les deux. Quand l'entreprise va bien, tu t'organises : tu ne fais probablement jamais 40h, mais pas 70 non plus. 

En priode de crise, tu es, toi patron, la variable d'ajustement: tu prends les surcharges de travail, les tches que personne d'autre ne remplit (le juridique, par exemple), et surtout le stress, car toute la pression te remonte (cf les remarques de Jon Shannow et GPPro un peu plus haut, parfaitement exemplaires, la crise c'est la faute du patron). 

Ce risque se matrialise trs concrtement quand tu dpasses la quarantaine. J'arrive  un ge ou je commence  connaitre pas mal de personnes qui ont fait des infarctus, ou eu des soucis de sant similaires. La plupart de mes amis sont salaris, la plupart des problmes de sant (jeunes) taient soit des non salaris soit des patrons de PME.

Le second risque est li au fait qu'aprs quelques annes  ton compte, tu n'es pas rellement recyclable sur le march du travail. Au bout de quelques annes, ton carnet d'adresse a perdu le gros de sa valeur, et les entreprises hsitent  embaucher quelqu'un qui a t  son compte longtemps (trop indpendant). Ajoute  cela l'ide qu'un chec comme patron de PME est une preuve d'incomptence (cf plus haut, c'est un spcificit franaise, les amricains voient les choses diffremment), et tu t'aperois que le passage "salari-patron" est un chemin  sens unique.

Bref, je crois que les vrais risques ne sont pas financiers, mais portent sur ta sant, ton quilibre, et ta carrire  long terme. Ils sont bien videmment incomprhensibles pour un salari protg, ou pour un politique issue de l'administration. 

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu n'as manifestement jamais vu une PME de ta vie, toi...


 ::mouarf::  Encore une affirmation infonde, prjuge et totalement fausse de fcharton le gourou omnipotent de DVP !  ::mouarf:: 
Je travaille dans une PME, j'ai travaill des des TPE, ... 




> La plupart des faillites de PME se font sur des dfauts de trsorerie. Un client qui te fait dfaut, s'il reprsente 10% de ton CA annuel, tu es compltement dans le rouge. Pour peu qu'il te laisse en plus des impays, a va vite. Un contrat qui tombe  l'eau, dans une priode tendue o tu es "limite", a dstabilise l'ensemble de la boite, car tu te retrouves en sureffectif, avec des salaires et des charges qui tombent tous les mois.


Je ne dis pas que a n'arrive pas, je dis qu'il y a des moyens de se prvenir. Et un dirigeant a doit justement prvenir !




> Et ca n'a rien  voir avec la prvoyance ou la diversification, juste avec le fait que comme son nom l'indique, une TPE ou une PME est petite, et soumise  un environnement qu'elle ne contrle pas toujours. Donc oui, une entreprise peut tre en difficult par des causes extrieures, auxquelles ses dirigeants ne peuvent pas grand chose, et plus elle est petite, plus c'est le cas.


C'est l o nous divergeons. Je suis d'accord que dans les premires annes, a peut-tre a, mais avec le temps, le(s) dirigeant(s) doivent faire en sorte d'viter a, sinon il ne servent  rien, et n'ont de dirigeants que le nom, le statut, etc... 
Tu vois, dans la boite o je suis, et qui a eu 30 ans l'anne dernire, ils ont su faire en sorte de prvoir les coups durs. Ils sont partis de 2 personnes (associs), aujourd'hui c'est 50 personnes et 2 socits de reventes. Diversification. Le crneau de dpart c'tait l'agriculture intensive (essentiellement les porcheries), aujourd'hui on travaille dans la balno, le mdical, les tlcoms, l'industrie,...
Dans les annes 90 y a eu un soucis. Obligation de licencier. Coup dur. Raction. Mise en place de la modulation de travail. Effectif rduit. Appel  des intrimaires. En 2008, 2009, 2010 et 2011 la crise nous a frapp. Les bnfices ont chut, et mme dficits importants en 2010. Pas de licenciements, et aujourd'hui nous sommes  nouveau dans le vert. 
Mais, t'as raison. Je ne sais pas de quoi je parle.

Autre exemple. Dans ma premire boite, un des associs a signer un contrat intenable avec une grosse boite, car a rapportait beaucoup. On a ferm 6 mois plus tard ! 




> Ceci dit, ta raction est assez caractristique... Il faut toujours un bouc missaire, l'Etat, le systme, le patron.


Ce n'est pas un bouc missaire, c'est un responsable. 
Le patron est responsable de sa boite, et des choix qu'il lui fait faire. Alors, si un choix est mauvais, qui est responsable ? 

Ensuite, je te dirais ceci. Quand on parle de "patrons voyous", c'est rarement les petits patrons des PME et encore moins des TPE dont on parle, mais plus des grands groupes (Lagardre, LVMH, Peugeot, Total, Renault, ...). Ceux-l mme qui se posent en donneurs de leons, qui pour la plupart ont reu leurs diplme en hritage, et dont le seul intrt est d'amass une fortune, et qui n'ont rien  faire de leurs esclaves salairs.

----------


## GPPro

> (cf les remarques de Jon Shannow et GPPro un peu plus haut, parfaitement exemplaires, la crise c'est la faute du patron). 
> Francois


Je veux bien que tu cites le passage qui me vaut cette remarque...

----------


## Invit

> Je travaille dans une PME, j'ai travaill des des TPE, ...


"je ne suis pas raciste, j'ai des amis noirs"... Ca ne change pas mon opinion. 




> Je ne dis pas que a n'arrive pas, je dis qu'il y a des moyens de se prvenir. Et un dirigeant a doit justement prvenir !


C'est ce que tu te refuses  comprendre. En tant que patron, il y a des choses que tu peux anticiper et prvenir, d'autres auxquelles tu ne peux rien, et la plupart du temps, il y a une part de risque que tu assumes, mais que tu ne peux jamais rduire. Par ailleurs, la taille de ton entreprise dtermine la force des chocs que tu peux absorber, que ce soit de la faute des patrons ou pas. 

Donc oui, un patron doit prvenir, mais ca ne veut pas dire qu'il en est toujours capable, ni que c'est forcment de sa faute si ca ne marche pas, ou forcment grce  son talent si ca russit. Il y a de bons capitaines dont les bateaux coulent, et de mauvais capitaines qui chappent  la tempte.




> Tu vois, dans la boite o je suis,  [...] Mais, t'as raison. Je ne sais pas de quoi je parle.


Tu travailles comme salari dans une entreprise qui a bien pass la crise, parce qu'elle avait des rserves, ou qu'elle s'est adapte. Et donc tu considres que toutes les PME qui n'ont pas pass la crise taient mal gres, parce que tu tais salari dans une qui l'a pass... 




> Le patron est responsable de sa boite, et des choix qu'il lui fait faire. Alors, si un choix est mauvais, qui est responsable ?


Une entreprise peut survivre  un mauvais choix, ou couler en ayant fait de bons choix. 




> Ceux-l mme qui se posent en donneurs de leons, qui pour la plupart ont reu leurs diplme en hritage, et dont le seul intrt est d'amass une fortune, et qui n'ont rien  faire de leurs esclaves salairs.


Trois points. 

Ces gens sont des salaris, comme toi. Ils travaillent pour gagner de l'argent, comme toi.

En France, la plupart d'entre eux proviennent des grandes coles, qui recrutent sur concours. On n'hrite pas de ses diplomes. C'est  cause de ces diplomes qu'ils ont eu leur poste, tout comme ton CV (et ta formation peut tre) t'a aid  obtenir le tiens. Et personne n'a t pris par surprise, la "voie royale" bac S, prepa, grandes coles, c'est crit au fronton de tous les lyces. Cette voie tait ouverte  chacun d'entre nous : bac S, une bonne prpa parisienne, l'X, si possible un grand corps (mines ou ponts) et une pantoufle aprs quelques annes. Ah? on n'a pas pu? on n'avait pas le niveau? on voulait pas bosser? ce n'est pas de la faute des patrons du CAC 40.

A la sortie d'une grande cole, ils ont tous eu la possibilit d'aller dans la banque, l'assurance, ou de partir  l'tranger mieux gagner leur vie. Ceux qui ont choisi l'industrie l'ont gnralement fait parce qu'ils voulaient grer des gens. Il y a bien sur de tout, mais le "ils veulent juste gagner de l'argent" est une grosse caricature (du mme niveau que "les ouvriers boivent leur paye").

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Je veux bien que tu cites le passage qui me vaut cette remarque...


A ton service 




> Je serai curieux de savoir de quoi sont responsables les dirigeants  l'arrive ?


Francois

----------


## GPPro

> A ton service 
> 
> 
> 
> Francois


Et  quel moment cela dit que les patrons sont responsables de la crise ? A part dans tes fantasmes videmment ???

----------


## GPPro

> En France, la plupart d'entre eux proviennent des grandes coles, qui recrutent sur concours. On n'hrite pas de ses diplomes. C'est  cause de ces diplomes qu'ils ont eu leur poste, tout comme ton CV t'a aid  obtenir le tiens. Et personne n'a t pris par surprise, la "voie royale" bac S, prepa, grandes coles, c'est crit au fronton de tous les lyces.
> 
> A la sortie d'une grande cole, ils ont tous eu la possibilit d'aller dans la banque, l'assurance, ou de partir  l'tranger mieux gagner leur vie. Ceux qui ont choisi l'industrie l'ont gnralement fait parce qu'ils voulaient grer des gens. Il y a bien sur de tout, mais le "ils veulent juste gagner de l'argent" est une grosse caricature (du mme niveau que "les ouvriers boivent leur paye").
> 
> Francois


Tu connais la reproduction sociale ? Est-ce qu'il faut que je t'explique comment, aujourd'hui, tu peux grandement amliorer les chances de ta progniture d'intgrer une grande cole par des moyens inaccessibles (ou difficilement accessibles)  des gens moins favoriss ?

----------


## Invit

> Tu connais la reproduction sociale ? Est-ce qu'il faut que je t'explique comment, aujourd'hui, tu peux grandement amliorer les chances de ta progniture d'intgrer une grande cole par des moyens inaccessibles (ou difficilement accessibles)  des gens moins favoriss ?


Je suis un pur produit de ce systme, et  en juger par un de tes commentaires sur un autre fil, je crois que toi aussi. On est bien d'accord que pour le jeune issu d'un milieu trs dfavoris, le chemin est rude, mais il n'est pas ferm. Maintenant, pour le reste de la population, toute la classe moyenne en fait, le "dterminime social" n'est pas si important qu'on aime le raconter. 

Tu as effectivement peu de fils d'ouvriers dans une promo de grande cole d'ingnieur, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que les classes moyennes y soient si dsavantages (par rapport, disons, aux enfants des patrons du CAC 40). 

C'est un peu diffrent dans les coles de commerce, o l'on a un circuit parallle,  destination des enfants moins dous de familles plus riches. Mais l encore, j'observe qu'on y trouve beaucoup d'enfants issus des classes moyennes.

Bref, je crois que la reproduction sociale est une excuse un peu facile. Il est clair qu'il est plus facile de naitre dans une famille riche que dans une famille pauvre, et qu'avoir des parents duqus aide  faire des tudes, mais il me semble que le systme francais est,  ce point de vue, assez galitaire. (Et il est bien sur trs tentant de blamer sur son origine sociale son chec aux examens)

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> "je ne suis pas raciste, j'ai des amis noirs"... Ca ne change pas mon opinion.


Je ne relve pas, cet argument  lui seul dmontre ta manire de traiter les gens.





> C'est ce que tu te refuses  comprendre. En tant que patron, il y a des choses que tu peux anticiper et prvenir, d'autres auxquelles tu ne peux rien, et la plupart du temps, il y a une part de risque que tu assumes, mais que tu ne peux jamais rduire. Par ailleurs, la taille de ton entreprise dtermine la force des chocs que tu peux absorber, que ce soit de la faute des patrons ou pas. 
> 
> Donc oui, un patron doit prvenir, mais ca ne veut pas dire qu'il en est toujours capable, ni que c'est forcment de sa faute si ca ne marche pas, ou forcment grce  son talent si ca russit. Il y a de bons capitaines dont les bateaux coulent, et de mauvais capitaines qui chappent  la tempte.


Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait qu'il peut y avoir des situations insurmontables.
Mais, comme tu veux prendre l'exemple des capitaines de bateaux, il semble me souvenir que quand un bateau coule, il doit tout mettre en uvre pour sauver son quipage, avant de tenter de sauver sa peau. J'ai pas l'impression que C. Ghosn en fasse autant avec Renault. 13 millions d'euros de salaire en 2012, mais ce sont les salauds d'ouvriers qui cotent chers... Rien qu'en prenant la moitie de son salaire on paie environ 200 salaris au smic, pendant un an. Et avec 6.5 millions d'euros, je pense que M. Ghosn devrait survivre.  ::roll:: 




> Une entreprise peut survivre  un mauvais choix, ou couler en ayant fait de bons choix.


Autant je suis d'accord avec la premire affirmation, autant j'ai un doute sur la seconde.




> Ces gens sont des salaris, comme toi. Ils travaillent pour gagner de l'argent, comme toi.


Je n'essaie pas de gagner de l'argent au dtriment des autres. 




> En France, la plupart d'entre eux proviennent des grandes coles, qui recrutent sur concours. On n'hrite pas de ses diplomes.


J'espre que tu blagues, l ! Tu ne peux pas croire dans ce que tu cris. T'es aveugle  ce point ? On t'a greff des illres ? 


Quant  ta remarque sur le fait que j'aurais dit que les patrons taient responsables de la crise, autant te dire que je n'ai jamais cris cela. Par contre, je pense que la crise est due, en grande partie,  cause de l'avidit sans borne de quelques grands patrons.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Il est clair qu'il est plus facile de naitre dans une famille riche que dans une famille pauvre,


Euh, statistiquement c'est le contraire (plus de famille pauvre, donc plus de chance d'y naitre, donc plus "facile"), mais ce n'est sans doute pas le sens de ta phrase  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

> La plupart des faillites de PME se font sur des dfauts de trsorerie. Un client qui te fait dfaut, s'il reprsente 10% de ton CA annuel, tu es compltement dans le rouge. Pour peu qu'il te laisse en plus des impays, a va vite. Un contrat qui tombe  l'eau, dans une priode tendue o tu es "limite", a dstabilise l'ensemble de la boite, car tu te retrouves en sureffectif, avec des salaires et des charges qui tombent tous les mois.


En particulier quand la banque refuse un prt pour avoir de la trsorerie. J'ai vu le cas d'un copain qui a mont une bote, avait un carnet de commande plein pour les deux ans  venir, ses employs ont fait un mauvais boulot sur 2 chantiers, donc obligation de refaire le travail aux frais de la bote. Plus de trsorerie -> pas de prt de la banque -> bote coule.

Faute uniquement du patron pour avoir fait confiance  ses employs ?

----------


## Invit

> J'ai pas l'impression que C. Ghosn en fasse autant avec Renault. 13 millions d'euros de salaire en 2012, mais ce sont les salauds d'ouvriers qui cotent chers... Rien qu'en prenant la moitie de son salaire on paie environ 200 salaris au smic, pendant un an. Et avec 6.5 millions d'euros, je pense que M. Ghosn devrait survivre.


Qu'il le fasse... Ca change quoi?  On va maintenir 150 salaris (ils coutent probablement un peu plus que le SMIC)? Le plan social dont on parle concerne 8000 personnes (pas tous smicards). Il faut donc prendre tout le salaire de Ghosn... pendant 50 ans... chaque anne. Ca ne va pas marcher, si tu veux mon avis. 

Que les rmunrations de certains grands patrons soient exagres, personne n'en disconvient. Mais croire qu'on va rtablir les finances du pays en taxant les footballeurs ou relancer Renault en mettant Carlos Ghosn au rgime, a relve de la dmagogie (tendance Montebourg).

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Tu as effectivement peu de fils d'ouvriers dans une promo de grande cole d'ingnieur, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que les classes moyennes y soient si dsavantages (par rapport, disons, aux enfants des patrons du CAC 40).


*Rflchis*
.
.
.
*Se demande quel est le nombre d'enfants de patrons du cac 40 par rapport au nombre d'enfants de la classe moyenne*

Allez, dfoule-toi.

Je remarque que la partie sur laquelle je te demandais une explication reste sans rponse.

----------


## GPPro

> Tu as effectivement peu de fils d'ouvriers dans une promo de grande cole d'ingnieur, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que les classes moyennes y soient si dsavantages (par rapport, disons, aux enfants des patrons du CAC 40).


*Rflchis*
.
.
.
*Se demande quel est le nombre d'enfants de patrons du cac 40 par rapport au nombre d'enfants de la classe moyenne*

Allez, dfoule-toi.

Je remarque que la partie sur laquelle je te demandais une explication reste sans rponse.

PS : accessoirement j'ai t lev en HLM, mais osef.

----------


## Invit

> *Se demande quel est le nombre d'enfants de patrons du cac 40 par rapport au nombre d'enfants de la classe moyenne*


Exactement... Du coup, dans une promo de grande cole, tu as combien de gens qui ont "hrit" de leur diplome, en utilisant ces mthodes que tu dnonces? deux? trois? Et dans les directions des grandes entreprises, qui recrutent majoritairement parmi ces diploms? 

La majorit des lves de grandes coles proviennent de milieux relativement aiss, sans doute parce qu'il y a une part d'hrdit dans les prdispositions aux maths, sans doute aussi parce que tu seras plus encourag  aller en prpa, et soutenu quand tu y es, par des parents qui y sont passs (renforc par l'ide que tu sembles dfendre que les prpas sont dfavorables aux gens de milieu modeste). Mais le recrutement est nettement plus dmocratique que ce que tu trouveras dans d'autres milieux (journalisme, cinma, mode), et il est faux de dire qu'on "hrite" de ses diplmes. 




> Je remarque que la partie sur laquelle je te demandais une explication reste sans rponse.


Que les patrons sont responsables de la crise? Ce n'est pas ce que tu as dit, et ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit non plus.

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Exactement... Du coup, dans une promo de grande cole, tu as combien de gens qui ont "hrit" de leur diplome, en utilisant ces mthodes que tu dnonces? deux? trois? Et dans les directions des grandes entreprises, qui recrutent majoritairement parmi ces diploms?


Puisque tu es si malin, on va maintenant attaquer l'tape suivante. Quelle proportion d'enfants du CAC40 rentre dans des grandes coles par rapport aux enfants de classes moyennes ?

----------


## Invit

> Puisque tu es si malin, on va maintenant attaquer l'tape suivante. Quelle proportion d'enfants du CAC40 rentre dans des grandes coles par rapport aux enfants de classes moyennes ?


Je n'en sais rien, et toi non plus, mais je dirais bien zro, le CAC 40 c'est 40 patrons, donc une centaine d'enfants, au mieux... 

Ceci dit, je doute que tu prouves quoi que ce soit  partir de si petits chiffres. Et je veux bien que pour une fois ce soit toi qui argumente un peu. 

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Je n'en sais rien, et toi non plus, mais je dirais bien zro, le CAC 40 c'est 40 patrons, donc une centaine d'enfants, au mieux... 
> 
> Ceci dit, je doute que tu prouves quoi que ce soit  partir de si petits chiffres. Et je veux bien que pour une fois ce soit toi qui argumente un peu. 
> 
> Francois


Intresse toi au travail de gens qui ont boss et publi l dessus (en sociologie).

----------


## fredinkan

> Autant je suis d'accord avec la premire affirmation, autant j'ai un doute sur la seconde.


Pourtant je suis clairement d'accord avec lui.
Mon ancienne bote  coul  cause d'un "bon choix". La crise, la perte d'un grand march pour un gros client (qui pourtant tait assez solide, mais pas suffisamment pour ce qui s'est pass dans le secteur) et la mise en faillite de ce gros client a fait un joli effet boule de neige.

Je pense que les choix sont bons  un moment et peuvent paratre mauvais  un autre.
En gnral des bons choix  un instant t seront considrs comme mauvais  l'instant t+365 jours. Simplement car nous ne sommes pas devins.

(Je ne ragirai pas sur le reste de la discussion, la gestion d'entreprises (surtout pour les employs et tout ce qui touche l'embauche et la mise au chmage), les tudes et les possibilits d'accs  des hautes coles tant trs diffrentes entre la suisse et la France. Et je ne connais videmment pas assez la ct franais pour intervenir.)

----------


## Invit

> Intresse toi au travail de gens qui ont boss et publi l dessus (en sociologie).


Et voila, comme d'habitude, je n'aurais pas d'autre explication que "t'as qu' lire". Bon allez, je ne vais pas abuser de ton temps pour te demander des explications (sachant que la prochaine c'est probablement "google est ton ami")

J'aime cette approche du dbat...

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En particulier quand la banque refuse un prt pour avoir de la trsorerie. J'ai vu le cas d'un copain qui a mont une bote, avait un carnet de commande plein pour les deux ans  venir, ses employs ont fait un mauvais boulot sur 2 chantiers, donc obligation de refaire le travail aux frais de la bote. Plus de trsorerie -> pas de prt de la banque -> bote coule.
> 
> Faute uniquement du patron pour avoir fait confiance  ses employs ?


La notion d'encadrement, a ne te dis rien ? Dans le cas que tu cites, je dirais 
que je vois 2 erreurs de la part de ton copain. Mauvais recrutement (a je reconnais que ce n'est pas facile) et non suivi des travaux. 
Bref, les employs sont coupables d'avoir fait du mauvais boulot...  ::?:  Facile.




> Qu'il le fasse... Ca change quoi?  On va maintenir 150 salaris (ils coutent probablement un peu plus que le SMIC)? Le plan social dont on parle concerne 8000 personnes (pas tous smicards). Il faut donc prendre tout le salaire de Ghosn... pendant 50 ans... chaque anne. Ca ne va pas marcher, si tu veux mon avis.


Tu multiplies par le nombre d'annes, et tu vois que Renault se porterait super bien.   ::ccool:: 

Je charrie, volontairement.  :;): 




> Que les rmunrations de certains grands patrons soient exagres, personne n'en disconvient. Mais croire qu'on va rtablir les finances du pays en taxant les footballeurs ou relancer Renault en mettant Carlos Ghosn au rgime, a relve de la dmagogie (tendance Montebourg).


J'en conviens, et la voie suivi par le gouvernement n'est certainement pas la bonne. Quant  Montebourg, je trouve que c'est un des seuls qui mouille le maillot. Et, mme si on peut lui reprocher la manire, dans le fond il n'a pas forcment tort. J'tais assez de son avis pour Arcelor, mais une fois de plus, le gouvernement  baisser son froc !

----------


## GPPro

> Et voila, comme d'habitude, je n'aurais pas d'autre explication que "t'as qu' lire". Bon allez, je ne vais pas abuser de ton temps pour te demander des explications (sachant que la prochaine c'est probablement "google est ton ami")
> 
> J'aime cette approche du dbat...
> 
> Francois


Donc il faut que je fasse le boulot  ta place ? Ou alors il faut que je vienne exposer ici des thories publies par d'autres pour que tu t'amuses  les dmonter avec tes arguments  la tf1 comme dans la plupart des dbats sur ce site ? Je t'ai donn un pointeur, si tu veux en savoir plus, _help yourself_ comme disent nos amis anglo-saxons.

----------


## ManusDei

> La notion d'encadrement, a ne te dis rien ? Dans le cas que tu cites, je dirais 
> que je vois 2 erreurs de la part de ton copain. Mauvais recrutement (a je reconnais que ce n'est pas facile) et non suivi des travaux. 
> Bref, les employs sont coupables d'avoir fait du mauvais boulot...  Facile.


Pour moi les torts sont partags. Mais l o les 5 employs ont eu droit au chmage, les 2 associs n'y ont pas eu droit (et ont perdu la bote qu'ils avaient mont  partir de rien).

Ils ont perdu beaucoup plus que les employs, en ayant mis plus dans la bote.
Est-ce normal ?

----------


## Invit

> Donc il faut que je fasse le boulot  ta place ? Ou alors il faut que je vienne exposer ici des thories publies par d'autres pour que tu t'amuses  les dmonter avec tes arguments  la tf1 comme dans la plupart des dbats sur ce site ? Je t'ai donn un pointeur, si tu veux en savoir plus, _help yourself_ comme disent nos amis anglo-saxons.


Oui, un dbat ce sont des personnes qui changent des ides, et qui argumentent. On crit, on rflchit, ca prend du temps, et c'est ce qui est enrichissant. Et c'est  cela que servent les forums (surtout dans ce contexte de dicussions politiques sur un forum d'informaticiens...)

Le takalire, les one liners et les liens qu'on se balance, c'est le niveau zro de la discussion, de la pense en miettes. Ca n'a pas trop d'intrt. 

'fin bon, c'est comme cela que je vois la chose. Tu n'as pas l'air de le comprendre, donc on va arrter les frais. 

Bonne lecture
Francois

----------


## Invit

> Ils ont perdu beaucoup plus que les employs, en ayant mis plus dans la bote. Est-ce normal ?


Ce n'est pas illogique. Si le projet avait trs bien march, et si l'entreprise avait fait de gros bnfices, ce sont eux qui les auraient touchs. Ils perdent plus, parce qu'ils peuvent gagner plus, ca me parait honnte.

L o c'est moins normal,  mon avis, c'est que les dirigeants doivent prendre la responsabilit des erreurs des salaris, mais n'ont gure  les moyens d'en tirer les consquences. Quelqu'un qui travaille mal,  moins qu'il y mette vraiment de la mauvaise volont, est toujours difficile  licencier. La charge de la preuve est trs lourde (car ce n'est jamais tout blanc ou tout noir) et les prudhommes ont une forte tendance  pencher du ct du pauvre salari, simplement parce que les positions dfendues par Jon sont dominantes dans la socit.

Et ca nous ramne  la flexibilit. Comme il est trs difficile de licencier (et surtout de le faire de faon non conflictuelle), c'est peru comme un risque, et pas mal d'entreprises choisissent de rduire leur croissance, plutt que de risquer de tomber sur quelques mauvais lments. Ca fait la fortune des boites d'interim et des SSII, mais il n'est pas certain que l'conomie et les salaris y trouvent leur compte. 

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour moi les torts sont partags. Mais l o les 5 employs ont eu droit au chmage, les 2 associs n'y ont pas eu droit (et ont perdu la bote qu'ils avaient mont  partir de rien).
> 
> Ils ont perdu beaucoup plus que les employs, en ayant mis plus dans la bote.
> Est-ce normal ?


Qu'ils perdent plus me parait normal, je rejoins fcharton sur ce coup.
Je trouve cela triste pour tes amis, mais, je dirais qu'ils ont surtout fait preuve de navet, en faisant confiance  leurs employs. Les torts ne peuvent pas tre partags. D'un cot on a les employeurs, de l'autre des employs qui sont, de par leur statut, sous la responsabilit des premiers. 

Le responsabilit va toujours du haut vers le bas.




> L o c'est moins normal,  mon avis, c'est que les dirigeants doivent prendre la responsabilit des erreurs des salaris, mais n'ont gure  les moyens d'en tirer les consquences. Quelqu'un qui travaille mal,  moins qu'il y mette vraiment de la mauvaise volont, est toujours difficile  licencier. La charge de la preuve est trs lourde (car ce n'est jamais tout blanc ou tout noir) et les prudhommes ont une forte tendance  pencher du ct du pauvre salari, simplement parce que les positions dfendues par Jon sont dominantes dans la socit.
> 
> Et ca nous ramne  la flexibilit. Comme il est trs difficile de licencier (et surtout de le faire de faon non conflictuelle), c'est peru comme un risque, et pas mal d'entreprises choisissent de rduire leur croissance, plutt que de risquer de tomber sur quelques mauvais lments. Ca fait la fortune des boites d'interim et des SSII, mais il n'est pas certain que l'conomie et les salaris y trouvent leur compte. 
> 
> Francois


Entirement d'accord. Dans le cas de fautes, ou de non respect du contrat de travail, l'employeur devrait pouvoir se sparer d'un salari sans avoir  payer d'indemnits. Qu'il y ait enqute ou demande de justificatifs, ok, pour viter d'ventuels abus. Mais, pour le coup je suis de ton avis.

----------


## Orgoff

> les prudhommes ont une forte tendance  pencher du ct du pauvre salari, simplement parce que les positions dfendues par Jon sont dominantes dans la socit.


Mais n'importe quoi...
Un conseil est compos de deux reprsentants *salaris* et de deux reprsentants *patronaux*. Si aucune majorit ce dgage, c'est  un magistrat professionnel qui rend la dcision. 
Si les prud' ont plus tendance a donn raison aux salaris c'est parce qu'il y a de nombreuses fautes venant de l'employeur sur le fond et/ou la forme.

Et puis stp franois, tu arrtes pas de dire d'arrter de caricaturer les patrons, mais pourrais-tu en faire autant avec les salaris et la socit ?

----------


## fredinkan

> L o c'est moins normal,  mon avis, c'est que les dirigeants doivent prendre la responsabilit des erreurs des salaris, mais n'ont gure  les moyens d'en tirer les consquences. Quelqu'un qui travaille mal,  moins qu'il y mette vraiment de la mauvaise volont, est toujours difficile  licencier. La charge de la preuve est trs lourde (car ce n'est jamais tout blanc ou tout noir) et les prudhommes ont une forte tendance  pencher du ct du pauvre salari, simplement parce que les positions dfendues par Jon sont dominantes dans la socit.


Je pense que le fait que ce soit "compliqu" de licencier est intressant dans le cas des grandes entreprises, principalement les multinationales.

En suisse, nous ne sommes pas au point de ce que pmithrandir nous expliquait sur le fonctionnement de l'emploi au canada, cependant nous n'avons pas autant de scurit que vous avez en France. Je pense que c'est une des raisons les plus importantes qui fait que de nombreuses PME existent chez nous.

Augmenter la facilit de licencier, c'est malheureusement aller dans le sens des grandes entreprises qui se permettent de licencier trs facilement pour des raisons "conomiques" en n'ayant strictement rien  faire du reste. Voir le cas Merck-Serono du ct de Genve (mme si des "efforts" ont t faits de leur ct).

Le mieux serait  mon avis d'avoir des mesures diffrentes selon la grandeur ou la nature de l'entreprise. En laissant plus de "liberts" aux PME, on peut penser que la cration de ces dernires pourrait augmenter et ainsi augmenter l'emploi.
Aprs ce n'est que de la spculation.

Pour les prud'hommes, c'est  mon sens plus une protection d'un parti "faible" (l'employ) par rapport  un parti "fort" (l'employeur). Ce n'est pas nouveau que l'employeur, de par son entreprise, peut (ce n'est pas une absolue) avoir plus de moyens que l'employ.

----------


## r0d

> [...]de la pense en miettes[...]


C'est un avatar de ce que Zygmunt Bauman appelle la "modernit liquide". Mais il faut avouer que ce que j'appelle le "format phpbb" (le format commun des forums sur internet, en rfrence  l'une des premires API  proposer ce format) favorise bien la "pense liquide". Et ne parlons pas des facebook, tweeters et autres chats.

Z. Bauman m'a rendu optimiste, lorsqu'il s'emploie  dfinir ce qu'est une bonne socit. Selon lui, l'tre humain n'est jamais satisfait donc il se plaindra toujours. Il n'y aura donc jamais de "bonne" socit dans le sens d'un systme dans lequel tout le monde est satisfait. En revanche, selon lui, une bonne socit est une socit qui tente de s'amliorer. Et sur ce point, je pense que l'poque actuelle est plutt positive.

Et c'est la raison pour laquelle je respecte intgralement, ontologiquement oserais-je dire, les citoyens qui ne sont pas de mon avis et qui votent pour des partis qui ne correspondent pas  mes ides. L'important c'est d'essayer d'amliorer les choses ("nous ne suivons pas la mme route mais nous cherchons le mme port"). Mais c'est galement pour cette raison que j'ai plus de mal  pardonner les gens qui votent pour des voyous.

----------


## GPPro

> Et c'est la raison pour laquelle je respecte intgralement, ontologiquement oserais-je dire, les citoyens qui ne sont pas de mon avis et qui votent pour des partis qui ne correspondent pas  mes ides. L'important c'est d'essayer d'amliorer les choses ("nous ne suivons pas la mme route mais nous cherchons le mme port")..


Moi aussi. A condition qu'ils n'usent pas de la pense dominante  outrance. Je suppose que tu vois de quoi je veux parler.

----------


## r0d

> Moi aussi. A condition qu'ils n'usent pas de la pense dominante  outrance. Je suppose que tu vois de quoi je veux parler.


Oui je vois, mais je dteste ce type d'expression. La "pense dominante", ou la "bienpensance", sont des murs que l'on pose entre deux personnes qui ont un avis diffrent. Car pour les gens de gauche, la "pense dominante", ou la "bienpensance" c'est ce que pensent les gens de droite, et pour les gens de droite, c'est ce que pensent les gens de gauche.
Un exemple concret: les gens de droite considrent que les mdias sont majoritairement, et de faon crasante, de gauche. Les gens de gauche, c'est l'inverse...

----------


## GPPro

> Oui je vois, mais je dteste ce type d'expression. La "pense dominante", ou la "bienpensance", sont des murs que l'on pose entre deux personnes qui ont un avis diffrent. Car pour les gens de gauche, la "pense dominante", ou la "bienpensance" c'est ce que pensent les gens de droite, et pour les gens de droite, c'est ce que pensent les gens de gauche.
> Un exemple concret: les gens de droite considrent que les mdias sont majoritairement, et de faon crasante, de gauche. Les gens de gauche, c'est l'inverse...


Je ne suis pas d'accord. La pense dominante tient son fondement dans la domination de certains discours dans les media. Voir par exemple la libration de F. Cassez ces derniers jours. Et la tte de certains chroniqueurs sur le plateau du grand journal quand la mre a t invite.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne suis pas d'accord. La pense dominante tient son fondement dans la domination de certains discours dans les media. Voir par exemple la libration de F. Cassez ces derniers jours. Et la tte de certains chroniqueurs sur le plateau du grand journal quand la mre a t invite.


Tu peux dvelopper, je ne te suis pas.  ::?: 

Pour moi, la bienpensance, c'est l'interdiction d'appeler un chat un chat, il faut dire un flin domestique. Bref, on ne dit plus un vieux, mais "une personne age", un noir mais "une personne de couleur", un nain mais un ancien prsident de la rpublique"*, ... etc 

Dans une mission tl, sur la carrire de De Funs, il dclarait qu'aujourd'hui il ne serait plus possible de tourner Rabbi Jacob. Quelle misre !

*) dsol j'ai pas pu m'en empcher.  ::mouarf::

----------


## fredinkan

Si ce n'est plus possible de tourner Rabbi Jacob, imagine Coluche...

----------


## Invit

> Pour moi, la bienpensance, c'est l'interdiction d'appeler un chat un chat, il faut dire un flin domestique. Bref, on ne dit plus un vieux, mais "une personne age", un noir mais "une personne de couleur", un nain mais un ancien prsident de la rpublique"*, ... etc


Ce n'est pas plutt le politiquement correct, a?  

J'avais l'impression que la bien-pensance, ce sont un certain nombre d'ides qui justement sont partages assez largement pour qu'on soupconne quiconque s'y oppose d'tre un dangereux extrmiste.

Dans le lot, et en vrac, j'aurais mis les vertus de l'conomie de march et du libre change, l'importance des mdias et des journalistes pour le bon fonctionnement de la dmocratie, les mfaits de l'imprialisme occidental au 19eme et au 20eme, la responsabilit de la finance apatride dans la crise actuelle, ...

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce n'est pas plutt le politiquement correct, a?  
> 
> J'avais l'impression que la bien-pensance, ce sont un certain nombre d'ides qui justement sont partages assez largement pour qu'on soupconne quiconque s'y oppose d'tre un dangereux extrmiste.
> 
> Dans le lot, et en vrac, j'aurais mis les vertus de l'conomie de march et du libre change, l'importance des mdias et des journalistes pour le bon fonctionnement de la dmocratie, les mfaits de l'imprialisme occidental au 19eme et au 20eme, la responsabilit de la finance apatride dans la crise actuelle, ...
> 
> Francois


Oui, tu as raison. Mais, au final, je trouve que a se rejoint assez... Non ?

----------


## GPPro

> Tu peux dvelopper, je ne te suis pas. 
> 
> Pour moi, la bienpensance, c'est l'interdiction d'appeler un chat un chat, il faut dire un flin domestique. Bref, on ne dit plus un vieux, mais "une personne age", un noir mais "une personne de couleur", un nain mais un ancien prsident de la rpublique"*, ... etc 
> 
> Dans une mission tl, sur la carrire de De Funs, il dclarait qu'aujourd'hui il ne serait plus possible de tourner Rabbi Jacob. Quelle misre !
> 
> *) dsol j'ai pas pu m'en empcher.


Sur quelle partie veux-tu que je dveloppe ?

Pour ce qui est de Rabbi Jacob ils ont srement raison, cela dit, je ne suis pas spcialement fan de De Funs donc... Mais je me battrais quand mme pour que a puisse tre fait le cas chant (inspir d'une citation erronment attribue  voltaire).

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pourtant je suis clairement d'accord avec lui.
> Mon ancienne bote  coul  cause d'un "bon choix". La crise, la perte d'un grand march pour un gros client (qui pourtant tait assez solide, mais pas suffisamment pour ce qui s'est pass dans le secteur) et la mise en faillite de ce gros client a fait un joli effet boule de neige.


Je sais que j'avais lu que une des faon de changer le mode de fonctionnement du marchy du travail, c'tait justement de changer l'ordre des remboursements en cas de faillite.

Par exemple : 
 - banque - fournisseur - employs - clients
 - fournisseur - banque - clients - employs

N'auront pas du tout la mme influence pour la sant de l'entreprise.

Dans le premier cas, on favorise le crdit, donc linvestissement en garantissant la mise  la banque (ou partie de celle ci), par contre, les clients s'assoient sur leurs droits, les employs aussi souvent.

Dans le second cas, on empche souvent l'effet boule de neige en garantissant les achats d'une boite, en sacrifiant les employs au passage...

Plus les employs sont vers la fin, plus ils ont de raison d'accepter une enveloppe plus rduite pour partir, plutt que rien en cas de faillite, a a un cot responsabilisant.
Plus la banque est proche des premire position, plus elle accordera du crdit.
Plus le fournisseur est au dbut, plus il pourra accorder de dlai, ristournes, etc... puisque son risque diminue.

bref, c'tait juste un simple texte de loi, mais qui changeait beaucoup de choses.

Aujourdhui, je crois que c'est : 
employs - banques - fournisseurs - clients

Je me trompe ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sur quelle partie veux-tu que je dveloppe ?





> Voir par exemple la libration de F. Cassez ces derniers jours.


Je ne vois pas le rapport avec la libration de F.Cassez et la bienpensance. Voil.

----------


## Invit

> Aujourdhui, je crois que c'est : 
> employs - banques - fournisseurs - clients
> 
> Je me trompe ?


Il y a pas mal de cas particuliers, mais en pratique, c'est gnralement : 

Salaris
Frais de justice
Crances sociales (URSSAF)
Fisc (TVA, impot, etc...)
Crances commerciales (banques et fournisseurs).

Pour les banques, elles sont payes avant quand elles peuvent se "payer sur la bte" (par exemple quand il y a hypothque). Mais en gnral, on paye les salaris, les frais de justice, l'Etat, et on partage ce qui reste (la plupart du temps, rien) entre les autres.

Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse faire voluer le systme en changeant les privilges. On imagine mal ne pas payer les salaris, ou que l'Etat abandonne les charges sociales, et pour la plupart des entreprises ca reprsente entre la moiti et les quatre cinquimes des frais de fonctionnement. 

On pourrait en revanche faire que l'Etat garantisse certains prts, c'est l'ide des banques d'investissement. Bon pour l'instant, elles servent surtout  filer de gros salaires  des copains de l'ENA et  faire passer de grosses commandes  des grosses socits (cf le cloud  la francaise), mais c'est  cela qu'elles devraient servir...

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour moi, on peut justement largement changer le systme.

Par exemple, en mettant les fournisseurs en premier, on vite l'effet boule de neige.
De la mme faon, on peut diviser les droits des salaris en deux, d'un cot les salaires / et autres paiement rcurrents, et de l'autre les indemnits, bien moins prioritaires.
Garantir les emprunt pas l'tat peut tre intressant, mais ca veut dire faire rentrer de la bureaucratie dans un process qui n'en a pas besoin... je pense donc que le mieux est de descendre la priorit du fisc, quitte a mensualiser les paiement si besoin(le manque  gagner serait ainsi moins important). L'tat peut encaisser un mois de charge non payes.


Finalement, tout peut changer, il suffit que certains acceptent de perdre des avantages au profit des autres. Que les salaris choisissent de renforcer leur socits en prenant certaines crances collectivement en charge au travers de l'tat, ou que par exemple ils admettent de passer direct au chmage sans indemnits en cas de faillite.

Surtout que comme tu le dit, a reprsente 80% des charges, donc finalement, si on enlve 20% pour les fournisseurs, on diminue les droits des salaris sans pour autant les supprimer.

Il faudrait faire le calcul pour savoir ce qui couterait le moins cher  la socit dans son ensemble, en comptant le cout des suppression d'emploi par les effets boule de neige.

----------


## Lyche

> Pour moi, on peut justement largement changer le systme.
> 
> Par exemple, en mettant les fournisseurs en premier, on vite l'effet boule de neige.
> De la mme faon, on peut diviser les droits des salaris en deux, d'un cot les salaires / et autres paiement rcurrents, et de l'autre les indemnits, bien moins prioritaires.
> Garantir les emprunt pas l'tat peut tre intressant, mais ca veut dire faire rentrer de la bureaucratie dans un process qui n'en a pas besoin... je pense donc que le mieux est de descendre la priorit du fisc, quitte a mensualiser les paiement si besoin(le manque  gagner serait ainsi moins important). L'tat peut encaisser un mois de charge non payes.
> 
> 
> Finalement, tout peut changer, il suffit que certains acceptent de perdre des avantages au profit des autres. Que les salaris choisissent de renforcer leur socits en prenant certaines crances collectivement en charge au travers de l'tat, ou que par exemple ils admettent de passer direct au chmage sans indemnits en cas de faillite.
> 
> ...


Attends, tu demandes  des gens de faire des efforts, tu sais que tu pourrais dclancher des emeutes avec tes ides anti-sociales qui nous feraient regresser en l'an 1900...

PS : ceci est un message sarcastique.

----------


## GPPro

> Je ne vois pas le rapport avec la libration de F.Cassez et la bienpensance. Voil.


Il vaudrait alors mieux faire un sujet spcifique sinon nous allons nous faire modrer.

Mais rapidement : il y a unanimit pour dire "c'est gnial elle est libre". Dans toute la presse j'ai trouv 1 article remettant clairement en cause son innocence (je m'en tiens au niveau des titres et des chapos, l'affaire ne m'intresse pas  ce point l).

Pour ce qui est du plateau tl en question, quand sa mre a dit que le tribunal a dclar qu'elle tait innocente (ce qui est faux d'aprs ce que j'ai compris, puisque le fondement relve plus du vice de forme / procdure), Denisot a acquiesc, un chroniqueur a fait une tte de 3 pieds de long mais n'a pas os prendre la parole.

Le discours dominant est "c'est gnial elle est libre", si tu veux exposer un avis contraire tu as intrt  tre prt  te dfendre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ha, OK. J'avais pas compris ! 

Je suis d'accord avec toi. Dj, le fait qu'elle soit reu  l'Elyse, a me choque un brin. Aprs tout, elle n'tait pas "otage" mais "dtenu". Alors qu'il y ai eu des erreurs de commises dans son dossier, a semble tre une vidence, mais de l  ce qu'elle soit blanche comme neige... C'est pas aussi vident.

----------


## el_slapper

> Ha, OK. J'avais pas compris ! 
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec toi. Dj, le fait qu'elle soit reu  l'Elyse, a me choque un brin. Aprs tout, elle n'tait pas "otage" mais "dtenu". Alors qu'il y ai eu des erreurs de commises dans son dossier, a semble tre une vidence, mais de l  ce qu'elle soit blanche comme neige... C'est pas aussi vident.


+1

Le message de la cour suprme mexicaine semblait plutt tu style : "il est possible qu'elle soit coupable, mais l'enqute a t tellement sabote par des interts particuliers qu'il sera impossible de le prouver proprement. Donc on arrte les frais".

Parceque bon, son petit ami se financait en faisant des kidnappings, il est donc possible de penser qu'elle tait (au moins) au courant. Si elle tait coupable, d'ailleurs, vu qu'elle ne semble pas tre le cerveau, juste une "petite main", une condamnation  10 ans(dont elle aurait fait 7 ans) serait  peu prs justifies. Si elle est coupable. Ce sont je ne sais strictement rien.

----------


## pmithrandir

pour le HS sur florence C, un article que j'avais trouv bien mieux que la moyenne : 

http://www.rue89.com/2013/01/26/nels...-cassez-239022


PS : Vous tes en train de pourrir mon post  ::):

----------


## ManusDei

> PS : Vous tes en train de pourrir mon post


Bienvenue dans la taver.... ah non, c'est le forum Politique.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> PS : Vous tes en train de pourrir mon post


 ::mouarf::  Attends, on va relancer sur le mariage pour tous...  ::mouarf::

----------


## GPPro

> pour le HS sur florence C, un article que j'avais trouv bien mieux que la moyenne : 
> 
> http://www.rue89.com/2013/01/26/nels...-cassez-239022
> 
> 
> PS : Vous tes en train de pourrir mon post


Il s'agit de l'article exception prcis dans mon post, effectivement.

----------


## Rayek

> Pour moi, on peut justement largement changer le systme.
> 
> Par exemple, en mettant les fournisseurs en premier, on vite l'effet boule de neige.
> De la mme faon, on peut diviser les droits des salaris en deux, d'un cot les salaires / et autres paiement rcurrents, et de l'autre les indemnits, bien moins prioritaires.
> Garantir les emprunt pas l'tat peut tre intressant, mais ca veut dire faire rentrer de la bureaucratie dans un process qui n'en a pas besoin... je pense donc que le mieux est de descendre la priorit du fisc, quitte a mensualiser les paiement si besoin(le manque  gagner serait ainsi moins important). L'tat peut encaisser un mois de charge non payes.
> 
> 
> Finalement, tout peut changer, il suffit que certains acceptent de perdre des avantages au profit des autres. Que les salaris choisissent de renforcer leur socits en prenant certaines crances collectivement en charge au travers de l'tat, ou que par exemple ils admettent de passer direct au chmage sans indemnits en cas de faillite.
> 
> ...


Sauf qu'un fournisseur qui a 1 seul client qui ne paient pas, il s'en sort, un salari qui n'a pas son salaire  la fin du mois (voir plusieurs, si si a arrive), il peut se retrouver  la rue, interdit bancaire avec toute les contraintes que cela implique, etc ...

Tous le monde n'a pas les moyens de mettre de l'argent de cot tous les mois, revenez un peu sur terre, votre situation sociale n'est pas celle de tous le monde.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Il s'agit de l'article exception prcis dans mon post, effectivement.


Il n'y a heureusement pas que Rue89 qui soulve la question du traitement du cas Cassez :

http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/f...te-617075.html

----------


## Invit

> Sauf qu'un fournisseur qui a 1 seul client qui ne paient pas, il s'en sort, un salari qui n'a pas son salaire  la fin du mois (voir plusieurs, si si a arrive), il peut se retrouver  la rue, interdit bancaire avec toute les contraintes que cela implique, etc ...


Pour un salari, on peut parfaitement imaginer un paiement partiel, ou une garantie plafonne.

Aujourd'hui, tout est garanti, les salaires, les congs pays ds, la prime de licenciement, l'anciennet, et les charges sociales (+50% mine de rien). On pourrait imaginer un systme dans lequel le paiement est garanti jusqu' un certain niveau (plafond scu, un truc du genre), porte uniquement sur les salaires, et sans les cotisations sociales. On pourrait mme imaginer que les ASSEDIC prennent partiellement le relais. 

Pour un fournisseur, a dpend compltement des montants en jeu. Une PME travaillant pour une grande entreprise peut avoir des contrats assez importants, et comme on est parfois pays  plus de 4 mois, et en fin de contrat, l'en cours peut tre norme. Et la diffrence avec un retard de paiment, c'est que l'argent est perdu.

A mon avis, le problme n'est pas l. Ce type de rforme est impossible parce que l'ensemble du droit du travail est conu pour protger le salari. Et le droit du travail est conu comme cela parce que c'est la vision de la majorit, et qu'on est en dmocratie. 

Francois

----------


## Bluedeep

> Bienvenue dans la taver.... ah non, c'est le forum Politique.


Ah bon ? c'est pas pareil ?

----------


## Invit

> Ah bon ? c'est pas pareil ?


Pas du tout. Sur le forum politique, il y a des vieux (deux au moins...) dans la taverne, bah, que des morveux.

----------


## BenoitM

> Sauf qu'un fournisseur qui a 1 seul client qui ne paient pas, il s'en sort, un salari qui n'a pas son salaire  la fin du mois (voir plusieurs, si si a arrive), il peut se retrouver  la rue, interdit bancaire avec toute les contraintes que cela implique, etc ...
> 
> Tous le monde n'a pas les moyens de mettre de l'argent de cot tous les mois, revenez un peu sur terre, votre situation sociale n'est pas celle de tous le monde.


Et de toute faon vu les longueur des procdures en cas de faillite , c'est pas parce qu'il est un peu plus sur de rcupr son argent que ca va l'aider.

Il me semble qu'il y a dj pas mal de problme pour les socits pour tre payer  temps. Avant d'imaginer les rares cas o elles ont de l'argent a rcuperer dans une socit tomber en faillite

----------


## pmithrandir

> Sauf qu'un fournisseur qui a 1 seul client qui ne paient pas, il s'en sort, un salari qui n'a pas son salaire  la fin du mois (voir plusieurs, si si a arrive), il peut se retrouver  la rue, interdit bancaire avec toute les contraintes que cela implique, etc ...


Si tu regarde mon post, je prcise que pour moi, on pourrait couper la poire en deux.
D'un cot les salaires, les congs pays, etc... de l'autre, la prime de licenciement, les charges urssaf... 

la prime de licenciement est souhaitable dans certains cas, mais pour moi elle reflte surtout une incapacit de la socit d'assurer la transition entre un travail et une autre source de revenu.(mauvaise gestion du cot de l'tat)

Normalement, on devrait finir de travailler le mercredi, toucher son chque, et commencer  empocher le reste du mois le chmage directement. (sans dlai de 2 ou 3 mois de l'administration, quitte a rduire les contrles, et  sanctionner plus ceux qui truande)

La prime, si le systme est bien fait, les gens peuvent s'en passer quelques mois, voit totalement.

Pour les charges URSSAF, l'tat peut prendre  sa charge ce genre de perte, en trouvant des moyens de les minimiser en rduisant les intervalles de paiement. L'tat qui perd 2 millions d'euros, c'est 0.00001% du budget.
Un fournisseur qui perd la mme chose, c'est la banqueroute souvent. (puis celle de son fournisseur, et ainsi de suite.
Et 2 millions de charges sur 1 ou 2 mois de salaire, a reprsente 3-4 000 employs licencis, pas tous les jours donc. en gnral, le manque  gagner sera de quelques dizaines de milliers d'euros maximum, un rien pour l'tat, beaucoup pour les fournisseurs.

Et on voit que l'effet boule de neige existe, surtout comme l'a soulign fcharton quand les grosse boites fermes. c'est dailleurs toute leur force parce qu'elles font du chantage pour rcuprer des subventions. 
Si on ferme, c'est nos 600 employs sur le carreau, mais aussi les 3000 derrire qui ses retrouve du jour au lendemain sans rien avec un trou de trsorerie.

Dans le cas ou le fournisseur se fait payer, il a quelques mois pour trouver un autre client, voir continue a travailler pour le repreneur ou celui qui fera la mme chose au mme endroit, sans avoir repris le passif.




> Tous le monde n'a pas les moyens de mettre de l'argent de cot tous les mois, revenez un peu sur terre, votre situation sociale n'est pas celle de tous le monde.


Rcemment, il y a eu un tmoignage d'une femme qui avait achet son appartement sur rue89. Elle disait trs justement que mme au smic, avec 2 enfants en rgion parisienne, elle avait toujours mis de cot. Pas beaucoup, mais un peu.

Et elle a raison.

Il y a 2 hypothses de budgets pour un smicard : 
Soit il dpense ses 1000 euros, et au moindre coup dur fait un emprunt  la conso, qui le feront descendre tant bien que mal  920 euros parce que les 80 euros de remboursement, il faudra les payer quoi qu'il arrive.

Soit il met 50 euros de cot tous les mois, et quand il a un coup dur il pioche dans les rserves.(rserves abonds aussi le jour des diffrentes primes que l'on ne dpense pas de suite, mais qu'on garde de cot).

La premire hypothse  court terme donne un meilleur niveau de vie, mais  long terme, elle cout les intrts d'emprunts en plus. Et comme les smicards arrivent  payer les remboursements, cela montre bien qu'ils pouvaient aussi le faire ds le dbut, question de volont le plus souvent.(ou de priorit)

Bref, conomiser de l'argent, c'est une faon d'en gagner, un investissement sur l'avenir.

Et dans une socit ou les gens savent qu'il y a moins de filets de scurit, ils font aussi plus attention.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et de toute faon vu les longueur des procdures en cas de faillite , c'est pas parce qu'il est un peu plus sur de rcupr son argent que ca va l'aider.


Ca peut quand mme servir de garantie  la banque... on accueille pas pareil la personne qui va recevoir 10 000 euros dans 3 mois que celle qui n'aura rien, ca marche aussi pour les boites.

Si la banque sait que l'entreprise sera paye, elle peut lui faire une avance d'autant plus simplement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pas du tout. Sur le forum politique, il y a des vieux (deux au moins...) dans la taverne, bah, que des morveux.


T'as raison gamin.  ::mouarf:: 




> la prime de licenciement est souhaitable dans certains cas, mais pour moi elle reflte surtout une incapacit de la socit d'assurer la transition entre un travail et une autre source de revenu.(mauvaise gestion du cot de l'tat)


Je ne vois pas en quoi l'Etat est responsable. L'Undic est gre par les syndicats, si je me souviens bien.

Pour moi, il est normal que les salaires et les congs pays soient assurs. Par contre la prime de licenciement, c'est un peu abus dans ce cas. Ensuite, que l'Etat se serve en premier me parait malsain. 

Et puis, les banques on s'en fout. De toute faon c'est de leur faute si on est dans la m****  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Je ne vois pas en quoi l'Etat est responsable. L'Undic est gre par les syndicats, si je me souviens bien.


Les syndicats grent, mais le cadre lgal est dfini par l'Etat (comme pour la Scu, d'ailleurs). Et d'ailleurs, quand le systme est dficitaire, c'est l'Etat qui doit jouer sur les taux, ou les prestations (ou ni l'un ni l'autre, si on en croit Najat Vallaud Belkacem ce matin, sur les retraites, suis je le seul  trouver qu'elle nous prend pour des buses?)




> Pour moi, il est normal que les salaires et les congs pays soient assurs.


Je suis assez d'accord sur le principe. L o ca devient gnant, c'est quand la procdure  trane, et que le mois ou deux de salaire en retard devient six, plus trois mois de pravis, plus les indemnits, qui se transformeront en dlai de carence de l'assurance chomage. 

Egalement, le dpot de bilan devrait tre le cas extrme. Actuellement, c'est souvent la seule solution parce que le plan social couterait davantage, ou prendrait trop de temps. 

Je crois qu'en facilitant les plans sociaux, on arriverait  sauver pas mal de PME au lieu de les laisser s'acharner et finalement couler. Il y aurait bien videmment des abus, mais on est aujourd'hui dans l'extrme inverse. 

Mais une fois de plus, il faudrait pour cela que nos bons ministres, dputs et leurs conseillers aient une connaissance de l'entreprise (et surtout des PME) un peu plus srieuse que ce que leur enseignent,  sciences po, des "professionnels" qui n'y ont jamais mis les pieds...

Francois

----------


## Rayek

> Rcemment, il y a eu un tmoignage d'une femme qui avait achet son appartement sur rue89. Elle disait trs justement que mme au smic, avec 2 enfants en rgion parisienne, elle avait toujours mis de cot. Pas beaucoup, mais un peu.
> 
> Et elle a raison.
> 
> Il y a 2 hypothses de budgets pour un smicard : 
> Soit il dpense ses 1000 euros, et au moindre coup dur fait un emprunt  la conso, qui le feront descendre tant bien que mal  920 euros parce que les 80 euros de remboursement, il faudra les payer quoi qu'il arrive.
> 
> Soit il met 50 euros de cot tous les mois, et quand il a un coup dur il pioche dans les rserves.(rserves abonds aussi le jour des diffrentes primes que l'on ne dpense pas de suite, mais qu'on garde de cot).
> 
> ...


C'est bien, elle a pu, pour ma part, quand j'ai t au chmage, que je devais grer 1 loyer + 1 crdit c'tait impossible de mettre de cot (j'ai mme faillit perdre mon appartement  cette poque)

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je ne vois pas en quoi l'Etat est responsable. L'Undic est gre par les syndicats, si je me souviens bien.


Les assedic, ou pole emploi, ca reste des salaris de l'tat, et les dlai administratifs, entre autre a cause des multiples vrifications, c'est souvent ce qui met le plus dans la merde les gens.

Alors oui, l'tat donne le tout en une fois 3 mois plus tard, mais que ca soit pour le RSA, le chmage, les APL, j'en ai vu plus d'un manger peu en ces temps de disette... juste parce que les dlai administratif taient honteusement long.

Et ca c'est pas une chose difficile a changer quand mme.

Par ailleur, le retard tant pris, au moins autant pour de la paperasse que pour prvenir les abus, on pourrait aussi utiliser le systme canadien / anglo-saxon face aux abus.

Tu truandes, tu payes, 10 ou 15 fois ce que tu as pris, et tu pourra crever dans le caniveau, on ne t'aidera pas et on prendra ce qui est du  la communaut.
Par exemple, une amende de mtro a paris, c'est 50-70 euros. A Toronto, c'est 500 dollars. Un stationnement illgal, c'est 35 ou 45 dollar, si ce n'est pas plus.
Et bien, croyez le ou pas, les gens marchent droit. Ce qui allge d'autant les dmarches de vrifications, et raccourcis les dlais.

----------


## Lyche

> Les assedic, ou pole emploi, ca reste des salaris de l'tat, et les dlai administratifs, entre autre a cause des multiples vrifications, c'est souvent ce qui met le plus dans la merde les gens.
> 
> Alors oui, l'tat donne le tout en une fois 3 mois plus tard, mais que ca soit pour le RSA, le chmage, les APL, j'en ai vu plus d'un manger peu en ces temps de disette... juste parce que les dlai administratif taient honteusement long.
> 
> Et ca c'est pas une chose difficile a changer quand mme.
> 
> Par ailleur, le retard tant pris, au moins autant pour de la paperasse que pour prvenir les abus, on pourrait aussi utiliser le systme canadien / anglo-saxon face aux abus.
> 
> Tu truandes, tu payes, 10 ou 15 fois ce que tu as pris, et tu pourra crever dans le caniveau, on ne t'aidera pas et on prendra ce qui est du  la communaut.
> ...



Mais si tu mets en place de telles amendes en france, on crie  l'tat policier.. alors que les amendes c'est quand mme dans le but d'tre dissuasif non? En France a sert  rempli les fonds de tiroir des flics et des politicards vreux..
4 d'amende si tu traverses en dehors d'un passage pour piton devant un flic, c'est pas une blague des trucs pareil et a offre de grosses marges de corruption...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Le cadre, ou plutt les cadres, des droits undics sont certes entrins par l'Etat (c'est normal, c'est le lgislatif), mais sont fixs par les syndicats (patronaux et salaris). Et les dlais, les carences et autres co***ries sont dcids par les syndicats, tout comme les montants des indemnits. L'Etat au final intervient peu. 

Pour ce qui est des amendes (mais on dvie une fois encore), je pense qu'elles devraient en effet tre plus dissuasives, mais surtout, elles doivent tre indexes sur les revenus. Car 200 d'amende pour un smicard...  ::aie::  Pour un millionnaire...

----------


## pmithrandir

Autant pour la carence je suis d'accord avec toi, autant pour les dlais ca m'tonne tout de mme. Vu que au final, mme si on retrouve un emploi on devra verser les sous  ces gens, ca me semble plus simple de le faire au plus vite.
Je ne vois pas comment des syndicats pourraient dcider de dlai usuel...  la rigueur de dlai maximum je comprendrais plus.


Pour les amendes, je vois 2 cas : 
 - les amendes pour dlits importants, en gros tout ce qui coute plus de 135  maintenant(mme en payant vite) devrait tre en fonction du revenu. Cela permettrait entre autre de gonfler le montant de celles ci. On pourrait dailleur imaginer de les payer sur sa dclaration dimpt annuel. (en donnant le nombre de contravention de type A, B, C, D, etc... qu'on a eu dans l'anne)
C'est  dire que l'on ferait toute la procdure pour la contestation par exemple, mais que la somme ne serait paye qu'a la dclaration suivante. En plus, on verrai d'un coup le cout total de l'incivisme sur l'anne.
 - les amendes de civisme, souvent celles qui sanctionne plus une incapacit a respecter les rgles, mais sans mise en dangers d'autruit. Typiquement, ne pas payer le bus, se garer sans payer, etc... Ces amendes devraient tre dissuasives. On pourrait les intgrer au systme prcdent, mais je pense que le mieux reste de demander un paiement de 4 ou 500 euros d'un seul coup. Oui, ca fait plus pour un smicard que pour un millionnaire, mais je pense que le cout d'une collecte proportionnelle serait plus lev que le gain apport par la collecte diffrencie. Et comme il y a bien plus de gens entre 1000 et 2000 euros de salaire mensuel qu'entre 6 et 10 000, on touche 70% de la population durement, et 90% dans des proportions suffisante pour faire rflchir.

Ce qui nempche pas par exemple de mettre des systmes en place plus accessible pour les enfants par exemple, avec des amendes minores pour qu'elles soient payables, et que l'on ne sanctionne pas trop les parents pour un comportement malgr tout non responsable. (un gamin qui a oubli de prendre son ticket de bus avant de partir et qui ne peut plus revenir de l'cole, ca fait tache...)

----------


## Invit

L'actualit rattrape ce fil...

http://www.leparisien.fr/economie/em...13-2522183.php

Personne ne conteste la ncessit du plan social, mais comme les salaires sont garantis, les syndicats ont intrt  faire durer le processus, tout comme l'Etat, d'ailleurs. Et tout cela aggrave ainsi les difficults qui ont men au plan de licenciement.

C'est un peu comme cela qu'on a tu, depuis une trentaine d'annes, une grande partie de l'industrie, au nom de la lutte syndicale. C'est aussi pour cela que les PME embauchent le moins possible et que les grands groupes dlocalisent. Le salari franais, c'est un risque.

C'est un peu bte, quand mme, non?

Francois

----------


## Lyche

> L'actualit rattrape ce fil...
> 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/economie/em...13-2522183.php
> 
> Personne ne conteste la ncessit du plan social, mais comme les salaires sont garantis, les syndicats ont intrt  faire durer le processus, tout comme l'Etat, d'ailleurs. Et tout cela aggrave ainsi les difficults qui ont men au plan de licenciement.
> 
> C'est un peu comme cela qu'on a tu, depuis une trentaine d'annes, une grande partie de l'industrie, au nom de la lutte syndicale. C'est aussi pour cela que les PME embauchent le moins possible et que les grands groupes dlocalisent. Le salari franais, c'est un risque.
> 
> C'est un peu bte, quand mme, non?
> ...


Et dire que les syndicats en France ne sont mme pas reprsentatifs... Qu'est-ce qu'il se passerait si on avait 90% de taux de syndicalisation dans le pays.. j'imagine les catastrophes conomiques !

----------


## Bluedeep

> Et dire que les syndicats en France ne sont mme pas reprsentatifs... Qu'est-ce qu'il se passerait si on avait 90% de taux de syndicalisation dans le pays.. j'imagine les catastrophes conomiques !


Je pense que ton analyse est totalement fausse sur ce point : le problme me semble au contraire li au fait que les syndicats ne reprsentent qu'une petite minorit de salaris, dj naturellement assez protgs; donc les lus syndicaux sont issus de cette minorit et en appliquent les reflexes, qui, malheureusement, retombent sur l'ensemble des salaris.

Une fois encore, en Allemagne les syndicat sont trs reprsentatifs et sont trs modrs. Il est assez facile d'y voir une relation de cause  effet.

Bon, le problme est bien sur plus complexe et li autant  des raisons culturelles qu'historiques et rclamerait un dbat  lui tout seul.

----------


## Lyche

> Je pense que ton analyse est totalement fausse sur ce point : le problme me semble au contraire li au fait que les syndicats ne reprsentent qu'une petite minorit de salaris, dj naturellement assez protgs; donc les lus syndicaux sont issus de cette minorit et en appliquent les reflexes, qui, malheureusement, retombent sur l'ensemble des salaris.
> 
> Une fois encore, en Allemagne les syndicat sont trs reprsentatifs et sont trs modrs. Il est assez facile d'y voir une relation de cause  effet.
> 
> Bon, le problme est bien sur plus complexe et li autant  des raisons culturelles qu'historiques et rclamerait un dbat  lui tout seul.


Oui, mon prof d'co me disait la mme chose. Et je suis pas certain que l'effet soit le mme dans un pays comme la France.
Pourquoi? simplement parce que je ne crois pas le Franais de base avec un "minimum de pouvoir dcisionnel" tre capable d'un altruisme suffisament clairer pour demander des choses qui arrange les 2 parties. Autant l'entreprise que ses syndiqus.
Je crois qu'on est dans un pays ou si on peut entuber son voisin, on le fait avec algresse.

----------


## pmithrandir

A savoir galement, la plupart du temps, il est assez complexe de voter pour les dlgus syndicaux.

Mon vcu, c'tait que quand j'ai voulu le faire, je n'tait pas employ depuis assez longtemps pour tre enregistr, comme toutes les personnes mobiles donc.
Il fallait en outre aller voter dans un bureau loin de mon travail, pourtant au cur d'une zone de plusieurs milliers de salaris.

Le tout, sans avoir reu la moindre information.

Ca n'encourage pas.

Mais je suis d'accord pour dire que plus les syndicats sont reprsentatifs, plus ils sont modrs. Pour sduire beaucoup de salaris, ils doivent ratisser large, donc mettre de l'eau dans leur vin. 
Au contraire, la situation actuelle fait que seuls les extrmistes auront le reflexe d'aller voter, et donc ils font campagne pour eux.

----------


## r0d

> Oui, mon prof d'co me disait la mme chose. Et je suis pas certain que l'effet soit le mme dans un pays comme la France.
> Pourquoi? simplement parce que je ne crois pas le Franais de base avec un "minimum de pouvoir dcisionnel" tre capable d'un altruisme suffisament clairer pour demander des choses qui arrange les 2 parties. Autant l'entreprise que ses syndiqus.
> Je crois qu'on est dans un pays ou si on peut entuber son voisin, on le fait avec algresse.


Tu devrais voyager, vraiment. Mais quand je dis voyager, je veux dire aller travailler et vivre plusieurs annes dans un autre pays, je te promet que ton jugement changerait radicalement, et a te ferais le plus grand bien parce que l je te sens un peu tendu. En plus, si la France est si atroce que ce que tu racontes  longueur de messages, je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu y es encore.

----------


## Lyche

> Tu devrais voyager, vraiment. Mais quand je dis voyager, je veux dire aller travailler et vivre plusieurs annes dans un autre pays, je te promet que ton jugement changerait radicalement, et a te ferais le plus grand bien parce que l je te sens un peu tendu. En plus, si la France est si atroce que ce que tu racontes  longueur de messages, je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu y es encore.


Vous me faites rire ceux qui partent  l'tranger. T'es comme ma soeur, coup de ce qu'on vit dans ce pays et tu viens donner des leons. Et justement, je pars fin mars c'est pas pour y revenir 2jours plus tard. C'est pas parce que je dis pas que je pars que je ne le fais pas.
Et a fait des annes que je ne supporte plus la France et ces foutus Franais incapables et incomptents c'est pas aujourd'hui que mon jugement va changer parce qu'un type que je ne connais mme pas viens me donner des leon de moral  2 balles dont j'ai rien  faire.
PS : oui je suis tendu, j'arrte la clope  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> Vous me faites rire ceux qui partent  l'tranger. T'es comme ma soeur, coup de ce qu'on vit dans ce pays et tu viens donner des leons. Et justement, je pars fin mars c'est pas pour y revenir 2jours plus tard. C'est pas parce que je dis pas que je pars que je ne le fais pas.
> Et a fait des annes que je ne supporte plus la France et ces foutus Franais incapables et incomptents c'est pas aujourd'hui que mon jugement va changer parce qu'un type que je ne connais mme pas viens me donner des leon de moral  2 balles dont j'ai rien  faire.
> PS : oui je suis tendu, j'arrte la clope


Ce n'est pas de la morale, c'est juste du bon sens.
Tes messages sont inutiles, mais surtout ils sont nuisibles. Tu te sert de ce forum pour te dfouler, et les lecteurs (dont moi) rcuprent cette violence. C'est extrmement dsagrable. C'est pourquoi je vais t'ajouter dans ma liste d'ignors. Bonne continuation.

----------


## Invit

> En plus, si la France est si atroce que ce que tu racontes  longueur de messages, je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu y es encore.


Il n'est quand mme pas illgitime de critiquer le systme parce que, justement, on y vit, et qu'on voudrait rester au pays. Sinon, on tombe un peu dans le "tu l'aimes ou tu la quittes", qui choque tellement quand on l'adresse  telle ou telle minorit visible (dni d'galit, rupture du vivre ensemble, nausabond, pires poques...), mais qui paraitrait acceptable pour des opposants politiques.

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

On en revient d'ailleur souvent au paradoxe, ou tiraillement de la personne expatrie.

On refait sa vie, sans avenir possible souvent dans un autre pays. Mais quand on voit la France, et ses habitants, de l'extrieur, ca ne donne pas souvent envie de rentrer.

Et je ne parle mme pas de niveau de vie ou des gens qui ont des contrats spcifiques, mais juste des gens comme moi en contrat local qui sont parti pour la dcouverte et non pour l'argent.

Au final, le pays semble compltement coinc dans ses rgles, incapable de progresser sur des choses autres que les problmatiques socitales(et encore, on voit que ca coince avec le mariage pour tous) et surtout arque bout sur des idologies d'un autre age, qui choue depuis des annes, mais que l'on continue malgr tout.
Je veux parler de cette scurit omniprsente et couteuse que l'on ne peux pas retirer parce que les franais sont des assists pour al majorit d'entre eux, habitu a recevoir de l'aide de part et d'autre et incapable de se prendre en main ou d'assumer leurs dpenses mme courantes(l'exemple du logement est assez parlant).

Si on ajoute  a une volont de prner une galit stricte et non une galit des chances, et on obtient un diffrentiel de salaire entre celui qui bosse  l'usine et celui qui a un bac +5 de quelques centaines d'euros. Dans les autres pays, on gagne 3 ou 4 fois plus(voir 10 ou 15) en faisant des tudes qu'un smicard. ca incite a se bouger les fesses pour tudier, se reconvertir et progresser.

----------


## Lyche

> Il n'est quand mme pas illgitime de critiquer le systme parce que, justement, on y vit, et qu'on voudrait rester au pays. Sinon, on tombe un peu dans le "tu l'aimes ou tu la quittes", qui choque tellement quand on l'adresse  telle ou telle minorit visible (dni d'galit, rupture du vivre ensemble, nausabond, pires poques...), mais qui paraitrait acceptable pour des opposants politiques.
> 
> Francois


Je crois surtout que la france possde encore un rayonnement injustifi sur la qualit de ses prestations. Beaucoup de gens voient la France comme un eldorado du sociale. Le soucis  l'heure actuel c'est que ce sociale  outrance est en train de nous bouffer de l'intrieur.
Entre ceux qui sont incapable de faire des consessions et qui veulent du sociale  tout vas et ceux, qui comme moi, ne comprennent pas que ce systme soit encore actif alors qu'il n'est clairement plus adapt.

Le principe de "on l'aime ou on la quitte" n'est pas  dire. Surtout pas de la part d'un prsident ou d'une personne reprsentant l'autorit publique c'est pour c'est mal pass.

Des gens sont frustrs de ce systme ingale et qui tous les jours plongent la France un peu plus dans une misre gnralis. En tirant vers le bas les gens qui sont  la limite et en rhaussant  peine ceux qui en ont besoin tout en pargnant les plus riches et en n'empchant en rien le fait qu'on peut du jour au lendemain se retrouver  la rue.

Si certains s'en contentent, personnellement a me fait mal de voir mon pays mourir petit  petit pour permettre  certains de conserver leur petits privilges pendant que ceux qui devraient faire quelque chose s'en contrentfoutent et vivent grassement sur les ruines d'un systme dsuet et dpass depuis 20ans maintenant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il n'est quand mme pas illgitime de critiquer le systme parce que, justement, on y vit, et qu'on voudrait rester au pays. Sinon, on tombe un peu dans le "tu l'aimes ou tu la quittes", qui choque tellement quand on l'adresse  telle ou telle minorit visible (dni d'galit, rupture du vivre ensemble, nausabond, pires poques...), mais qui paraitrait acceptable pour des opposants politiques.
> 
> Francois


Je suis d'accord avec toi, on peut trs bien critiquer ce qui est critiquable (et y a de quoi faire), tout en restant correct. 




> Et a fait des annes que je ne supporte plus la France et ces foutus Franais incapables et incomptents


Dj, il oublie que "ces foutus franais incapables et incomptents" lui ont donn naissance, lui ont fourni son ducation, ses premiers boulots, et que lui mme tant un franais, il est donc incapable et incomptent.

La gnralisation n'est pas une bonne chose. (J'ai hlas des fois tendance  le faire galement  ::oops:: ). En plus, dire que les franais sont incapables et incomptents me semble faux. Rleurs, srement. Frileux face aux changements, certainement. Protectionnistes, srement. Mais est-ce mieux ailleurs ? Qui ne dfend pas ses intrts, ses avantages, ses privilges ? 

Ce ne sont pas les franais dans leur ensemble que je critiquerais, mais plutt nos hommes politiques qui manquent cruellement de courage, et qui ne pensent qu' une chose... leur r-lection.  ::aie::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ce ne sont pas les franais dans leur ensemble que je critiquerais, mais plutt nos hommes politiques qui manquent cruellement de courage, et qui ne pensent qu' une chose... leur r-lection.


C'est un dbat rcurrent et il est assez facile de rtorquer  cela qu'en dmocratie  on a les hommes politiques qu'on mrite.

----------


## Lyche

> Dj, il oublie que "ces foutus franais incapables et incomptents" lui ont donn naissance, lui ont fourni son ducation, ses premiers boulots, et que lui mme tant un franais, il est donc incapable et incomptent.


Je ne parlerais pas de mes parents, trop de choses  dire et on est pas ici en thrapie.

Bizarrement je n'ai jamais t intgr au systme scolaire, j'tais "un enfant  problme" on a dtect ces cas  la fin de ma scolarit.. bien trop tard pour moi. Bizarrement j'ai toujours considr que mes profs taient dans une sorte de bulle d'auto-suffisance. Qui fait que les lves subissent un systme qui n'est bon que pour les brimer les empcher de s'exprimer et en faire de bons gros moutons qui ne rflchissent plus vraiment par eux mme  la sortie de leur cursus scolaire.
Et bizarrement a se voit tous les jours avec ces dizaines de milliers de bons petits franais qui se laissent bercer par la vague du socialisme qui leur laisse mirroiter une vie malgr leur incapacit flagrante  se prendre en main,  grer leur propres conomies et qui les laisse pantois lorsqu'ils n'ont plus leur repres que sont les assedic et autres systme de subventions de l'Etat.

Non, ma scolarit n'est pas ce qui a fait de moi une personne capable de faire son boulot et mme de faire plus que ce qu'on me demande.




> La gnralisation n'est pas une bonne chose. (J'ai hlas des fois tendance  le faire galement ). En plus, dire que les franais sont incapables et incomptents me semble faux. Rleurs, srement. Frileux face aux changements, certainement. Protectionnistes, srement. Mais est-ce mieux ailleurs ? Qui ne dfend pas ses intrts, ses avantages, ses privilges ?


C'est pas faux, j'ai aussi tendance  gnraliser, mais je le vois tous les jours  mon boulot, on conserve en l'tat des gens qui nous ralentissent. Simplement parce qu'ils ont des petites affinit avec des gens de "pouvoir" qui sont arrivs la  force d'acharnement et sans rellement montrer la moindre comptence.
8ans que je travail, 8ans que je vois la mme chose dans toutes les entreprises que j'ai vu et je suis pass de l'entreprise de 3salaris  l'entreprise de 160 000 en passant par les PME. C'est partout pareil, la majorit des personnes qui travaillent le font sans conviction, n'ont aucune crativit et n'ont aucune capacit  faire plus que ce qu'on leur demande. Pauvre monde dans lequel on vit..



> Ce ne sont pas les franais dans leur ensemble que je critiquerais, mais plutt nos hommes politiques qui manquent cruellement de courage, et qui ne pensent qu' une chose... leur r-lection.


Oui,  leur r-lection et  leur porte-monnaie je dirais. Quand tu regarde bien on a lu un gouvernement de "socialiste" (notre prsident  quand mme divorc et cr une SCI avec son ex-femme pour viter de payer l'ISF) qui pour nous prouver sa bonne foi a supprim les postes de secrtaires d'Etat et autres fonctions post ministrielles qui coutent moins cher pour avoir un gouvernement largie et compos uniquement de ministres mieux rmunrs et qui coute encore plus cher  l'tat dans une situation ou on nous demande  nous de faire des efforts.


J'admet que je suis pas toujours diplmate, pas toujours agrable  lire parce que je suis quelqu'un de sanguin, vif et que j'aime mon pays. Et a me tue de voir des personnes intelligentes comme ceux qui sont sur ce forum se bercer dans l'illusion du socialime franais. Des personnes qui restent aveuglent  l'incroyable immobilisme de ce pays qui il y a 30ans tait  la pointe de l'innovation en terme de prise en charge sociale
 Maintenant on vit sur un systme qui n'a pas volu et qui petit  petit nous ronge de l'intrieur. Tant par les discordes qu'il cre au sein mme de la pupulation que par la gangrne qu'il reprsente au sein de l'conomie en nous fragilisant chaque jour un peu plus dans la capacit de nos entreprises  fournir des prestations capable de rivaliser avec les autres.

----------


## r0d

> Il n'est quand mme pas illgitime de critiquer le systme parce que, justement, on y vit, et qu'on voudrait rester au pays. Sinon, on tombe un peu dans le "tu l'aimes ou tu la quittes", qui choque tellement quand on l'adresse  telle ou telle minorit visible (dni d'galit, rupture du vivre ensemble, nausabond, pires poques...), mais qui paraitrait acceptable pour des opposants politiques.
> 
> Francois


Il faut comparer ce qui est comparable, Franois. Entre quelqu'un qui travaille dans les NTIC, qui pourrait donc trouver du travail n'importe o sur la plante, et un gars qui n'est jamais sorti de sa banlieue et qui n'a mme pas de quoi se payer un billet de train pour aller  un entretien d'embauche  l'tranger, je ne pense pas que l'on puisse comparer.

Aprs personnellement, le "tu l'aimes ou tu la quittes" (j'ai d faire moi-mme ce choix), je trouve a plutt raisonnable,  une condition indispensable: c'est de pouvoir le faire. Et c'est plutt a que nous critiquons dans ce type de petite phrases d'hommes politiques (et pas seulement de droite), c'est qu'il n'y a pas assez de place, dans une petite phrase, pour y mettre la ralit. Souvent aussi le filtre des mdias n'y est pas pour rien. 

Mais a rejoint un principe que j'estime trs important: celui de l'tat contre le fait. Par exemple, nous sommes tous gaux devant la loi, a c'est l'tat. Mais si on doit payer une amande de 100, ces 100 n'auront pas du tout la mme consquence pour un chmeur que pour un top manager. Dans les faits, nous ne sommes pas gaux devant la loi.

Enfin, je suis tout mme d'accord avec toi que bien souvent, un parti fait feu de tout bois pour taper sur ses concurrents, et que la polmique sur la phrase "tu l'aimes ou tu la quitte" n'en valait pas la peine. Comme bien d'autres.

----------


## Invit

> On refait sa vie, sans avenir possible souvent dans un autre pays. Mais quand on voit la France, et ses habitants, de l'extrieur, ca ne donne pas souvent envie de rentrer.


Tu te vois vieillir en Roumanie? Y avoir des gosses, les y lever, faire du roumain *leur* langue (voire ta langue sociale)? Je dis cela parce que c'est toute la diffrence entre l'expatriation (souvent temporaire), et l'migration (toujours dfinitive).

J'observe qu'en gnral, les franais de l'tranger se voient assez bien comme 'expats au long cours', mais pas trop comme 'migrants'. Je constate aussi que la tentation est grande de recycler en "geste politique" (voire, preuve de courage), ce qui n'a gure t au dpart qu'une opportunit financire ou professionnelle. 

J'ai vcu  l'tranger (en Chine) il y a longtemps, et j'ai un souvenir amus de ces tranger "chinois d'adoption", qui aprs 10 ans, savaient tout juste commander un bol de nouilles au troisime essai, connaissaient du pays ce qu'ils avaient vu en faisant les touristes, ou lu dans des livres traduits, rentraient en France ds qu'ils avaient un pb de sant, et, bien videmment y conservaient leur compte en banque, leurs conomies et leurs menus avantages. Pour connaitre quelques "expatris" actuels (en asie et en afrique), je n'ai pas l'impression que cela ait beaucoup chang. 


Maintenant, pour revenir  la France, personnellement, je ne vivrais pas ailleurs. J'y suis n, j'y ai mes repres et mes racines. J'y vis probablement moins bien que si je m'tais expatri, mais l'argent n'est pas ma motivation premire. Et c'est *parce que* j'ai la ferme intention de vieillir ici que je suis critique du systme et de ses dfauts. 

Et puis, il y a quand mme une certaine gloire  essayer d'amliorer la socit dans laquelle on vit, plutt que de la critiquer de loin...

Francois

----------


## david06600

Je rejoins r0d sur le fait que partir plusieurs annes en immersion totale dans un autre pays est bnfique, dans le sens ou cela permet de voir ce qu'il y a de positif en France et pas que le ngatif.  Ainsi les critiques deviennent plus constructives, et au lieu de vouloir tout dtruire, on va plutt chercher  voluer.  Dans voluer il y a une notion de continuit, donc de pass, de prsent et de futur.  La plupart des mesures politiques qui ont t prises ces dernires annes l'ont t dans le but de dtruire la France et par des personnes ayant  peu prs la mme haine pour la France et son peuple que Lyche  actuellement.
+1  Jon Shannow sur la gnralisation, et c'est ce que je reproche  beaucoup de forumeurs ici prsent, mais aussi aux politiques et de faon gnrale aux franais  ::D:  (sauf nationalistes biensur, bouuuuh! le gros mot), les critiques et les solutions proposes sont en gnrale destructrices, c'est  dire tout dtruire pour refaire quelque chose d'autre sans tenir compte des notions identitaires, culturelles, historiques et autres.

----------


## Invit

> Dj, il oublie que "ces foutus franais incapables et incomptents" lui ont donn naissance, lui ont fourni son ducation, ses premiers boulots, et que lui mme tant un franais, il est donc incapable et incomptent.


Profondment d'accord avec a. En mme temps, quand une partie de la classe politique, aprs avoir pendant des dcennies vomi le patriotisme (nausabond, pires heures etc...), nous avoir expliqu que l'histoire nationale, c'tait moche, oppressif, etc... et qu'on tait citoyens du monde, vivre ensemble tout a, nous reviennent en nous disant que "le patriotisme, c'est payer ses impots" et en nous resservant la vieille rengaine de la finance apatride, on comprend que les repres se perdent...





> Ce ne sont pas les franais dans leur ensemble que je critiquerais, mais plutt nos hommes politiques qui manquent cruellement de courage, et qui ne pensent qu' une chose... leur r-lection.


C'est caractristique de tous les hommes politiques,  peu prs partout dans le monde. Je crois qu'on a laiss s'installer un tat d'esprit dans toute la socit (donc parmi les franais dans leur ensemble) qui mne aux rsultats qu'on observe aujourd'hui. 

Ce qui me frappe le plus avec les politiques, c'est  quel point ils nous ressemblent. On veut des dirigeants "normaux", on les a... (et je ne parle pas que de notre prsident actuel, Hollande est une caricature de notable de province, paresseux et pusillanime, comme sarko tait, avant lui, une caricature de parvenu, gocentrique et hyperactif)

Alors? heureux?

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Tu te vois vieillir en Roumanie? Y avoir des gosses, les y lever, faire du roumain *leur* langue (voire ta langue sociale)? Je dis cela parce que c'est toute la diffrence entre l'expatriation (souvent temporaire), et l'migration (toujours dfinitive).
> 
> J'observe qu'en gnral, les franais de l'tranger se voient assez bien comme 'expats au long cours', mais pas trop comme 'migrants'. Je constate aussi que la tentation est grande de recycler en "geste politique" (voire, preuve de courage), ce qui n'a gure t au dpart qu'une opportunit financire ou professionnelle. 
> 
> J'ai vcu  l'tranger (en Chine) il y a longtemps, et j'ai un souvenir amus de ces tranger "chinois d'adoption", qui aprs 10 ans, savaient tout juste commander un bol de nouilles au troisime essai, connaissaient du pays ce qu'ils avaient vu en faisant les touristes, ou lu dans des livres traduits, rentraient en France ds qu'ils avaient un pb de sant, et, bien videmment y conservaient leur compte en banque, leurs conomies et leurs menus avantages. Pour connaitre quelques "expatris" actuels (en asie et en afrique), je n'ai pas l'impression que cela ait beaucoup chang. 
> 
> 
> Maintenant, pour revenir  la France, personnellement, je ne vivrais pas ailleurs. J'y suis n, j'y ai mes repres et mes racines. J'y vis probablement moins bien que si je m'tais expatri, mais l'argent n'est pas ma motivation premire. Et c'est *parce que* j'ai la ferme intention de vieillir ici que je suis critique du systme et de ses dfauts. 
> 
> ...


Pas mieux. Pour avoir t expatri, avoir de la famille expatrie, ainsi que des amis, je confirme tout ce que tu dis l. En gnral les gens commencent  changer d'avis avec l'arrive des enfants.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Maintenant, pour revenir  la France, personnellement, je ne vivrais pas ailleurs. J'y suis n, j'y ai mes repres et mes racines. J'y vis probablement moins bien que si je m'tais expatri, mais l'argent n'est pas ma motivation premire. Et c'est *parce que* j'ai la ferme intention de vieillir ici que je suis critique du systme et de ses dfauts. (.../...)


De mmoire, la communaut immigre la plus mal intgre au Quebec est la communaut...franaise. Avec la Thailande, on doit tre un des pays pays parmi les plus durs  quitter.

Je suis mari  une Polonaise. Qui pour le coup, a migr pour suivre son mari. Aprs avoir bourlingu, elle en est arrive  la conclusion qu'elle ne pourrait vivre que dans un pays europen(trop de diffrences culturelles ailleurs), pas trop chaud, et ou on mange bien - ce qui ne laisse que la France et la Pologne. Avec son aide, je pourrais sans doute m'adapter  la Pologne, mais je ne me vois pas recommencer une vie complte ailleurs( part l'Allemagne que je connais bien).

Quand on essaye de construire une famille, quand on a des enfants, a me parait difficille de se dire "2 ans  Hong Kong, 4  Redmond, 3  Sao Paulo, et 2  Oslo". Je ne me posais pas ce genre de questions avant(j'ai mme postul pour bosser  Hong Kong). Mais, maintenant que ma fille a 5 ans, c'est clairement un critre. elle grandit en France, elle est bilingue Polonais-Franais, on ne va pas la plomber avec encore une nouvelle langue et une nouvelle culture, et surtout un nouvel endroit. Elle commence  arriver  se faire des ami(e)s, a n'est pas le moment de la dstabiliser. Donc je reste en ile-de-france, malgr tout le mal que je pense de ce cloaque invivable.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et bizarrement a se voit tous les jours avec ces dizaines de milliers de bons petits franais qui se laissent bercer par la vague du socialisme qui leur laisse mirroiter une vie malgr leur incapacit flagrante  se prendre en main,  grer leur propres conomies et qui les laisse pantois lorsqu'ils n'ont plus leur repres que sont les assedic et autres systme de subventions de l'Etat.


Dj, pour le socialisme, je te dirais simplement qu'en regardant les 30 dernires annes, la droite  t au pouvoir  peu prs autant que la gauche, et avant cela , ce ne fut que la droite depuis la seconde guerre. Donc, l'tat de fait actuel n'est pas forcment du au socialisme.




> ...  l'incroyable immobilisme de ce pays qui il y a 30ans tait  la pointe de l'innovation en terme de prise en charge sociale
>  Maintenant on vit sur un systme qui n'a pas volu et qui petit  petit nous ronge de l'intrieur. Tant par les discordes qu'il cre au sein mme de la pupulation que par la gangrne qu'il reprsente au sein de l'conomie en nous fragilisant chaque jour un peu plus dans la capacit de nos entreprises  fournir des prestations capable de rivaliser avec les autres.


Pour l'immobilisme, je suis d'accord, c'est une gangrne. Mais je ne pense pas que le problme vienne de la majorit des franais, mais plutt de la majorit visible. J'entends par l, les syndicats, les fonctionnaires et assimils. Les premiers car ils cherchent par tous les moyens  prouver qu'ils existent pour ne pas perdre le gteau qu'ils se partagent gentiment sur le dos des salaris qu'ils "dfendent", et les seconds parce qu'ils ont beaucoup plus  perdre qu' gagner si on appliquait les rformes ncessaires  ce pays. Et comme les premiers s'appuient essentiellement sur les seconds (qui forme sa base), on voit dans quelle m***e on est !

----------


## ManusDei

> Je suis mari  une Polonaise. [...] Aprs avoir bourlingu, elle en est arrive  la conclusion qu'elle ne pourrait vivre que dans un pays europen [...] ou on mange bien - ce qui ne laisse que la France et la Pologne.


Ca a l'air sympa la cuisine polonaise d'ailleurs (aprs une rapide recherche internet, y a pas que du Bortsch ou quivalent).

A tout hasard, personne ne connaitrait un resto Polonais  Toulouse (je sais, hors sujet, mais sur un malentendu a peut passer) ?

----------


## Lyche

> Dj, pour le socialisme, je te dirais simplement qu'en regardant les 30 dernires annes, la droite  t au pouvoir  peu prs autant que la gauche, et avant cela , ce ne fut que la droite depuis la seconde guerre. Donc, l'tat de fait actuel n'est pas forcment du au socialisme.


Ha j'ai pas dit que la droite tait innocente, mais bon, le jour ou on aura un gouvernement (et j'entends par l, un prsident !) qui a les burnes d'aller jusqu'au bout des choses... On sera mort  ::aie:: 




> Pour l'immobilisme, je suis d'accord, c'est une gangrne. Mais je ne pense pas que le problme vienne de la majorit des franais, mais plutt de la majorit visible. J'entends par l, les syndicats, les fonctionnaires et assimils. Les premiers car ils cherchent par tous les moyens  prouver qu'ils existent pour ne pas perdre le gteau qu'ils se partagent gentiment sur le dos des salaris qu'ils "dfendent", et les seconds parce qu'ils ont beaucoup plus  perdre qu' gagner si on appliquait les rformes ncessaires  ce pays. Et comme les premiers s'appuient essentiellement sur les seconds (qui forme sa base), on voit dans quelle m***e on est !


On en revient  ce qui est au dessus, l'immobilisme est aussi en grande partie du  des gens qui se basent sur un besoin d'tre r-lu et donc n'agissent pas beaucoup afin de conserver une base lctorale "sure". C'est un avis personnel, mais j'ai le sentiment que tant que les politiques ne feront pas montre d'exemple sur le fait qu'il faut se bouger, le reste n'avancera pas plus par crainte de tout perdre.
Sauf que... les politiques sont plus encleins  conserver leurs droits, le salaires et leurs avantages plus qu'outrageants et donc ne froissent pas une majorit de gens qui votent pour eux parce qu'ils conservent leur petits privilges...
Un bon gros cercle vicieux comme on les aime et qui semble immuable jusqu' ce qu'on se bouge ou jusqu' ce qu'il soit trop tard et que la France se retrouve aux cts des pays "pauvres" (on en est pas trop loins je crois)

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tu te vois vieillir en Roumanie? Y avoir des gosses, les y lever, faire du roumain *leur* langue (voire ta langue sociale)? Je dis cela parce que c'est toute la diffrence entre l'expatriation (souvent temporaire), et l'migration (toujours dfinitive).


Tu oubli la dernire solution, partir quelques annes a un endroit, puis le quitter pour un autre, etc...

la seule limite que je vois, c'est l'entre au collge ou ca devient complexe pour les enfants.




> J'observe qu'en gnral, les franais de l'tranger se voient assez bien comme 'expats au long cours', mais pas trop comme 'migrants'. Je constate aussi que la tentation est grande de recycler en "geste politique" (voire, preuve de courage), ce qui n'a gure t au dpart qu'une opportunit financire ou professionnelle.


Je ne me vois pas comme un immigrant, pas en Roumanie du moins. Au canada, ca aurait pu le faire plus dj. (mais leur rappor aux enfants nous a un peu effray avec ma copine)


Pour l'instant, j'ai l'opportunit de rester  l'tranger, avec un niveau de vie, bien qu'en salaire local, bien plus lev qu'en france. (le fameux diffrentiel de 4-5 entre les salaires les plus bas et les plus haut).
Je ne rentre pas en France pour me soigner, ma copine si, mais avec une assurance prive.

Mais j'en croise beaucoup qui ne se gnent pas, et je ne dirai pas qu'on ne s'est pas pos la question sur le long terme pour le cot mdical.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Dj, pour le socialisme, je te dirais simplement qu'en regardant les 30 dernires annes, la droite  t au pouvoir  peu prs autant que la gauche, et avant cela , ce ne fut que la droite depuis la seconde guerre.


C'est faux pour la priode 45-51. La 1re et 2me assemble constituante de la 4me et la 1re lgislature de la 4me taient largement  gauche.

Sans oublier 56-58, (prsidence du conseil de  Guy Mollet - SFIO).

----------


## GPPro

> C'est faux pour la priode 45-51. La 1re et 2me assemble constituante de la 4me et la 1re lgislature de la 4me taient largement  gauche.


Donc sur 45/81 il faut enlever 6 ans. Waouh. Ca ddouane la droite et le centre droit, c'est sr.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Donc sur 45/81 il faut enlever 6 ans. Waouh. Ca ddouane la droite et le centre droit, c'est sr.


Ton intervention est parfaitement grotesque.

Ca ne ddouane rien du tout, c'est juste factuel et a invalide la phrase :




> "ce ne fut que la droite depuis la seconde guerre"


alors que l'affirmation "ce ne fut que la droite depuis 1958" ou "depuis 1951,  l'exception de 56-58" n'aurait pas ncessit de correction et n'aurait rien chang  l'argumentation (que Jon Shannow soit fach avec l'histoire n'est pas en soi un phnomne rcent).

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ne nous fchons pas  cause d'une de mes (nombreuses) maladresses. Je voulais dire "depuis la 5me Rpublique" et comme un c**, j'ai mis "depuis la seconde guerre" !  ::roll:: 

Dsol ! Merci  Bluedeep pour les corrections et  GPPro pour avoir tent de me secourir.

----------


## Invit

> De mmoire, la communaut immigre la plus mal intgre au Quebec est la communaut...franaise.


J'ai vcu au Qubec quand j'tais jeune. On tait francais, immigrants, et aprs les premires annes o ils se moquaient de notre accent de "fronais de fronce", c'est pass. Ensuite, on ne vivait pas du tout dans la communaut franaise (mon pre tait  l'ordre des ingnieurs, et avait pris la nationalit).

Il y avait aussi une vraie communaut franaise qui vivait entre elle, se plaignait de l'absence de ficelle sur les rotis, et changeait les adresses de traiteurs qui faisaient les fruits de mer comme chez nous... Je crois que la raison, c'tait qu'on y est spar "par une langue commune".

Donc, a dpend beaucoup. Il y a normment de francais de France au Canada, et donc beaucoup de communauts diffrentes.




> Mais, maintenant que ma fille a 5 ans, c'est clairement un critre. elle grandit en France, elle est bilingue Polonais-Franais, on ne va pas la plomber avec encore une nouvelle langue et une nouvelle culture, et surtout un nouvel endroit. Elle commence  arriver  se faire des ami(e)s, a n'est pas le moment de la dstabiliser. Donc je reste en ile-de-france, malgr tout le mal que je pense de ce cloaque invivable.


J'ai le mme genre d'exprience (couple mixte aussi, tout a). Paris/proche banlieue est pratique parce que ce n'est pas tout  fait la France, juste une de ces villes cosmopolites sans me, qui permettent d'viter de se poser des questions. 

Ceci dit, c'est plus important pour le conjoint que pour les enfants. 

Francois

----------


## v1cent

Vous croyez vraiment qu'il y a une continuit idologique entre les partis de l'poque et ceux d'aujourd'hui ?

Si on avait fait des sondages sur les grands sujets, je suis  peu prs sr que les militants d'hier et d'aujourd'hui auraient t en dsaccord sur  peu prs tout (y compris quand c'est la mme personne  30 ans d'intervalle).

Du coup, la discussion apporte peu...

Si on s'intresse un peu aux faits, on peut voir que les dcennies 80-90 sont celles o effectivement, le systme social franais  fait du bon boulot, avec une absence quasi totale de misre (sauf cas particuliers avec implications psychologiques diverses), malgr un taux de chmage important. Par misre j'entends gens qui meurent de faim et de froids.

Je ne pense pas que ce soit le systme social qui plombe la France, car n'importe quel systme est viable  partir du moment o les travailleurs paient le prix. 
Il pourrait y avoir qu'une personne sur 4 qui travaille, ou une personne sur 10, voire sur 100 la variable intressante est le ratio production globale/consommation globale. Il est mauvais en France, la solution pour redresser le pays est soit d'augmenter le premier paramtre, soit de diminuer le second... Toutes autres mesures ne font que dplacer les problmes d'une catgorie  une autre.

----------


## Invit

> Dsol ! Merci  Bluedeep pour les corrections et  GPPro pour avoir tent de me secourir.


Suis je le seul  trouver qu'en dpit des mots parfois un peu secs qu'on y change, le forum politique de developpez.com tranche sur le reste du web 2.0?

Francois

----------


## v1cent

Oups je crois que j'ai  un peu cafouill, je rpondais au dernier message de bluedeep




> Suis je le seul  trouver qu'en dpit des mots parfois un peu secs qu'on y change, le forum politique de developpez.com tranche sur le reste du web 2.0?
> 
> Francois


 ::ccool::  c'est une des premires choses que j'ai remarqu en m'inscrivant

Quand prenons nous le pouvoir ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Suis je le seul  trouver qu'en dpit des mots parfois un peu secs qu'on y change, le forum politique de developpez.com tranche sur le reste du web 2.0?
> 
> Francois


J'ai p compris  !  ::calim2::

----------


## GPPro

> J'ai p compris  !


C'tait un compliment je pense.

----------


## Invit

> Vous croyez vraiment qu'il y a une continuit idologique entre les partis de l'poque et ceux d'aujourd'hui ?


Bien sur! C'est mme une des choses les plus fascinantes qu'on dcouvre quand on s'intresse  l'histoire: chaque gnration a beau jurer que "non non tout a chang", nous restons toujours les fils de nos pres.




> Si on s'intresse un peu aux faits, on peut voir que les dcennies 80-90 sont celles o effectivement, le systme social franais  fait du bon boulot, avec une absence quasi totale de misre (sauf cas particuliers avec implications psychologiques diverses), malgr un taux de chmage important. Par misre j'entends gens qui meurent de faim et de froids.


Pardon? Tu crois qu'il n'y avait pas de clochards, qui crevaient dans les rues quand il faisait froid? 

Je veux bien voir des chiffres, j'avais 20 ans  l'poque, et je me souviens assez bien du discours de l'poque sur le "quart monde", les SDF. C'est mme parce que cela devenait intenable qu'on avait cr le RMI...




> Il pourrait y avoir qu'une personne sur 4 qui travaille, ou une personne sur 10, voire sur 100 la variable intressante est le ratio production globale/consommation globale. Il est mauvais en France, la solution pour redresser le pays est soit d'augmenter le premier paramtre, soit de diminuer le second... Toutes autres mesures ne font que dplacer les problmes d'une catgorie  une autre.


Non... Le problme, c'est que si tu travailles, et si tu as l'impression que tu le fais juste pour payer des impots (la diffrence entre 1/4 et 1/100,  si tu veux), tu as moins envie de travailler, et encore moins de prendre des risques. Et du coup, le poisson pourrit par la tte. Les jeunes diploms rvent de s'expatrier, pour gagner plus. Les patrons se disent qu'entre gros revenus+gros impots+infarctus, et revenus moyens+revenus nets pas beaucoup plus faibles+vie de famille, le choix est vite fait, les salaris se disent que si le patron n'en fout pas davantage, ils ne vont pas de bouger, non mais, et les chomeurs choment, et votent FN, alors on va quand mme pas les aider ces salauds.

Mais au fond, le vrai problme, c'est que les cabinets ministriels sont plein de ces gens qui ont fait science po, qui ont une comprhension des mathmatiques qui se limite  la rgle de trois (et qui fait que 20/100=1/5), et de la socit qui n'est jamais sortie du cinquime arrondissement o ils ont grandi et fait leurs tudes...

Ceci dit, ce n'est pas grave pour eux. Et on ne va quand mme pas plaindre ces salauds de chomeurs qui votent pour les extrmes.

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'tait un compliment je pense.


C'est ce que je pense aussi, et assez gnral, je crois. Mais, j'aime bien comprendre quand mme.  ::?:

----------


## Lyche

> On est gouverns par des lascars qui fixent le prix de la betterave et qui ne sauraient pas faire pousser des radis.

----------


## Invit

> C'est ce que je pense aussi, et assez gnral, je crois. Mais, j'aime bien comprendre quand mme.


'tain! Dur de comprenure le mec...

Srieusement, je voulais juste dire que les rguliers de ce forum ont tendance  bien se comporter, respecter l'adversaire, tout ca. 

F.

----------


## ManusDei

> Quand prenons nous le pouvoir ?


J'en suis au point 5b de mon plan de conqute du mondede la France, et toi ?

(perso j'utilise ce forum pour me renseigner un peu sur les PME/TPE, en attendant que je me lance)

----------


## Orgoff

> Suis je le seul  trouver qu'en dpit des mots parfois un peu secs qu'on y change, le forum politique de developpez.com tranche sur le reste du web 2.0?
> 
> Francois


Je pense que au-del de la qualit des intervenants, cela dpend du trafic du forum/sujet en question. Je connais plusieurs forums de grande qualit sur diffrents sujets, mais ceux ci ne sont pas trs connus et/ou visibles, et au contraire quand tu vois les plus grands forums c'est pas l o tu trouvera les conversations les plus intressantes en gnral (il y a toujours des exceptions).

----------


## v1cent

> Bien sur! C'est mme une des choses les plus fascinantes qu'on dcouvre quand on s'intresse  l'histoire: chaque gnration a beau jurer que "non non tout a chang", nous restons toujours les fils de nos pres.


Enfin quand j'coute les discours de l'poque, je trouve quand mme que le niveau taient meilleurs,  droite comme  gauche.




> Pardon? Tu crois qu'il n'y avait pas de clochards, qui crevaient dans les rues quand il faisait froid?


Je parle des annes post-RMI justement (j'ai moi aussi mes petites lacunes historiques)




> Non... Le problme, c'est que si tu travailles, et si tu as l'impression que tu le fais juste pour payer des impots (la diffrence entre 1/4 et 1/100,  si tu veux), tu as moins envie de travailler, et encore moins de prendre des risques. Et du coup, le poisson pourrit par la tte. Les jeunes diploms rvent de s'expatrier, pour gagner plus. Les patrons se disents qu'entre gros revenus+gros impots+infarctus, et revenus moyens+revenus nets pas beaucoup plus faibles+vie de famille, le choix est vite fait, les salaris se disent que si le patron n'en fout pas davantage, ils ne vont pas de bouger, non mais, et les chomeurs choments, et votent FN, alors on va quand mme pas les aides ces salauds.


Tout a est bien plus large qu'une simple question de quantit de gens qui travaillent, c'est une question de rpartition des richesses. Et pour que rpartition des richesses il y ait, il faut que ces richesses soient fabriques.

Aujourd'hui on a deux alternatives dans les mdias : soit les gens qui nous disent que les problmes sont uniquement des problmes de rpartition des richesses, et qu'il suffit de taxer les riches et donner aux pauvres pour que tout aille bien ; soit ceux qui nous disent que c'est un problme de cot du travail, qu'il faut donner aux riches pour qu'ils investissent, et prendre aux assists.

Le problme est plus profonds que a, c'est un double problme de rarfaction des matires premires d'une part, et d'augmentation de la productivit d'autre part, qui fait qu'il est quasiment impossible de donner du travail li  la production  35 heures  tous les gens en ge de travailler. Donc soit on fait plus travailler les gens (genre on passe aux 32 heures), soit on s'arrange pour qu'ils aient des activit socialement utiles mais non productives (embauche massive de fonctionnaires), soit on assume de laisser des gens crever de faim et on essaie de rester en dehors de cette catgorie. Chaque solution a des avantages et des inconvnients, c'est une question de choix.




> Mais au fond, le vrai problme, c'est que les cabinets ministriels sont plein de ces gens qui ont fait science po, qui ont une comprhension des mathmatiques qui se limite  la rgle de trois (et qui fait que 20/100=1/5), et de la socit qui n'est jamais sortie du cinquime arrondissement o ils ont grandi et fait leurs tudes...
> 
> Ceci dit, ce n'est pas grave pour eux. Et on ne va quand mme pas plaindre ces salauds de chomeurs qui votent pour les extrmes.
> 
> Francois


 ::ccool::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> 'tain! Dur de comprenure le mec...





> Non... Le problme, c'est que si tu travailles, et si tu as l'impression que tu le fais juste pour payer des impots (la diffrence entre 1/4 et 1/100,  si tu veux), tu as moins envie de travailler, et encore moins de prendre des risques. Et du coup, le poisson pourrit par la tte. Les jeunes diploms rvent de s'expatrier, pour gagner plus. Les patrons se disent qu'entre gros revenus+gros impots+infarctus, et revenus moyens+revenus nets pas beaucoup plus faibles+vie de famille, le choix est vite fait, les salaris se disent que si le patron n'en fout pas davantage, ils ne vont pas de bouger, non mais, et les chomeurs choment, et votent FN, alors on va quand mme pas les aider ces salauds.
> 
> Mais au fond, le vrai problme, c'est que les cabinets ministriels sont plein de ces gens qui ont fait science po, qui ont une comprhension des mathmatiques qui se limite  la rgle de trois (et qui fait que 20/100=1/5), et de la socit qui n'est jamais sortie du cinquime arrondissement o ils ont grandi et fait leurs tudes...
> 
> Ceci dit, ce n'est pas grave pour eux. Et on ne va quand mme pas plaindre ces salauds de chomeurs qui votent pour les extrmes.
> 
> Francois


a, je l'ai compris...  ::mouarf::  Et je suis d'accord.  ::ccool::

----------


## Invit

> Enfin quand j'coute les discours de l'poque, je trouve quand mme que le niveau taient meilleurs,  droite comme  gauche.


C'est peut tre vrai, mais il y a peut tre aussi un effet de perspective. 20 ou 30 ans plus tard, les discours ridicules sont passs aux oubliettes. Je crois que dans 20 ou 30 ans, on aura oubli les second couteaux (les Morano, les  Vallaud-Belkacem, les Lefevre, les Peillon), et il nous restera ... euh, il restera quoi d'ailleurs?

Bon ok, t'as raison!

En fait, je crois qu'il y avait  l'poque pas mal de mauvais, mais qu'il y avait peut tre encore quelques tribuns (Mitterand, Le Pen pre, aussi), aujourd'hui, il y a toujours pas mal de mauvais...

Francois

----------


## Lyche

> C'est peut tre vrai, mais il y a peut tre aussi un effet de perspective. 20 ou 30 ans plus tard, les discours ridicules sont passs aux oubliettes. Je crois que dans 20 ou 30 ans, on aura oubli les second couteaux (les Morano, les  Vallaud-Belkacem, les Lefevre, les Peillon), et il nous restera ... euh, il restera quoi d'ailleurs?
> 
> Bon ok, t'as raison!
> 
> En fait, je crois qu'il y avait  l'poque pas mal de mauvais, mais qu'il y avait peut tre encore quelques tribuns (Mitterand, Le Pen pre, aussi), aujourd'hui, il y a toujours pas mal de mauvais...
> 
> Francois


Qu'ils soient mauvais c'est un point de vue..
 le soucis c'est qu'ils ne proposent plus rien mis  part des chasses  l'homme. Des petites piques pour critiquer une personne parce qu'ils n'ont plus rien  proposer.
Ils prfrent conserver les choses en l'tat plutt que prendre le risque de lever un mouvement populaire et de faire un truc qui pourrait leur nuir  eux et  l'lectorat de tout un parti politique.

C'est juste un soucis de balloches... Y'en a plus ils sortent tous de l'ENA avec les mmes profs qui leur explique les mmes choses.. Droite comme gauche, ils apprennent les mmes chose par les mmes gens.. On peut pas s'en sortir comme a.
Aprs y'a eu Olivier Besanenot, qui n'a pas fait l'ENA, qui a propos des trucs diffrents, jusqu' ce que le mouvement le rattrape..

La politique est un monde fig par des gens qui flippent  l'ide de proposer quelque chose de nouveau...

----------


## Jon Shannow

La qualit des dbats politiques qui baisse vient aussi du fait que les dcisions ne se prennent plus en France mais  Bruxelle. L'Europe fait que les politiques locales n'ont plus beaucoup de marge de manuvre, et donc se recentre sur les petites phrases pour se faire remarquer. 

L'autre point c'est la multiplication des sources d'infos. Il y a 20-30 ans, pas d'internet. Et une mauvaise remarque, un mauvais jeu de mots, a pouvait s'effacer d'un coup de fil. Aujourd'hui, ce n'est plus le cas. Et on remarque d'avantage que ces hommes et ces femmes qui nous reprsentent, ne sont au fond, que des hommes et des femmes.

----------


## Lyche

> La qualit des dbats politiques qui baisse vient aussi du fait que les dcisions ne se prennent plus en France mais  Bruxelle. L'Europe fait que les politiques locales n'ont plus beaucoup de marge de manuvre, et donc se recentre sur les petites phrases pour se faire remarquer. 
> 
> L'autre point c'est la multiplication des sources d'infos. Il y a 20-30 ans, pas d'internet. Et une mauvaise remarque, un mauvais jeu de mots, a pouvait s'effacer d'un coup de fil. Aujourd'hui, ce n'est plus le cas. Et on remarque d'avantage que ces hommes et ces femmes qui nous reprsentent, ne sont au fond, que des hommes et des femmes.


Je parle pas que de ces petites phrases. Je parle des ides globales des parties politiques. Regarde la campagne prsidentielle de 2012.. P'tain c'tait la chasse  la sorcire Sarkozy.. Aucun dbat, aucune proposition utile autre que parler de ce que les gens veulent..
Mme les programmes taient creux, c'est effrayant de dire qu'on vote pour a..

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est marrant, parce que justement, je trouvais qu'il y avait un certain renouvellement du discours.
On a un second rle au pouvoir depuis 8 ou 9 mois, avec une technique franchement diffrente du prcdent. Mme si il le copie pour la prsence mdiatique ces derniers mois,(moins depuis la guerre en afrique) il a quand mme abord le systme sous un jour diffrent.
C'est une personne qui si il a sans doute tuer certaine carrire dans l'oeuf, n'a pas fait que ca pour monter(comme chirac, sarko, miterrand, etc... qui taient des vrais guerriers). Il tait le faire valoir travailleur et rassembleur derrire celui qui tuait les autres.

J'ai particulirement aim cet sommet sur l'emploi, ou on a juste fait ce que l'on fait sur ce forum tous les jours, et ce que je faisais dans les assoc tudiantes nationales. On mlange des sensibilits opposes, on anime les dbats, mais on essaye de rester courtois et d'arriver  un compromis.

Et, on se rend compte que contrairement  ce que l'on prtend souvent, il n'est pas si impossible de faire discuter des gens ensemble, mme de sensibilit diffrentes si ils savent se tenir et respecter l'adversaire.

Alors, je ne dis pas que ca va fonctionner, mais il est parti sur du long terme, et ca ne m'tonnerai pas que sur l long terme il obtienne des rsultats. On refera surement le monde avec des si, en prtendant qu'(on aurait pu faire plus vite, plus fort, etc... mais j'ai plutt un bon pressentiment pour la fin du quinquenat.

Et effectivement, selon les rsultats, on se souviendra peut tre de lui dans 30 ans, alors que je ne doute pas que Chirac et Sarko seront pass dans l'oubli, ou seront connu comme Mitterrand, plus pour leurs casseroles que pour leur ralisations.

----------


## Lyche

> C'est marrant, parce que justement, je trouvais qu'il y avait un certain renouvellement du discours.
> On a un second rle au pouvoir depuis 8 ou 9 mois, avec une technique franchement diffrente du prcdent. Mme si il le copie pour la prsence mdiatique ces derniers mois,(moins depuis la guerre en afrique) il a quand mme abord le systme sous un jour diffrent.
> C'est une personne qui si il a sans doute tuer certaine carrire dans l'oeuf, n'a pas fait que ca pour monter(comme chirac, sarko, miterrand, etc... qui taient des vrais guerriers). Il tait le faire valoir travailleur et rassembleur derrire celui qui tuait les autres.
> 
> J'ai particulirement aim cet sommet sur l'emploi, ou on a juste fait ce que l'on fait sur ce forum tous les jours, et ce que je faisais dans les assoc tudiantes nationales. On mlange des sensibilits opposes, on anime les dbats, mais on essaye de rester courtois et d'arriver  un compromis.
> 
> Et, on se rend compte que contrairement  ce que l'on prtend souvent, il n'est pas si impossible de faire discuter des gens ensemble, mme de sensibilit diffrentes si ils savent se tenir et respecter l'adversaire.
> 
> Alors, je ne dis pas que ca va fonctionner, mais il est parti sur du long terme, et ca ne m'tonnerai pas que sur l long terme il obtienne des rsultats. On refera surement le monde avec des si, en prtendant qu'(on aurait pu faire plus vite, plus fort, etc... mais j'ai plutt un bon pressentiment pour la fin du quinquenat.
> ...


Moi j'ai juste peur du quinquenat tout court... 8mois qu'il est l et il a fait quoi en 8mois? rien, mis  part nous embrouiller avec des faits de socits merdiques (bon, le mariage pour tous c'est partout et dans tous les pays mais je trouve que a va trop loin).
Pour la guerre, il se tait bien, de toute faon communiquer sur une guerre idologique et qui protge un gouvernement "illgitime" mis en place aprs un putch, a le fait pas. Donc il gre savament sa communication l dessus. C'est un peu ce qui me fait peur, cette gestion savante de la communication et ces organisations de manifestations par le PS pour contrer les mouvement populaires..
Ces journalistes qui n'osent mme plus critiquer et ce pouvoir qu'il a vis  vis de sa compagne qui, mme si elle parle pas trop, a beaucoup d'influence chez les patrons des grands journaux.. et a se ressent, ses bvues sont "cches" du grand publique et on ne montre plus que le ct environs flteur..
Par contre, quand tu lis la presse trangre, ils sont pas tendre avec lui... Il le traitent clairement d'incomptent notoire qui n'a encore rien foutu de son mandat prsidentiel.
Peut-tre qu'il va apporter quelque chose, je ne sais pas, la seule chose que je vois pour l'instant c'est mon porte monnaie qui est clairement amput d'une bonne partie de mon argent et lui qui fou rien...

----------


## Invit

> La qualit des dbats politiques qui baisse vient aussi du fait que les dcisions ne se prennent plus en France mais  Bruxelle.


C'est possible, mme si a fait une bonne trentaine d'annes qu'on dit cela... Mais j'ai quand mme l'impression que le niveau du dbat s'effondre. En fait, on a de moins en moins d'arguments, et de plus en plus plus d'invectives et d'indignation facile. 

Le mariage pour tous, ces jours ci, me parait tre un bon exemple. Il pourrait rellement y avoir dbat d'ides, mais ce n'est pas le cas, il y a deux "camps de la vrit", tous deux parfaitement convaincus de leur bon droit, qui rptent inlassablement la mme critique du parti oppos. Et du coup, les partis politiques favorisent l'mergence de "snipers", jeunes politiques braillards, dont le boulot consiste  brailler, contredire, et rpter leur langue de bois. On en avait une belle brochette sous sarko, et ca ne s'est pas amlior depuis...




> Il y a 20-30 ans, pas d'internet. Et une mauvaise remarque, un mauvais jeu de mots, a pouvait s'effacer d'un coup de fil. Aujourd'hui, ce n'est plus le cas.


Je n'en suis pas si sr. La culture de la petite phrase, qu'on commente  l'infini, est ancienne. Bien avant l'internet, Jean Marie Le Pen en avait fait son fonds de commerce, encore avant, il y a eu Clmenceau...

Ce qui change, je crois, avec l'internet, c'est qu'il est devenu facile de produire une avalanche d'arguments plus ou moins srieux. On a toujours un expert de ceci, un spcialiste de cela, une tude universitaire, un think tank, qui va pouvoir renforcer une thse, avec une avalanche de mots compliqus. 

Egalement, les conseillers (en communication, en stratgie, en ...) sont de plus en plus prsents. Il y en avait quelques uns, autrefois, maintenant, tout sous ministre en a une batterie (dont le role est souvent de compiler ces arguments d'experts). 

Le cumul des deux, a donne les lments de langage, qui transforment les politiques en speakerines rcitant un texte trs standardis.

Francois

----------


## v1cent

En effet les mauvais politiques, c'est pas nouveau, depuis la rvolution il y en a.

Mais mme eux avaient un minimum de culture, quand je vois les dbats des annes 60-70, les gens avaient des querelles idologiques assez pointues, gnralement au dessus du niveau de ce forum. J'ai souvent besoin d'aller me renseigner sur un vnement historique ou un concept pour comprendre tout ce dont ils parlent. (bon il y a aussi le fait qu'ils taient plus proches que nous de certains vnements)

Si on compare avec les concepts digne de cour de rcr d'aujourd'hui, genre "c'est nous les gentils, c'est vous les mchants", "si t'es contre telle mesure, t'es un nazi", y'a pas photo

Aprs, il est probable que ceci accompagne un abaissement du niveau gnral de la socit, ou disons des classes moyennes et suprieures.

Tiens un exemple en parlant du mariage pour tous, un argument des gens contre est que cette mesure change une institution et qu' partir de ce moment l, on peut autoriser toute autre forme de mariage, y compris polygame par exemple, ce  quoi des gens rpondent : "vous tes homophobe". Alors que justement, moi je trouve que cet argument est pertinent, c'est mme un des seuls  l'tre, si on modifie le mariage, et qu'on dcide que l'amour tombe du ciel et que le mariage doit se conformer  l'amour, alors on doit admettre le mariage polygame (ne les traitez pas d'homophobe, traitez les de polyphiles ! )
(je prcise que je me fout absolument de cette mesure)

----------


## Invit

> Alors que justement, moi je trouve que cet argument est pertinent, c'est mme un des seuls  l'tre, si on modifie le mariage, et qu'on dcide que l'amour tombe du ciel et que le mariage doit se conformer  l'amour, alors on doit admettre le mariage polygame


Je ne trouve pas cela si pertinent. En fait, je ne crois pas qu'il ait jamais t dans l'ide du gouvernement, du PS, des colos, de faire *autre chose* que le mariage homosexuel (et l'adoption). 

Donc quand on leur dit "ah oui mais vous ouvrez la voie  la polygamie", ils trouvent qu'on leur fait un mauvais procs. Et ils ont d'autant plus raison que si l'opinion publique est globalement favorable au mariage homo, il n'y a jamais eu l'ombre d'une revendication, ou de majorit pour le mariage incestueux, ou polygame. 


En fait, les partisans du mariage gay sont victime de leur rthorique. Avec le soutien de l'opinion, et en profitant des lections, il aurait t trs facile de faire passer une loi simple, cet t, en expliquant juste que la nation voulait donner aux homosexuels les mmes droits qu'aux htrosexuels. 

Sauf que... on a voulu en faire une croisade, une grande cause, un thme fdrateur, et donc le mariage homo est devenu le Mariage Pour Tous, qu'on dcrtait au nom de l'Egalit, de la reconnaissance par l'Etat de l'Amour (et puis quoi encore?), et on ne pouvait pas ne pas tre d'accord, parce que c'tait une question d'Egalit, et que l'Egalit, est elle au fronton des mairies, ma bonne dame... Bref, c'tait pour nos ministres, pas toujours inspirs, une trop belle occasion de se prendre pour Jaurs, Martin Luther King, ou Abraham Lincoln.

C'est sur cette rthorique grandiose, pas sur le mariage homo en soi, que porte l'attaque sur la polygamie ou l'inceste. Du coup, elle est un peu hors sujet. Mais c'est de bonne guerre et les pros l'ont un peu cherch en essayant de se placer (comme souvent) sur le terrain de la morale, pour discrditer par avance leurs critiques. 

La suite, c'est de la politique de caniveau: l'accusation tait tellement norme qu'elle fournissait une belle occasion de s'indigner, et de repartir dans de grandes diatribes, contre les cathos, l'UMP, l'ordre moral, la France rance, autant de thmes qui ont remplac, pour certains lus de gauche, l'idologie.


Donc non, ce n'est  mon avis pas pertinent. Mais a donne une empoignade comme les mdias les aiment, et c'est caractristique de l'effondrement du dbat politique, et de sa transformation en tl-ralit.

"un jour, nous serons tous changs en kitsch" (Kundera)

Francois

----------


## v1cent

> Sauf que... on a voulu en faire une croisade, une grande cause, un thme fdrateur, et donc le mariage homo est devenu le Mariage Pour Tous, qu'on dcrtait au nom de l'Egalit, de la reconnaissance par l'Etat de l'Amour (et puis quoi encore?), et on ne pouvait pas ne pas tre d'accord, parce que c'tait une question d'Egalit, et que l'Egalit, est elle au fronton des mairies, ma bonne dame... Bref, c'tait pour nos ministres, pas toujours inspirs, une trop belle occasion de se prendre pour Jaurs, Martin Luther King, ou Abraham Lincoln.
> 
> C'est sur cette rthorique grandiose, pas sur le mariage homo en soi, que porte l'attaque sur la polygamie ou l'inceste. Du coup, elle est un peu hors sujet. Mais c'est de bonne guerre et les pros l'ont un peu cherch en essayant de se placer (comme souvent) sur le terrain de la morale, pour discrditer par avance leurs critiques.


C'est exactement sur ce point que je trouve a pertinent, le mariage homosexuel les gens taient plutt pour  priori

----------


## Orgoff

Allez c'est partit...




> Moi j'ai juste peur du quinquenat tout court... 8mois qu'il est l et il a fait quoi en 8mois? rien, mis  part nous embrouiller avec des faits de socits merdiques (bon, le mariage pour tous c'est partout et dans tous les pays mais je trouve que a va trop loin).


Bon si on essaye de regarder de manire objective, je ne porte pas ici de jugement si c'est bien ou pas sur le fond, j'essaye juste de lister les mesures promises qui ont t ralises :
- Doublement du plafond du LDD.
- Augmentation de 25% lallocation de rentre scolaire ds la rentre 2012.
- Aide mdicale d'Etat : suppression de la franchise pour les sans-papiers.
- Encadrement des montants des loyers.
- Sanctions contre les entreprises qui ne respectent pas la rgle d'galit des rmunrations entre les femmes et les hommes.
- La circulaire Guant sur les tudiants trangers abroge.
- Rduction de 30% de la rmunration du prsident et des ministres.
- Cration de zones de scurit prioritaire contre la dlinquance.

Je ne compte pas ici les promesses partiellement faites (retrait soldats de l'Afghanistan, doublement du LA, augmentation du smic, cart 1  20 des salaires en entreprise, etc).

Juste au passage, un pays ne se change pas de A  Z en 8 mois  moins de bouleversement majeurs : rvolution, guerre, etc.




> Pour la guerre, il se tait bien, de toute faon communiquer sur une guerre idologique et qui protge un gouvernement "illgitime" mis en place aprs un putch, a le fait pas.


C'est un sujet compliqu ce genre de conflits et y'a pas de que du blanc ou du noir d'un ct.
La Lybie est un autre bon exemple, tu trouveras des camps qui taient pour et contre la guerre avec des vrais arguments dans les deux sens.



> Donc il gre savament sa communication l dessus. C'est un peu ce qui me fait peur, cette gestion savante de la communication et ces organisations de manifestations par le PS pour contrer les mouvement populaires..


Savoir communiquer n'est pas un dfaut, mais une qualit. Elle permet de rsoudre des conflits et amliorer sa crdibilit.



> Ces journalistes qui n'osent mme plus critiquer et ce pouvoir qu'il a vis  vis de sa compagne qui, mme si elle parle pas trop, a beaucoup d'influence chez les patrons des grands journaux.. et a se ressent, ses bvues sont "cches" du grand publique et on ne montre plus que le ct environs flteur..


Quelles bvues sont caches ? C'est qui ces fameux patrons ? Lagardre ? Allons un peu de srieux...



> Par contre, quand tu lis la presse trangre, ils sont pas tendre avec lui... Il le traitent clairement d'incomptent notoire qui n'a encore rien foutu de son mandat prsidentiel.


Alors l c'est de l'intox. Oui, il y a des articles impopulaire sur Hollande qui sont d'ailleurs largement repris par la presse franaise comme le fameux "la france dans le dnie" de The Economist. Mais pour la lire quotidiennement et de toute horizons, ton affirmation est loin d'tre vraie. Sans rentrer dans un avis politique, ta phrase serait dj plus correct avec le prcdent prsident avec de multiples exemples comme le dossier de la nomination de l'EPAD. Chirac ou ses prdcesseurs, n'ont jamais eu un impact aussi ngatif que Sarkozy  l'tranger. 



> Peut-tre qu'il va apporter quelque chose, je ne sais pas, la seule chose que je vois pour l'instant c'est mon porte monnaie qui est clairement amput d'une bonne partie de mon argent et lui qui fou rien...


L'augmentation des impts tait pourtant clairement annonc et cela aurait t exactement la mme chose avec l'ump. Tu aurais prfrer quoi ? Laisser la dette augmenter pour la gnration suivante telle un schma de Ponzi ?

Un moment il faut faire face  ses contradictions et lcher le discours populiste :
- Peux-on reprocher  la fois l'augmentation des impts et souhaiter de garder les mmes avantages sociaux/remboursement de la dette/etc ?
- Peux-on reprocher  la fois l'absence de vision sur le long terme quand on veut des rsultats ds maintenant ?
- Peux-on reprocher l'inflation des prix et une baisse du pouvoir d'achat tout en voulant du protectionnisme ?
- Peux-on vouloir demander toujours plus aux autres et de rien donner en change ?

Je peux continuer longtemps comme cela...

----------


## GPPro

> Allez c'est partit...
> 
> 
> 
> Bon si on essaye de regarder de manire objective, je ne porte pas ici de jugement si c'est bien ou pas sur le fond, j'essaye juste de lister les mesures promises qui ont t ralises :
> - Doublement du plafond du LDD.
> - Augmentation de 25% lallocation de rentre scolaire ds la rentre 2012.
> - Aide mdicale d'Etat : suppression de la franchise pour les sans-papiers.
> - Encadrement des montants des loyers.
> ...


Flicitations, perso je n'avais pas le courage de rpondre dans le dtail au fast-thinking arrogant de cet aigri. Et je ne suis pas un fan du PS et de Hollande (je n'ai pas vot pour eux au premier tour et au deuxime c'est contraint et forc).

----------


## ManusDei

> - Doublement du plafond du LDD.
> - Augmentation de 25% lallocation de rentre scolaire ds la rentre 2012.
> - Aide mdicale d'Etat : suppression de la franchise pour les sans-papiers.
> - Encadrement des montants des loyers.
> - Sanctions contre les entreprises qui ne respectent pas la rgle d'galit des rmunrations entre les femmes et les hommes.
> - La circulaire Guant sur les tudiants trangers abroge.


Des (demi) mesurettes, qui taient ncessaires, mais des mesurettes. On s'attaque aux consquences, mais on ne fait rien pour rsoudre les causes des problmes.




> - Rduction de 30% de la rmunration du prsident et des ministres.


Et un gouvernement norme, boursoufl avec prs de 40 ministres (38 c'est a ?). Mais c'est en demi-teinte, a sera une bonne chose quand on aura un gouvernement bien plus restreint.




> - Cration de zones de scurit prioritaire contre la dlinquance.


Que le PS avait critiqu quand N.Sarkozy avait mis la mme chose en place. Et d'ailleurs, avec quels moyens, les zones de scurit prioritaire ?




> Je ne compte pas ici les promesses partiellement faites (retrait soldats de l'Afghanistan, doublement du LA, augmentation du smic, cart 1  20 des salaires en entreprise, etc).


Oui. Mais on ne s'attaque toujours pas aux causes, juste aux consquences.




> Juste au passage, un pays ne se change pas de A  Z en 8 mois  moins de bouleversement majeurs : rvolution, guerre, etc.


Et pourtant, pourquoi attendre autant de temps pour s'attaquer au chomage ?




> L'augmentation des impts tait pourtant clairement annonc et cela aurait t exactement la mme chose avec l'ump. Tu aurais prfrer quoi ? Laisser la dette augmenter pour la gnration suivante telle un schma de Ponzi ?


Ah bon, il y a des conomies substancielles en cours ? Pour l'instant, a se compte en quelques centaines de millions d'euros, l o il faudrait conomiser des milliards (ou faire rentrer des milliards d'euros d'impts). On a  la place un cadeau de 20 milliards d'euros aux entreprises (surtout les grosses, car les PME n'auront pas forcment le temps de grer la paperrasse), qui arrivera l'an prochain, l o les entreprises ont besoin d'argent maintenant.




> - Peux-on reprocher  la fois l'augmentation des impts et souhaiter de garder les mmes avantages sociaux/remboursement de la dette/etc ?


Non, mais j'ai bien l'impression que le gouvernement en place va essayer de tout garder sans augmenter les impts.




> - Peux-on reprocher  la fois l'absence de vision sur le long terme quand on veut des rsultats ds maintenant ?


Des mesures de long terme ? O a ? Les mesures du haut du post sont des mesures de court terme.




> - Peux-on reprocher l'inflation des prix et une baisse du pouvoir d'achat tout en voulant du protectionnisme ?
> - Peux-on vouloir demander toujours plus aux autres et de rien donner en change ?


En fait le gros reproche  faire  ce gouvernement est de grer, non au jour le jour comme le gouvernement Sarkozy, mais avec une vision sur quelques mois (au plus  un an), l o il faudrait penser  plus long terme.

PS : J'aime la grosse compilation de bon matin, a laisse du temps pour dvp  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Juste sur la fin du post d'orgoff




> - Peux-on reprocher  la fois l'augmentation des impts et souhaiter de garder les mmes avantages sociaux/remboursement de la dette/etc ?


Bien sur. On peut rduire les dficits, en gardant le social, si on s'attaque aux dpenses, et aux redondances dans le systme. On aurait pu s'attaquer aux collectivits locales (36 000 communes, vraiment?), on a annul la rforme en cours pour faire plaisir aux snateurs. On aurait pu s'attaquer aux agences d'tat (dnonces par la cour des comptes), on a fait un rapport de plus, qu'on a enterr. On aurait pu ramasser le gouvernement, on a 38 ministres, des bataillons de conseillers, et des commissions  n'en plus finir. On aurait pu se poser la question des drapages que constituent les "partenariats public priv" qui consistent souvent  privatiser du dficit, il n'y en a jamais autant eu.

A la place, on espre que le gel des dpenses en valeur, coupl  la croissance (0.8% ben voyons!) fasse apparaitre une "non augmentation" des dpenses de l'Etat qu'on appellera baisse. Et je te parie que nos gentils fonctionnaires en grve aujourd'hui trouveront au ministre une oreille aimante et attentive. 

Bref, on aurait pu rpartir plus justement l'effort, entre l'tat (plus de 50% du PIB) et les contribuables (100% des recettes).




> - Peux-on reprocher  la fois l'absence de vision sur le long terme quand on veut des rsultats ds maintenant ?


Bien sur, c'est le rle des politiques et c'est pour cela qu'on les paye grassement, et qu'on les loge dans les palais de la rpublique, avec tout un tas de menus avantages. 

Le problme, c'est qu'il n'y a aucun rsultat maintenant (cf le crdit d'impot comptitivit: il parait que c'est une urgence, alors,... on fait une commission, six mois plus tard, on cre une mesure, qui aura un effet en... 2014...)

Quant  la vision de long terme, j'avoue ne pas bien la voir. Un jour on rle contre la finance, le lendemain on passe une loi sur les banques vide de son contenu. Un jour on grogne contre les patrons, le lendemain on fait un crdit comptitivit financ par la TVA. Un jour on dit que les PME c'est important, mais on oublie la baisse d'impot qu'on tait cens leur accorder pour les aider. Un jour, on dit qu'on va remettre  plat le millefeuille fiscal, mais dans les faits, on maintient certaines niches (l'outremer), on ajoute de nouveaux dispositifs, et on oublie bien vite les grandes ides de rforme.

Aujourd'hui, la vision de long terme, semble se rsumer  quelques slogans creux "je veux tre jug sur la justice", ou "inverser la courbe du chomage".




> - Peux-on reprocher l'inflation des prix et une baisse du pouvoir d'achat tout en voulant du protectionnisme ?


Je ne comprends pas cette phrase. D'abord, je ne vois pas ce gouvernement dfendre le protectionnisme (faire des photos en marinire, ca ne compte pas vraiment). L'inflation, on en a un peu, mais assez peu, et de toutes faons on ne la maitrise pas (zone euro oblige). La baisse du pouvoir d'achat, cf les impots, ce n'est pas li au protectionnisme, mais aux choix pour la rduction du dficit.




> - Peux-on vouloir demander toujours plus aux autres et de rien donner en change ?


Il faudrait poser la questions aux mnages les plus aiss, et aux PME... A mon avis la rponse est non, et d'ailleurs, les riches s'en vont, les PME coulent, et les patrons se disent que travailler plus pour gagner moins, ce n'est peut tre pas utile. 

Les rsultats sont l... Pas de croissance, un moral dans les chaussettes, et mme les groupes pargns (les fonctionnaires, aujourd'hui) qui font grve. 

Mais nos 38 ministres, leurs conseillers, notre millier de dputs et de snateurs, nos maires, nos prsidents de communauts de communes, nos conseillers gnraux, nos patrons d'agences d'tat, mme Jack Lang qu'on vient de recaser vont bien, merci. 

[Edit] Et oui, je sais que sous Sarko c'tait pire, et qu'il faut laisser le temps au temps. Mais bon, on a dit cela aprs trois mois, en disant qu'on verrait en fin d'anne, et on n'a rien vu. On a dit que l'hritage, ca valait 6 mois (Moscovici ou Sapin, je crois), mais c'est toujours le seul argument. Et quand on voit le programme acutel du gouverment et des dputs, commissions, "socital", le vote des trangers qui revient, on a un peu l'impression qu'ils noient le poisson...

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

Double post (c'est mal, je sais) pour expliquer un peu plus sur quelques points.




> - Augmentation de 25% lallocation de rentre scolaire ds la rentre 2012.


C'est du court-terme. Ce dont les gens ont besoin, c'est d'un emploi o ils seront suffisamment bien rmunrs pour ne pas avoir besoin d'aides de l'tat.
Ce qui passe par une relance de notre march de l'emploi. Ca devrait tre le boulot de Montebourg, pour l'instant il fait le pompier  chaque plan social, mais rien sur une manire de crer des emplois en France, et de contrer les dlocalisations ou les produits  bas prix venant de l'tranger.

On a pourtant pas mal de sondages indiquant que les franais aimeraient bien pouvoir soutenir leur conomie en achetant franais (mme si c'est plus cher). Mais pour a il faudrait savoir ce qui va rellement rapporter des sous en France, et l, j'attend toujours (il a des sites comme hexaconso, mais ils pourraient avoir un impact bien plus important avec un soutien de l'Etat).




> - Encadrement des montants des loyers.


Youpi. C'est trs limit, et a ne rsoud pas le problme du manque de logements, ainsi que des logements insalubres lous, ou celui des logements vides car  refaire (ce qui cote trs cher). On a un superbe plan d'investissement locatif (loi Duflot), et rien pour les gens qui veulent acheter leur logement principal. Donc on aide ceux qui ont dj les moyens  avoir plus de moyens, et on maintient ceux qui sont  la limite de s'en sortir... l o ils sont. Je pourrais presque ressortir certains slogans de l'extrme-gauche "Un gouvernement pour les riches, et contre les pauvres". Une retraite avec 80% du SMIC, tu peux bien vivre si tu n'as pas de loyer  payer.




> - Sanctions contre les entreprises qui ne respectent pas la rgle d'galit des rmunrations entre les femmes et les hommes.


Existe dj, sans tre applique. Est-ce qu'on a mis des moyens pour l'appliquer cette fois-ci ? J'ai pas l'impression.

Bref, nous avons un gouvernement avec majoritairement des gestionnaires, l o il nous faudrait des rformateurs ou des visionnaires.

----------


## Lyche

C'est juste que vous aimez le sociale  outrance. C'est pas une question que je sois aigri ou non, vous reflechissez pas plus loins que "on aime avoir du sociale bidon et absolument pas adapt  notre pays".

Vous faites donc partie de ces bons petits franais qui aiment leur petits avantages et leurs petit privilges au dtriment du pays. Ok, a me va, je ne vais pas chercher  dbattre avec des socialos levs au pays de l'assistanat.

Il fallait juste que je le ralise, Ma culpa, je ne viendrais plus vous embter.

----------


## GPPro

> C'est juste que vous aimez le sociale  outrance. C'est pas une question que je sois aigri ou non, vous reflechissez pas plus loins que "on aime avoir du sociale bidon et absolument pas adapt  notre pays".
> 
> Vous faites donc partie de ces bons petits franais qui aiment leur petits avantages et leurs petit privilges au dtriment du pays. Ok, a me va, je ne vais pas chercher  dbattre avec des socialos levs au pays de l'assistanat.
> 
> Il fallait juste que je le ralise, Ma culpa, je ne viendrais plus vous embter.


Bien sr, toi tu as rflchis et nous sommes juste des c*ns privilgis...

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour tre clair avec mon post prcdent, je veux bien prciser que toutes les mesurettes prcites sont pour moi ridicules.
Augmenter le livret A, mettre 25% d'alloc de rentre, etc... c'est juste inutile.

Pour le logement, je pense que la loi est mme contreproductive, et que la duflot est le mouton noir du gouvernement. Elle permet de calmer les association de squateur, mais srieusement, la rquisition, les loyers imposs, etc..  C'est de la foutaise.

Quand on se ballade sur les sites qui parle d'investissement locatif, et quand on calcule les rendements locatifs, on arrive  des rsultats en gnral entre 4 et 6% en ce moment... Alors que 4% sur des placements sans trop de risques, ca se trouve(bourse, monnaie, etc...)
Bref, pour un gain a peine plus lev, on se paye un locataire protg jusqu la moelle, bref, un placement risqu. A ce prix la, autant jouer son argent en bourse, ca rapporte plus, pour un risque a peu prs similaire.

Si on ajoute a ca une certaine stagnation des prix  la revente en dehors des 4-5 grandes villes qui posent problme aujourd'hui, et on a une rforme qui ne fait qu'ajouter encore plus de contrainte sur les propritaires, alors qu'il faudrait juste rendre l'investissement moins risqu pour lui donner un statut de placement sur, et permettre ainsi aux gens d'investir. 

Bref, pour moi, la premire ralisation c'est cet accord pour lequel j'ai ouvert le sujet. J'attends de voir 3 choses maintenant : 
 - Est ce que les dputs vont accepts de passer le texte en l'tat
 - Est ce que les autres syndicats vont avoir un impact dans leur refus du texte auprs de la population
 - Est ce que la mthode va tre applique  d'autres sujets.(par exemple pour e logement, je pense qu'elle aurait viter ces dcisions stupides)

----------


## r0d

La notion de _rendement locatif_ ne mriterait-elle pas d'tre remise en question? Et allez, soyons fou, quid de la notion de _placement_?

Ce que je propose de remettre en question ici, c'est l'ide de gagner de l'argent sans rien faire (placement). Remise en question, a veux implicitement dire que si je considre que la question peut tre pose, je ne me prononce pas.

----------


## Orgoff

@ Franois et Manu : mon prcdent message ne visait pas  soutenir l'action du gouvernement sur ces derniers actes mais  rpondre  Lyche que je trouvais un brin populiste. Oui, les rformes passes me paraissent dmagogique ou sur le court terme. Mais comme son prdecesseur, je lui laisserais le temps jusqu' aller  l'urne pour juger de ces actions.




> Pour le logement, je pense que la loi est mme contreproductive, et que la duflot est le mouton noir du gouvernement. Elle permet de calmer les association de squateur, mais srieusement, la rquisition, les loyers imposs, etc..  C'est de la foutaise.
> 
> Quand on se ballade sur les sites qui parle d'investissement locatif, et quand on calcule les rendements locatifs, on arrive  des rsultats en gnral entre 4 et 6% en ce moment... *Alors que 4% sur des placements sans trop de risques, ca se trouve(bourse, monnaie, etc...)*
> Bref, pour un gain a peine plus lev, on se paye un locataire protg jusqu la moelle, bref, un placement risqu. A ce prix la, autant jouer son argent en bourse, ca rapporte plus, pour un risque a peu prs similaire.
> 
> Si on ajoute a ca une certaine stagnation des prix  la revente en dehors des 4-5 grandes villes qui posent problme aujourd'hui, et on a une rforme qui ne fait qu'ajouter encore plus de contrainte sur les propritaires, *alors qu'il faudrait juste rendre l'investissement moins risqu pour lui donner un statut de placement sur, et permettre ainsi aux gens d'investir.* 
> 
> Bref, pour moi, la premire ralisation c'est cet accord pour lequel j'ai ouvert le sujet. J'attends de voir 3 choses maintenant : 
>  - Est ce que les dputs vont accepts de passer le texte en l'tat
> ...


Tu as l'air de t'y connatre en investissement, en particulier dans le secteur de l'immobilier, peux-tre peux tu m'clairer ?

En quoi la bourse est un placement avec peu de risques ?

L'encadrement des loyers et des ventes immobilires ne sont elles pas l justement pour ralentir la spculation immobilire et donc faire baisser les prix de manire gnrale  l'achat pour permettre  chacun de pouvoir acqurir un logement sans s'endetter sur 30 ans ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Allez c'est partit...


Ouais et moi prsident, je vais te taper un peu dessus  ::mouarf:: 




> - Augmentation de 25% lallocation de rentre scolaire ds la rentre 2012.


Ah, le truc qui est dpens pour l'achat de la nouvelle tl? Mais bien sr, c'est hyper utile. Le concept a besoin d'une srieuse rvision (i.e. que cet argent ne puisse pas tre utilis  autre chose), la on va en parler.




> - Encadrement des montants des loyers.


Et c'est une arme  double tranchant qui va inciter encore moins  louer...




> - Sanctions contre les entreprises qui ne respectent pas la rgle d'galit des rmunrations entre les femmes et les hommes.


Ah bah ouais, avec a on va direct sortir de la crise.




> - Rduction de 30% de la rmunration du prsident et des ministres.


Ouais,  part qu'il y a plus de portefeuilles, ce qui compense. Et que Hollande y a "discrtement" mis une grande partie de ses potes (alors que Sarkozy a quand mme fait un gouvernement avec des gars de gauche dedans, ce qui est assez balaise en soi).




> - Cration de zones de scurit prioritaire contre la dlinquance.


a reste des paroles. Pour enrayer une dlinquance massive, les recettes sont bien trop radicales pour le PS (cf. l'Italie ou les USA au milieu du 20e).




> L'augmentation des impts tait pourtant clairement annonc et cela aurait t exactement la mme chose avec l'ump.


Oui, mais l'augmentation des impts aurait peut-tre pas servi  la mme chose. Parce que autant la hausse des impts tait ncessaire, autant l'usage qui en est fait est plus que douteux.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> L'encadrement des loyers et des ventes immobilires ne sont elles pas l justement pour ralentir la spculation immobilire et donc faire baisser les prix de manire gnrale  l'achat pour permettre  chacun de pouvoir acqurir un logement sans s'endetter sur 30 ans ?


C'est des injections dans une prothse. Le problme de l'immobilier c'est que 1) personne a envie de construire parce que a rapporte pas assez ( part les logements de standing videmment). 2) Que la rgion autour de Paris est sature parce que l'emploi se concentre l-dedans alors qu'une grande partie du territoire est un dsert conomique et dmographique.

Donc une vraie politique socialiste serait une planification du territoire dans ce sens. Mais il parait que a fait comme l'URSS alors c'est plus  la mode. Et puis en France, la tradition de "Paris centre du monde" est quand mme forte, contrairement genre  l'Allemagne ou aux USA.

----------


## Invit

> Et puis en France, la tradition de "Paris centre du monde" est quand mme forte, contrairement genre  l'Allemagne ou aux USA.


Ce n'est pas juste une tradition. La *ralit* c'est que : 
- les grandes entreprises ont leur sige  Paris (ou en trs proche banlieue)
- le rseau de transport est en toile
- l'administration est  Paris, et nous avons un systme trs bureaucratique.

Aprs, on peut le dplorer, "tonner contre", comme dit Flaubert, mais ce n'est qu'une posture. La ralit, c'est que la France est jacobine, et que cela n'est pas prs de changer. 

Francois

----------


## r0d

Encore une diffrence entre l'tat et le fait. De son tat, la France est un pays dcentralis, c'est inscrit dans sa constitution. Dans les faits, il n'en est rien.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tu as l'air de t'y connatre en investissement, en particulier dans le secteur de l'immobilier, peux-tre peux tu m'clairer ?


Je me renseigne depuis quelques annes pour savoir ou placer mon argent. Comme j'habite  l'tranger, l'achat de ma rsidence principale est exclu, donc je me pose la question de l'achat pour louer.



> En quoi la bourse est un placement avec peu de risques ?


Certaines choses sont trs risque en bourse. pari sur une startup 2 semaines aprs sa cration, voir avant celle ci, ca en fait parti.
Aprs, prter de l'argent aux tats, le risque est plus faible dj(mme si pas infaillible, comme en Grce)
Jouer avec les cours des monnaies, surtout en ce moment, c'est du presque sans risque, voir sans risque.

Exemple le dollar canadien s'change entre 2 bornes depuis 10 ans : 
1 = 1$60
1 = 1$20
avec un mdian a 1.35 environ et des variations de 1.20 a 1.35 en 6 mois... 

Et toutes les devises font ca, donc si tu vise la scurit, tu achte a 1.4, revend a 1.30, et ainsi de suite. Sur 2012, tu pouvais te faire 10-15% comme ca, autant dire que les banques ne se sont surement pas gne.

Dans ces proportions, 4%, c'est rien du tout.



> L'encadrement des loyers et des ventes immobilires ne sont elles pas l justement pour ralentir la spculation immobilire et donc faire baisser les prix de manire gnrale  l'achat pour permettre  chacun de pouvoir acqurir un logement sans s'endetter sur 30 ans ?


La seule faon de faire baisser un prix, c'est de crer une abondance.
Pour cela, il y a plusieurs pistes : 
 - baisser la demande, en dcentralisant ou en amliorant les transport pour tendre la zone d'habitat possible.
 - Augmenter l'offre en construisant, qu'il faut financer, donc encourager les pargnant a mettre leur argent dans l'immobilier
 - transformer certain biens (comme des bureaux) en logement, ou du moins encourager le second au dpend du premier quand il y a surabondance. On parlait il y a quelques jours de surtaxer les bureaux vides pour les rendre trs couteux et favoriser leur transformation
 - remettre sur le march des biens non lous, ce qui passe souvent par des changements lgislatifs / encouragements : 
  -> donner plus de scurit aux gens qui prfre garder vide que de payer les rparation aprs un locataire.
  ->encourager la rnovation pour els gens qui n'ont pas les moyens de les faire, voir diminuer les conditions pour pouvoir louer un bien(on peut souvent habiter des maisons, mais pas les louer)
  ->peut etre changer les conditions de location. Les japonais ont bien les "tube hotel", nous il nous faut 9m "officiels", une fentre, un point d'eau, une douche, des toilettes, ... et j'en passe.

Dans les lgislations d'encouragements pour les propritaires, les principales sont la suppression de la trve hivernale, l'expulsion rapide d'un bien(infrieure  3 mois) et la possibilit d'imposer une visite du bien rgulirement(1 a 2 fois par an) pour en vrifier l'utilisation et la bonne tenue.


Pour rpondre  Rod, l'immobilier est et sera toujours un investissement, un placement. L'tat n'a pas d'argent, et je ne vois personne qui investirai son argent, prendrai un risque ou que sais je encore pour loger un inconnu.

Ou alors, c'est un systme ou l'tat fournit un logement  tous les habitants, et les rsultats ne sont pas franchement glorieux.

----------


## r0d

> Pour rpondre  Rod, l'immobilier est et sera toujours un investissement, un placement. L'tat n'a pas d'argent, et je ne vois personne qui investirai son argent, prendrai un risque ou que sais je encore pour loger un inconnu.
> 
> Ou alors, c'est un systme ou l'tat fournit un logement  tous les habitants, et les rsultats ne sont pas franchement glorieux.


Il existe bien d'autres possibilits. Une infinit en fait, et mme pas dnombrable.

----------


## pmithrandir

tu nous fera sans problme l honneur de 2 ou 3 solutions que cette infinit ?

je n ai personnellement rien vu d autre fonctionner  un niveaux macro conomique.

----------


## r0d

> tu nous fera sans problme l honneur de 2 ou 3 solutions que cette infinit ?


Avec plaisir. Je me bornerais  des proposition qui concernent le "rendement locatif".
- abolition de la proprit
- sortir le foncier de la sphre commerciale
- limiter les biens immobilier  1 habitation
- appliquer concrtement le droit au logement
- faire du logement un service public gratuit
- faire du logement une cooprative gre par la commune
- offrir une habitation  tout citoyen qui n'en possde pas
- limiter le prix de la location
- ne pas intervenir lors d'occupations
etc...
Le nombre de proposition n'a de limite que l'imagination de l'humanit.




> je n ai personnellement rien vu d autre fonctionner  un niveaux macro conomique.


Mme si aucune autre forme d'organisation n'avait fonctionn (ce qui est faut), cela ne prouverais qu'une chose: que celles qui ont t tent n'ont pas fonctionn. Ce qui ne nous avance pas beaucoup.

Aprs, je n'en sais rien moi, quelle serait la bonne solution. Peut-tre n'y en a-t-il pas (cela m'tonnerais fortement mais bon, franchement on n'en sait rien), mais on ne peux pas en dcider si on n'essaie pas. Or l, on n'essaie mme pas d'y rflchir; et le message que j'essaie de faire passer, c'est que je pense qu'il serait sain d'y rflchir. Le TINA de Thatcher a port un coup dur aux lumires; c'est contre a que je me bat, tel le beau diable qui donne des coups de pieds dans la mer pour la faire reculer.

Le vieil argument est toujours le mme, mais il est toujours aussi valide: il y a peu de temps encore tout le monde pensait que la dmocratie n'tait qu'une utopie.

L'organisation sociale de l'animal humain a fort volu en quelques millnaires, la dmocratie en est  ses balbutiements. Contrairement  ce que tentent de nous faire croire les notables, je pense que la forme de dmocratie que nous subissons* aujourd'hui va voluer trs vite. Il me parait donc sain d'essayer d'y rflchir afin que a aille dans le bon sens.

* j'utilise ici le verbe subir non dans un sens pjoratif, mais dans un sens pragmatique: nous hritons du systme politique actuel, nous n'avons pas particip  sa mise en place.

----------


## Orgoff

> Que la rgion autour de Paris est sature parce que l'emploi se concentre l-dedans alors qu'une grande partie du territoire est un dsert conomique et dmographique.


Je ne sais pas si on peut parler de dsert conomique et dmographique, mais je te rejoins sur le fond les gens vont l o il y a du travail.
Il me semble que dans certaines zones en France et dans les DOM, les entreprises bnficient d'une fiscalit plus avantageuses pour inciter leurs implmentations. Aprs je n'ai aucune ide si c'est efficace, si quelqu'un  des infos dessus, je suis preneur.




> Je me renseigne depuis quelques annes pour savoir ou placer mon argent. Comme j'habite  l'tranger, l'achat de ma rsidence principale est exclu, donc je me pose la question de l'achat pour louer.
> 
> Certaines choses sont trs risque en bourse. pari sur une startup 2 semaines aprs sa cration, voir avant celle ci, ca en fait parti.
> Aprs, prter de l'argent aux tats, le risque est plus faible dj(mme si pas infaillible, comme en Grce)
> Jouer avec les cours des monnaies, surtout en ce moment, c'est du presque sans risque, voir sans risque.
> 
> Exemple le dollar canadien s'change entre 2 bornes depuis 10 ans : 
> 1 = 1$60
> 1 = 1$20
> ...


Ok soit. En dehors du risque, cela semble ncessiter comme mme d'avoir de bonnes connaissances en macro-conomie et de ce tenir rgulirement au courant de l'actualit. On est pas au mme niveau qu'une location o une fois en place, ncessite quasiment aucune actions de ta part.




> La seule faon de faire baisser un prix, c'est de crer une abondance.
> Pour cela, il y a plusieurs pistes : 
>  - baisser la demande, en dcentralisant ou en amliorant les transport pour tendre la zone d'habitat possible.


Pour la dcentralisation, il me semble qu'il y a des efforts dans ce sens depuis un certain temps pour la cration de zones conomiques avantageuses, (cf ma rponse  grafikm), la cration de villes nouvelles, le grand paris, etc.



> - Augmenter l'offre en construisant, qu'il faut financer, donc encourager les pargnant a mettre leur argent dans l'immobilier


La loi Scellier est jug peu efficace selon linspection gnral des finances et semble mme avoir eu un impact sur l'augmentation du m.



> - transformer certain biens (comme des bureaux) en logement, ou du moins encourager le second au dpend du premier quand il y a surabondance. On parlait il y a quelques jours de surtaxer les bureaux vides pour les rendre trs couteux et favoriser leur transformation


C'est une ide des verts  la base non ? Je n'ai pas d'avis sur la question, mais je pense que cela dpend de l'emplacement.



> - remettre sur le march des biens non lous, ce qui passe souvent par des changements lgislatifs / encouragements : 
>   -> donner plus de scurit aux gens qui prfre garder vide que de payer les rparation aprs un locataire.
>   ->encourager la rnovation pour els gens qui n'ont pas les moyens de les faire, voir diminuer les conditions pour pouvoir louer un bien(on peut souvent habiter des maisons, mais pas les louer)
>   ->peut etre changer les conditions de location. Les japonais ont bien les "tube hotel", nous il nous faut 9m "officiels", une fentre, un point d'eau, une douche, des toilettes, ... et j'en passe.
> 
> Dans les lgislations d'encouragements pour les propritaires, les principales sont la suppression de la trve hivernale, l'expulsion rapide d'un bien(infrieure  3 mois) et la possibilit d'imposer une visite du bien rgulirement(1 a 2 fois par an) pour en vrifier l'utilisation et la bonne tenue.


En gros, renforcer les droits des proprios au dtriment des locataires et du ct sociale. Mais en allant au bout de cette ide, ce favoritisme incitera elle pas  la spculation immobilire ? Si c'est un placement avantageux et peu de risques, tout le monde vas y courir et relancer de plus belle la bulle de l'immobilier avec augmentation des biens et des montants des loyers. Si on met des mesures restrictives, l'immobilier baisse car juge moins intressante pour les investisseurs. Donc cela permet de faciliter l'acquisition par les acheteurs qui en ont besoins. Il me semble avoir lui un article o la Chine ( Shanga) interdisait l'achat d'un 2e bien immobilier par une mme famille et par les trangers pour freiner la monte des prix de l'immobilier. Mais c'est clair qu'on n'est pas ici dans un exemple du libralisme.

----------


## Bluedeep

> 2) Que la rgion autour de Paris est sature parce que l'emploi se concentre l-dedans alors qu'une grande partie du territoire est un dsert conomique et dmographique.


 :8O: 
Tu as une drole de dfinition d'un dsert.

Mme le dpartement le moins dense de France a (hlas) encore une densit de population 5 fois suprieure  celle du Canada (et ce surpeuplement est malheureusement le cas pour presque tout l'Europe).




> Donc une vraie politique socialiste serait une planification du territoire dans ce sens. Mais il parait que a fait comme l'URSS alors c'est plus  la mode. Et puis en France, la tradition de "Paris centre du monde" est quand mme forte, contrairement genre  l'Allemagne ou aux USA.


Une politique saine consisterait  stopper cette absurde politique nataliste qui dtriore notre qualit de vie depuis 40 ans.

----------


## pmithrandir

> ...


Je te rponds plus tard dans la journe, ca va me demander pluss de temps...




> Je ne sais pas si on peut parler de dsert conomique et dmographique, mais je te rejoins sur le fond les gens vont l o il y a du travail.
> Il me semble que dans certaines zones en France et dans les DOM, les entreprises bnficient d'une fiscalit plus avantageuses pour inciter leurs implmentations. Aprs je n'ai aucune ide si c'est efficace, si quelqu'un  des infos dessus, je suis preneur.


Je crois que la cration de zone franche a permis d'aider un peu, mais le principal problme rside dans le fait que ni les lites conomiques, ni les lites politiques ne veulent faire le premier pas vers la province (quitte  investir dans des moyens de transports plus nombreux pour remonter vite  Paris).

J'ai dj voqu l'ide de dlocaliser nombre des employs des ministres dans le reste de la France, mais ca se heurte  la non mobilit et aux grves prvisibles.

Surtout que 90% des gens ne sont finalement que des petites mains qui peuvent tre trouve partout, et qui n'ont aucun contact avec les arcanes du pouvoir. Entre 2000 salaris pays a Paris, ou 1900 en province et 100 qui font l'allez retour,  je pense que la second est largement plus conomique.(le pouvoir d'achat n'a rien  voir, donc les salaure aussi)



> Ok soit. En dehors du risque, cela semble ncessiter comme mme d'avoir de bonnes connaissances en macro-conomie et de ce tenir rgulirement au courant de l'actualit. On est pas au mme niveau qu'une location o une fois en place, ncessite quasiment aucune actions de ta part.


En fait, les bnfices que je te montre sont pour la banque. Mais pour cela, elle a besoin de jouer un argent, et cet argent, c'est le tient.

Tu peux en discuter avec ton banquier, mais en gnral, ils ont des portefeuilles tout fait plus ou moins dangereux, qui rapporte entre 3 et 20% selon les annes et le risque. Certains sont garantis, d'autres non. Bien sur, plus il y a de risque, plus le gain potentiel est grand. La condition, c'est d'immobilisser ton arhent pour une dure plus ou moins longue.

En gnral, tu trouveras un rendement de 4% pour un risque faible, et laissera la mme chose  la banque.



> Pour la dcentralisation, il me semble qu'il y a des efforts dans ce sens depuis un certain temps pour la cration de zones conomiques avantageuses, (cf ma rponse  grafikm), la cration de villes nouvelles, le grand paris, etc.


Pas assez vite selon moi.
La liaison TGV paris marseille est dj en utilisation maximale, et rien n'est prvu pour crer une 3me voie pour dsengorger le trafic, voir l'augmenter. Au final, toujours sur le thme de la rarfaction, ca permet a la SNCF de monter ses tarifs puisque tous les trains seront quoi qu'il arrive plein.



> La loi Scellier est jug peu efficace selon linspection gnral des finances et semble mme avoir eu un impact sur l'augmentation du m.


C'est pour cela que je prfre une incitation en garantissant l'investissement, plutot qu'en financant une partie du logement.
Scellier, c'est 30% du logement pay par l'tat, le reste par le locataire.
Sauf que pour 30%, l'tat n'a rien en change. A la rigueur, le duflot est mieux parce qu'il oblige a faire certaines choses en change de la subvention de l'tat.(comme l'emplacement, le loyer final...)



> C'est une ide des verts  la base non ? Je n'ai pas d'avis sur la question, mais je pense que cela dpend de l'emplacement.


Oui, ide relaye dans les journaux dernirement. Pas toujours applicable(les bureaux ne sont pas souvent transformable  cout interessant, mais dans la rgion parisienne, en particulier dans l'intramuros ou l'on a transform de l'habitat en bureau il y a 50 ans, c'est  priori faisable. Environ 20% des bureaux sont vides si j'ai bien compris.



> En gros, renforcer les droits des proprios au dtriment des locataires et du ct sociale. Mais en allant au bout de cette ide, ce favoritisme incitera elle pas  la spculation immobilire ? Si c'est un placement avantageux et peu de risques, tout le monde vas y courir et relancer de plus belle la bulle de l'immobilier avec augmentation des biens et des montants des loyers. Si on met des mesures restrictives, l'immobilier baisse car juge moins intressante pour les investisseurs. Donc cela permet de faciliter l'acquisition par les acheteurs qui en ont besoins. Il me semble avoir lui un article o la Chine ( Shanga) interdisait l'achat d'un 2e bien immobilier par une mme famille et par les trangers pour freiner la monte des prix de l'immobilier. Mais c'est clair qu'on n'est pas ici dans un exemple du libralisme.


Si on regarde depuis le regard du locataire, c'est un deal perdant en apparance.
En dfinitive, c'est le contraire.

Un investissmeent  risque, demande un rendement minimal de 6%, donc un loyer lev. Un investissement garanti demande un rendement de 2 ou 3%, donc un loyer 2 fois moins cher. On a alors 2 choix, ou les familles payent la mme chose, et on supprime les APL pour les rediriger dans la construction de logement vraiment social pour les personnes qui en ont vraiment besoin(RSA, chomage, minimum vieillesse, tous les laiss pour compte), ou on garde le systme d'APL, et la part des mnages diminimuera d'autant.(j'aime moins)
Bilan final, l'tat finance moins, donc les impots sont moins lev, ou notre solde primaire s'inverse.(on parle de 5 milliard pour l'tat et 10 pour les partenaires sociaux)

Dans un premier temps, la situation serait plus dlicate pour ceux qui dgrade leur logement, ceux qui ne payent pas(mais on logerait immdiatement des familles "vertueuses" qui attendent dehors)... bref, pas les meilleurs voisins en gnral.
Pour les autres, ca ne changerait rien. Je n'ai jamais vu quelqu'un de propre qui payait son loyer se faire expulser sans raison.
Dans un secon temps, aprs 3-5  annes, la construction devrait s'inverser grace  l'argent investi par les mnages. Les logements seront de plus en plus nombreux, ce qui oblige les propritaires a deux choses pour ne pas rcuprer de mauvais locataires (ou garder les leurs): 
 - Baisser leur tarifs
 - augmenter les prestations(mettre  jour l'isolation par exemple)



> Tu as une drole de dfinition d'un dsert.
> 
> Mme le dpartement le moins dense de France a (hlas) encore une densit de population 5 fois suprieure  celle du Canada (et ce surpeuplement est malheureusement le cas pour presque tout l'Europe).


Le canada a d'norme difficults a cause de sa population parse. En plus, la densit est totalement variable, avec des zones comme Toronto assez dense, ou Whitehorse dans le Yukon assez deserte.



> Une politique saine consisterait  stopper cette absurde politique nataliste qui dtriore notre qualit de vie depuis 40 ans.


La fin des allocations familliale, ne faire des enfants que si l'on peut les assumer... mais tu n'y penses pas...

----------


## ManusDei

> Avec plaisir. Je me bornerais  des proposition qui concernent le "rendement locatif".
> - abolition de la proprit
> - sortir le foncier de la sphre commerciale


Moi j'aime pas. Si tout devient un bien locatif, je ne pourrais plus planter de clous dans les murs, je ne pourrais pas construire une extension, faire un trou dans un mur non-porteur pour agrandir une pice, poser une cloison pour rajouter une pice, etc... Ou alors il faudra remplir un dossier, contacter des administrations avec tous les problmes que a implique.




> - faire du logement un service public gratuit


Pay par les impts donc. 




> - ne pas intervenir lors d'occupations


Ah, donc je pourrais prendre un bien, je l'occupe, je paye pas de loyer, et je suis peinard (et je serais un connard, mais un connard avec un toit). Les occupations de batiments sont  mon avis gnralement justifies, mais de l  les lgaliser...

Pour le reste,  voir (mme si je ne vois pas pourquoi on limiterait  la possession d'un seul bien, ce qui me gne c'est l'accumulation de biens locatifs).

----------


## Bluedeep

> Avec plaisir. Je me bornerais  des proposition qui concernent le "rendement locatif".
> - abolition de la proprit
> etc...
> Le nombre de proposition n'a de limite que l'imagination *de l'humanit.*


L'imagination de *l'humanit* ? qu'est ce que l'humanit peut avoir  faire avec ces propositions relevant d'un petit Staline en herbe ?

----------


## GPPro

> Une politique saine consisterait  stopper cette absurde politique nataliste qui dtriore notre qualit de vie depuis 40 ans.


Entirement d'accord. Quand j'entends les journalistes s'extasier sur le "bon" taux de natalit en France, je me dis qu'avec des "lites" pareilles on est vraiment dans la merde.

----------


## Orgoff

> ...


Merci pour tes rponses qui sont trs intressantes. ::ccool::

----------


## el_slapper

> Entirement d'accord. Quand j'entends les journalistes s'extasier sur le "bon" taux de natalit en France, je me dis qu'avec des "lites" pareilles on est vraiment dans la merde.


C'est plus compliqu que cel. La natalit a pas mal d'inconvnients, mais aussi des avantages : on aura pas un pays de moyene d'ge de 90 ans avant longtemps. Avoir une jeunesse forme au pays, c'est une force. C'est aussi un cout, qui explique en bonne partie notre diffrentiel avec l'Allemagne. Mais quand on voit les besoins dlirant des Allemands en termes d'immigration(alors que nous on essaye de la limiter), on s'aperoit que la question est plus complique que cel.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Avec plaisir. Je me bornerais  des proposition qui concernent le "rendement locatif".


J'ai un peu plus de temps, donc je vais rpendre le temps de rpondre. J'ai changer l'ordre de tes propositions pour les classer selon leur type, et parce que certaines d'entre elles sont similaires dans leur consquences, voire similaire tout court.




> - abolition de la proprit
> - sortir le foncier de la sphre commerciale
> - faire du logement un service public gratuit
> - faire du logement une cooprative gre par la commune
> - offrir une habitation  tout citoyen qui n'en possde pas
> - appliquer concrtement le droit au logement


L'ide ici est de dlguer  l'tat la responsabilit du logement des citoyens. Appliquer le droit au logement entraine de facto la cration de logement par l'tat, ou la saisie des bien immobilier priv, au final, c'est toujours l'tat / la commune qui dcide.

On peut imaginer que cela ne soit pas si absurde que ca en  l'air, aprs tout, il y a encore peu de temps, les socits logeaient leurs employs et les payaient moins.(ma grand mre habitait dans une maison appartenant  la papeterie dans laquelle mon arrire grand mre travaillait, fortement subventionne  loyer ultra modr).
On peut imaginer que l'tat fasse de mme.

L'avantage, c'est clairement que tout le monde  un toit.

Les inconvnients sont malgr tout nombreux : 
 - Les logements sont attribus par des fonctionnaires et on voit avec les office HLM que le systme se perverti vite. Dans les pays ou a a t mis en place, on a surtout vu une corruption biaiser le systme. Quand on se voit attribuer sa maison, autant bien payer le fonctionnaire pour avoir quelque chose de qualit plutt que quelque chose de pourri.(et mme en France c'est le cas, on privilgie une famille amie / sans histoire propre, plutot que des cas sociaux qui vont peut tre foutre le boxon... et la mairie ferme les yeux tant que l'habitat est prserv)
 - Comme aucune diffrentiation n'est faite sur l'argent que sont prt  payer les gens pour se loger, il faut d'autres critres. le plus souvent, ca finit pas se rsumer aux amis ou ceux qui payent qui ont les faveurs(du parti), et les autres que l'on loigne / puni.
 - Certaines personnes sont prtes  vivre dans un petit logement prs de leur travail, d'autre prfrent un grand loin. Comment grer ces dsirs fluctuant dans une socit. Par exemple, si je devais dormir une nuit sur paris toutes les semaines, voir si je devais faire vivre ma famille dans une autre ville, je choisirais peut tre un trou a rat de 5m avec la place pour un lit et une douche.
 - les familles grandissent parfois plus vite que ce que peuvent prvoir les administrations. une famille qui prvoit d'avoir 3 enfants va parfois prfrer dmnager une bonne fois pour toute dans un grand logement, plutt que de changer de logement 3 fois en 3 annes.
 - Comment on finance tout cela. Il faut bien payer les rparations, la construction, l'entretien, la mise aux normes, ladaptation au nouveaux besoins, etc... Je vois mal l'tat se mettre a financer le tout sans problme. Ou alors il va finir par payer les travailleur une bouche de pain, ce qui reviendra surement vite a... un rgime entirement communiste. on risque aussi d'avoir une baisse drastique des normes mises en place, puisque chaque norme couterait directement  l'tat des milliards d'euros de travaux.

Un des autres problmes est aussi que sur la population, une part non ngligeable n'est pas capable de faire attention  quelque chose de gratuit. Pourquoi sembter  entretenir si il suffit de demander  dmnager pour avoir quelque chose de propre...



> - ne pas intervenir lors d'occupations


Manus Dei t'a rpondu. C'est juste la loi du plus fort que tu propose. Je m'installe, je squate chez quelqu'un, et personne ne fait rien contre cela.



> - limiter les biens immobilier  1 habitation
> - limiter le prix de la location


Ces solutions peuvent fonctionner. Dans le premier cas, cela peut entrainer un dficit de bien  louer. Hors, un pays ou tout le monde est propritaire pose de nombreux soucis, entre autre  cause de l'immobilit force de la socit. La location permet de partir en moins de 3 mois d'un endroit, voir en un mois pour aller dans une autre ville / un autre pays.

Limiter le prix de la location, entraine forcement un intrt moindre des investisseurs.




> Mme si aucune autre forme d'organisation n'avait fonctionn (ce qui est faut), cela ne prouverais qu'une chose: que celles qui ont t tent n'ont pas fonctionn. Ce qui ne nous avance pas beaucoup.


Il est pour moi intressant de regarder quand mme un peu l'histoire, et de voir ce qui a t tent.
Je vis en Roumanie, et plus exactement sur le boulevard Unirii. C'est le grand chantier de Ceausescu  cot du palais du peuple. Les champs Elyss de Bucarest(quelques mtres plus long dailleur...).

Bref, la crme des logements rservs aux lites du parti, construits entre 1980 et 90.
Pour rsumer... l'extrieur est trs joli, du bon cot de l'immeuble, de l'autre c'est pas aussi reluisant.
En 2013, l'immeuble  de nombreux soucis, les balcons ont des morceaux qui tombent(le bton s'effrite), on voit que les ouvriers n'ont pas travaill avec beaucoup de bonne volont.
La plomberie est stupide, une chaudire pour plusieurs immeubles, ce qui fait qu'on crve de chaud pour le chauffage(j'ai 23 degrs avec uniquement les voisins qui chauffe) pour que les immeubles en bout de ligne ait aussi du chauffage et l'eau chaude met entre 5 et 15 minutes  arriver.
J'ai un des plus grands appartements, qui fait 67m, et possde un salon, et 2 chambres(10 + 12m), bien pour un enfant, moins pour 2 ou 3.
Bref, ca c'est le top de ce qu'ils ont russi  mettre en place. On a l'quivalent d'un HLM de bonne qualit en France de ces annes l... J'y suis bien pour quelques annes, par pour la vie. jespre avoir bien mieux.

Si on va regarder les vrais logements, il y fait 15 degr l'hiver(donc il faut chauffer en consquence), 40 l't, ils font en gnral 40-50m, les parents dorment dans le salon et les enfants dans la chambre unique.

Ca c'est ce qu'est capable de faire l'tat. Il apportera un toit  tous, mais dans des conditions qui seraient considr actuellement en France comme inhumaine. On n'imaginerai pas louer volontairement un logement de 40m  un couple avec 3 enfants.

En France, on peut aussi montrer les rsidence tudiantes, ou certaines d'entre elles sont tellement insalubre(ou l'tait) que les tudiants refusait de prendre une chambre dedans.

En revanche, les propositions que je faisaient tait en place au canada,  Toronto.
Le bilan, c'est que l'on a des logements entre 150-200$ par mois(dans un basement en priphrie loin des mtros) et 3000$ (le joli condo pour petite famille en plein centre avec vue sur le lac, salle de gym, piscine, etc...)
On trouve un logement en se baladant dans la rue, presque en claquant des doigts.

----------


## r0d

C'est difficile parfois de discuter ici, tout de mme. Je vous montre un difice en vous demandant ce que vous en pensez et vous regardez mon doigt en disant qu'il est mal fichu. Et moi je refuse de discuter de la forme de mon doigt car ce n'est pas de a que je voulais parler.

Je ne veux pas discuter des propositions de "Staline en herbe" (que j'ai trs mal pris, d'ailleurs), je le rpte, je voulais discuter de la lgitimit de gagner de l'argent sans travailler. 

Vous ne voulez pas discuter, soit, mais alors ne me rpondez pas. D'autant plus qu'on est HS depuis longtemps.

Allez je sors de cette discussion. Bonne continuation.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Je ne veux pas discuter des propositions de "Staline en herbe" (que j'ai trs mal pris, d'ailleurs),.


Tu formules des propositions dont certaines (abolition de la proprit) reviennent  considrer la dclaration des droits de l'homme comme un paillasson (article 17 ici, pour ce qui est de la proprit). 

Tu t'attends  quoi comme raction ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour ce qui est de la location, je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup  faire.
Des gens qui demandent 600 pour louer une cave, 300 pour 6m, des violations de domicile avec expulsion abusive,...
Bref, plein de choses  revoir. Est-il normal qu'il y ait des logements vides, non lous et non  vendre alors que 10 millions de personnes sont mal ou pas loges ? 
Le prsident prcdent avait parl d'une loi sur le droit au logement opposable. Pourquoi ne pas la faire appliquer ? 




> Ah, le truc qui est dpens pour l'achat de la nouvelle tl? Mais bien sr, c'est hyper utile. Le concept a besoin d'une srieuse rvision (i.e. que cet argent ne puisse pas tre utilis  autre chose), la on va en parler.


Entirement d'accord. 





> Et c'est une arme  double tranchant qui va inciter encore moins  louer...


D'un autre cot, a va obliger les proprios  faire un minimum de travaux d'entretien, quand on voit ce qui se loue, on croit faire des cauchemars parfois.  ::?: 




> (alors que Sarkozy a quand mme fait un gouvernement avec des gars de gauche dedans, ce qui est assez balaise en soi).


 :8O:  Quels gars de gauche ? J'aimerais des noms, s'il te plait... 




> Oui, mais l'augmentation des impts aurait peut-tre pas servi  la mme chose. Parce que autant la hausse des impts tait ncessaire, autant l'usage qui en est fait est plus que douteux.


T'as raison. Les impts de 2007  2012 ont servi  donner de l'argent  des Bettencourt au nom du bouclier fiscal. C'est clair qu'elle tait dans le besoin, et que a a servi la France !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Pour ce qui est de la location, je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup  faire.
> Des gens qui demandent 600 pour louer une cave, 300 pour 6m, des violations de domicile avec expulsion abusive,...


Les expulsions abusives, je ne sais pas si a existe, mais ce qui est sur c'est que le maintien abusif dans les logements des locataires mauvais payeurs, a, a existe. Et a a comme consquence de retomber sur la totalit de ceux qui sont de bonne foi (la grande majorit).




> Bref, plein de choses  revoir. Est-il normal qu'il y ait des logements vides, non lous et non  vendre alors que 10 millions de personnes sont mal ou pas loges ?


Est il normal de balancer ce chiffres de 10^7 personnes mal loges sans s'interroger sur la mthodologie ayant permis de l'obtenir ?

Est il normal que l'tat (et par voie de consquences les contribuables) doivent pallier l'insouciance de certains ? (il me semble par exemple vident qu'avant de faire n enfants, on doive se poser la question de savoir si on a les moyens de loger la famille de la taille qu'on envisage; sinon on s'abstient).

Est il normal que les places en hbrgement d'urgence  Paris soient trustes  80% par des gens en situation irrgulire ? (donc qui n'ont pas plus de droit  rester sur le territoire qu'un voleur n'en a  prtendre conserver son butin).

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pour ce qui est de la location, je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup  faire.
> Des gens qui demandent 600 pour louer une cave, 300 pour 6m, des violations de domicile avec expulsion abusive,...


Les prix le me choque pas. J'ai vu un placard lou a Toronto, avec un lit dedans... dans un des plus centraux des immeubles. la cible tait juste le PDG qui navait pas le temps de rentrer le soir dormir chez lui.
Si le march dit que 300 euros c'est normal, ca ne me gne pas. On oblige personne a louer. Si personne ne prend le logement, son prix descend.
Si on trouve a louer a ce prix la, c'est que c'tait un bon prix.

Pour les expulsion avec violation de domicile, toute expulsion est illgale en france ou presque, c'est l qu'est le scandale...

Pour moi, un propritaire devrait pour expulser qui il veut : 
sans donner de raison en finanant le dmnagement
en en donnant une sans le financer(par exemple dgradation, non paiement de loyer)

On a fait un droit d 'exception pour le logement, alors que celui des contrat de base convient parfaitement.
Tu paye, tu as la prestation, tu ne paye pas, on arrte de te la fournir.




> Bref, plein de choses  revoir. Est-il normal qu'il y ait des logements vides, non lous et non  vendre alors que 10 millions de personnes sont mal ou pas loges ?


La c'est plus le scandale, mais avant de saisir, etc... on peut aussi dcider de taxer fortement les logements non occups.(quand je dis fortement, 'est prendre jusqu 10% de la valeur du bien par anne par exemple)

ma famille a une maison qui appartient a ma grand mre, partie en maison de retraite. elle est non loue, non vendue, et non louable par ailleur (pas aux normes)
En revanche elle est habitable.

ca doit couter 500 euros de cash tous les ans de la garder vide, contre 70-80000 euros pour la rnover pour la louer.

Autant dire que ca n'est pas la priorit, et que, mme si je trouve a scandaleux, mes parents ne se pressent pas de la vendre. 500 euros, c'est trop peu pour les motiver a se bouger les fesses, ils ont d'autres priorits.

Demandez leurs 10 000 euros, la maison est  vendre dans 2 semaines.

----------


## GPPro

> C'est plus compliqu que cel. La natalit a pas mal d'inconvnients, mais aussi des avantages : on aura pas un pays de moyene d'ge de 90 ans avant longtemps. Avoir une jeunesse forme au pays, c'est une force. C'est aussi un cout, qui explique en bonne partie notre diffrentiel avec l'Allemagne. Mais quand on voit les besoins dlirant des Allemands en termes d'immigration(alors que nous on essaye de la limiter), on s'aperoit que la question est plus complique que cel.


Avec 5 ou 6 millions de personnes non employes, je ne vois pas la force l...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Tu as une drole de dfinition d'un dsert.


C'est pas moi, c'est Jean-Franois Gravier.  :;): 




> Une politique saine consisterait  stopper cette absurde politique nataliste qui dtriore notre qualit de vie depuis 40 ans.


Gn? Quelle politique nataliste? Celle qui fait que le taux de natalit est aux toilettes dans toute l'Europe?

----------


## Invit

> Est-il normal qu'il y ait des logements vides, non lous et non  vendre alors que 10 millions de personnes sont mal ou pas loges ?


C'est malheureux, mais c'est normal... La loi n'oblige pas un propritaire  louer (ou  vendre) un logement vide. C'est un calcul conomique, d'un ct on a les revenus esprs, de l'autre le cout de remise en tat et d'entretien, et les risques locatifs. Il se trouve qu'aujourd'hui les couts de remise en tat sont rendus levs par la rglementation, les risques locatifs s'accroissent du fait de la crise, et d'un systme qui dfend le locataire plus que le bailleur. En face, les revenus esprs sont de plus en plus taxs (gnralement c'est un complment de revenu, donc tax  un taux marginal qui ne cesse d'augmenter). Enfin, un bien lou est moins liquidable. En cas de problme, si tu as besoin d'argent vite, ton appartement lou se vendra moins bien. Tout ceci fait qu'il n'est pas forcment rentable de louer. 

Quant  la vente, elle suit une autre logique, patrimoniale, et le premier objectif n'est pas de rentabiliser son patrimoine, mais de le protger. En priode d'incertitude, comme maintenant, le march est dprim et il est difficile de bien vendre. Par ailleurs,  l'heure o le monde entier vit  crdit, chacun voit la pierre comme une valeur refuge. Si demain l'conomie se casse la figure, ton compte en banque ne vaudra plus grand chose, la maison vide que tu possdes, si.

Bref, les propritaires ne vendent pas pour la mme raison que la France emprunte  taux bas : chacun anticipe la crise, et se rabat sur des valeurs sures. Ils ne louent pas pour la mme raison qu'on n'a plus de croissance : la stratgie "tout impot" poursuivie par nos gouvernements rend la location moins rentable.

On pourrait bien sur corriger ce problme, en rendant la location plus rentable pour les propritaires. Mais c'est comme aider une PME qui va bien  se dvelopper, on "aide les riches", c'est anathme pour nos politiques et l'opinion. (Et oui, c'est la seule solution : celles proposes par Rod ne sont pas envisageables ici et maintenant)


Quant  l'ide de taxer les logements vides, je pense que ca ne marchera pas. En gros, si j'ai un logement vide taxable, je vais y mettre mon fils, ma fille, tudiants,  titre gracieux, et il ne le sera plus, ou je vais le transformer en rsidence secondaire, voire, je t'expliquerai que j'y habite et que mon pouse habite notre autre appartement. Ou, si c'est une vieille maison (comme celle de la grand mre de Pierre), je la dclarerai insalubre... 

Bref, c'est le genre de "mesures de bon sens" dont EELV s'est fait un fond de commerce: ca a l'air bien sur le papier et a fait rver Billancourt, mais c'est parfaitement inapplicable. 




> Le prsident prcdent avait parl d'une loi sur le droit au logement opposable. Pourquoi ne pas la faire appliquer ?


Parce qu'il faudrait pour cela avoir des logements  donner  ceux qui font valoir ce droit, et les HLM sont dj pleins, de gens qui en ont besoin, et d'autres qui ne laisseront pas leur place. 

On peut passer toutes les lois qu'on veut, si on n'a pas les moyens de les mettre en oeuvre, c'est de l'enfumage (comme voter une loi de finance s'appuyant sur des prvisions de croissance qu'on sait fausses).

Francois

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Quels gars de gauche ? J'aimerais des noms, s'il te plait...


Kouchner, Besson et Jouyet sont des ex-PS ou assimils. Ou alors c'est peut-tre des agents doubles de la droite. 




> T'as raison. Les impts de 2007  2012 ont servi  donner de l'argent  des Bettencourt au nom du bouclier fiscal. C'est clair qu'elle tait dans le besoin, et que a a servi la France !


Ben comment te dire, le principe du bouclier c'est capper tes impts, pas te donner les impts de quelqu'un d'autre.

En plus, compar au budget de la France, le montant correspondant est trs faible. Les plus gros trous du budget c'est pas Bettancourt.

----------


## ManusDei

Il y avait Martin Hirsch aussi, l'ancien prsident d'Emmas.




> En plus, compar au budget de la France, le montant correspondant est trs faible. Les plus gros trous du budget c'est pas Bettancourt.


Les passe droits de certains incitent la fraude de tous. Combien de fois j'ai entendu "oui mais eux ils font pire, moi c'est juste une petit somme" et ses variantes sur le "tous pourris".

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Les passe droits de certains incitent la fraude de tous. Combien de fois j'ai entendu "oui mais eux ils font pire, moi c'est juste une petit somme".


Un truc dfini par la loi n'est pas un passe-droit. Par dfinition.

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est pas moi, c'est Jean-Franois Gravier.


Gravier ? A lire en se bouchant le nez. Antismite, antidmocrate, et j'en passe.




> Gn? Quelle politique nataliste? Celle qui fait que le taux de natalit est aux toilettes dans toute l'Europe?


Malheureusement, la France (et l'Irlande) font exception.

La politique "familiale" franaise c'est 4% du PIB cram chaque anne,.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Gravier ? A lire en se bouchant le nez. Antismite, antidmocrate, et j'en passe.


Si tu ne sais pas lire un bouquin crit  une autre poque en filtrant le bon du mauvais, n'ouvre plus jamais de bouquins. Regarde France 2,  la place, ils vont t'expliquer la "vrit" de la vie  ::mouarf:: 





> La politique "familiale" franaise c'est 4% du PIB cram chaque anne,.


Non, il vaut mieux que la population se casse dfinitivement la poire.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Si tu ne sais pas lire un bouquin crit  une autre poque en filtrant le bon du mauvais, n'ouvre plus jamais de bouquins. Regarde France 2,  la place, ils vont t'expliquer la "vrit" de la vie


Tu regardes peut tre la TV, moi pas. Concernant Gravier, je ne lui concde qu'un point positif, c'est sa proximit avec les ides de Carel.




> Non, il vaut mieux que la population se casse dfinitivement la poire.


Pour d'videntes raisons environnementales, oui.

----------


## v1cent

Dj une piste pour le logement est effectivement de rpartir le travail sur le territoire

En 50 ans mon village a perdu la moiti de ses habitants, je suis sr que plein de salaris parisien vivant en banlieue seraient ravis d'avoir une maison pour le mme prix dans un village... Et les chmeurs seraient mieux lotis  vivre chez moi que dans le 93. La commune peut accueillir une centaine de personnes de plus sans avoir  construire de nouvelles habitations.

Aprs chaque situation a ses avantages et ses inconvnients on est d'accord, mais ayant conscience de ces problmes, l'tait devrait au moins rflchir aux solutions pour redynamiser les zones rurales (les ZRR sont un excellent outil, mais insuffisant, et  vrai dire pas vraiment juste)

Bon aprs effectivement, mon avis de paysan est peut tre un peu partial...

En ce qui concerne les propositions de r0d, il y a des choses  creuser, et je pense qu'un axe intressant, avant mme d'interdire quoi que ce soit, serait de favoriser les solutions alternatives, une piste serait par exemple des coopratives, permettant  un ensemble de personnes  revenu modeste de construire un immeuble et d'y vivre, avec un prt garanti par l'tat mais pay par eux. Ils seraient toujours locataires, mais locataires d'un appartement appartenant  un groupe dont ils sont les actionnaires. C'est une chose qui se fait dans d'autres pays, et sur le long terme a cre des habitations  loyer trs modr 

Je pense en revanche qu'il est illusoire  mon avis de limiter le nombre d'habitation  1 par personne, dj comme il a t dit parce que des gens aiment bouger et n'achtent pas, et il faut bien quelqu'un pour leur fournir un logement, et d'autre part parce que le principe de la rsidence secondaire est inscrit dans notre culture, et qu' ma connaissance nous ne sommes pas encore assez surchargs pour interdire a.
Qui va fournir le logement au bords de la mer ou  la montagne que vous louez une semaine par an si on fait a ? 
Une taxation progressive pourrait par contre faire le job...




> Pour d'videntes raisons environnementales, oui.


Je ne pense pas qu'on soit en tat de surpopulation, regardez les US, ils ont plus de ressources par habitant que nous, mais ils arrivent quand mme  les surexploiter. Si on tait deux fois moins nombreux, les gens auraient deux fois plus de bagnoles c'est tout (je caricature volontairement)

Avant d'imposer une politique d'enfant unique, essayons de rduire le gaspillage

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Dj une piste pour le logement est effectivement de rpartir le travail sur le territoire


Exactement. Le problme cl, il est l. Parce que peu importe les solutions proposs, mais entasser des millions d'habitants en IdF n'est juste pas faisable  la longue.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pour d'videntes raisons environnementales, oui.


Historiquement, une civilisation incapable de maintenir sa propre population se fait toujours bouffer par le voisin plus dmographiquement agressif.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Une politique saine consisterait  stopper cette absurde politique nataliste qui dtriore notre qualit de vie depuis 40 ans.


Tu as donc la ferme intention de travailler jusqu' ce que ton tat de sant t'en empche, et tu accepteras ensuite d'tre achev (comme un cheval) lorsque tu seras trop vieux pour gagner ton pain?

Car c'est bien ce que la politique nataliste cherche  viter, et elle ne dtriore certainement pas la qualit de vie des parasites suceurs de sang retraits. La qualit de vie des jeunes, certes, en prend un coup; mais c'est davantage de la faute des retraites qui s'ternisent aux dpens des travailleurs que des naissances.

La ralit, c'est que la retraite est,  la base, une somme d'argent qui permet  ceux qui sont trop vieux pour travailler de vivoter pendant une courte priode en attendant la mort, mais comme c'est devenu une priode de vingt ans o le retrait profite de la vie en tant rmunr par les gnrations suivantes, il faut des jeunes pour l'entretenir. Beaucoup de jeunes. Et des immigrs, parce que tu comprends, faire des enfants a dforme la femme, a nuit  sa carrire, puis a cote cher pour le couple, il faut s'en occuper, alors on en a pas assez fait, mais on veut quand mme profiter de sa retraite, avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre, le cul de la crmire et le sourire du crmier....

----------


## Invit

> La ralit, c'est que la retraite est,  la base, une somme d'argent qui permet  ceux qui sont trop vieux pour travailler de vivoter pendant une courte priode en attendant la mort, mais comme c'est devenu une priode de vingt ans o le retrait profite de la vie en tant rmunr par les gnrations suivantes, il faut des jeunes pour l'entretenir.


En mme temps, on a prvu que ces mme jeunes tudient jusqu' 25 ans, et puissent se reformer pendant leur courte carrire. Au total, on est censs travailler 30 ans sur 80, et encore, pas trop chaque semaine.

Natalit ou pas, le systme ne peut se maintenir. Et d'ailleurs, on a beau avoir de la natalit, et des immigrs, c'est par la dette qu'on le finance depuis un demi sicle. La natalit, l'immigration, a permet juste d'essayer de gagner un peu de temps.

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Juste un point concernant la taxation des logements vides : 
 - On peut aussi dcider de taxer les logements insalubres, au pire, ca descendra le prix de vente jusqu ce que quelquun rachte, dtruise ou rnove une maison presque gratuite
 - Si tu peux mettre ta femme, ton fils, etc...(ce que l'on peut vrifier) ce n'est pas le cas des banques  fonds de retraite qui achtent des biens pour garder l'argent en cas de coup dur.


Par ailleur, un logement lou a un bon locataire se vend mieux qu'un logement vide a quelqu'un qui veut juste un investissement locatif.(ca lui enlve la tache de le chercher). Mais cest vrai que l'on carte les accdants qui achtent pour eux mme.

----------


## souviron34

Quelques remarques en vrac :




> L'encadrement des loyers et des ventes immobilires ne sont elles pas l justement pour ralentir la spculation immobilire et donc faire baisser les prix de manire gnrale  l'achat *pour permettre  chacun de pouvoir acqurir un logement sans s'endetter sur 30 ans* ?


Est-ce que a devrait tre le but ultime ????

Que je sache, pour toutes les gnrations qui nous ont prcds depuis plus de _6 millnaires_, les enfants ont partag en partie leur habitation avec leurs parents...






> Je crois que la cration de zone franche a permis d'aider un peu, mais le principal problme rside dans le fait que ni les lites conomiques, ni les lites politiques ne veulent faire le premier pas vers la province (quitte  investir dans des moyens de transports plus nombreux pour remonter vite  Paris).


Et a a permis de crer d'une part des ingalits considrables entre les territoires, et d'autre part d'enrichir des grosses soicts (_et pas seulement les agences de location de voitures comme avis et autres_) qui y ont install un sige social, qui font que plus de la moiti des vhicules d'entreprises dans la rgion de Bziers sont immatriculs en 51 ou 29...






> C'est plus compliqu que cel. La natalit a pas mal d'inconvnients, mais aussi des avantages : on aura pas un pays de moyene d'ge de 90 ans avant longtemps. Avoir une jeunesse forme au pays, c'est une force. C'est aussi un cout, qui explique en bonne partie notre diffrentiel avec l'Allemagne. Mais quand on voit les besoins dlirant des Allemands en termes d'immigration(alors que nous on essaye de la limiter), on s'aperoit que la question est plus complique que cel.


Oui, c'est vrai. Cependant, cumul avec l'tat d'esprit de la premire intervention, on ne peut y voir qu'une inexorable pente vers une saturation du territoire en logements et une disparition des terres agricoles.. Sans compter, puisque c'est exponentiel, un chmage croissant (_ou une mise  la retraite plus tt, en contradiction avec le besoin d'argent ncessaire_) et des dpenses croissantes d'ducation en ayant un nombre dcroissant de cotisants..






> Est-il normal qu'il y ait des logements vides, non lous et non  vendre alors que 10 millions de personnes sont mal ou pas loges ?


Trs certainement que c'est normal  ::P:  Lorsque tu hriteras de la maison de tes parents, si jamais tu as 2 ou 3 frres et soeurs, (et mme si tu es seul), a te prendra quelque temps avant de dcider si tu-vous  la gardez.. et, mme dans le cas de la vente, il faudra un certain temps pour la vendre..Et si vs la gardez, peut-tre que vous prendrez un tour de rle pour aller y passer vos vacances.. Ce qui en fera un logement vide 80% de l'anne..

Ta proposition serait donc que, ds que tes parents meurent, l'Etat s'accapare leur maison ???  



Je pense que en ce qui concerne les loyers, l'encadrement par une moyenne locale est une bonne chose, mais c'est surtout les garanties qui seraient  abolir.... SAUF QUE a passe par une diminution des "droits" des locataires, c'est  dire l'abandon de la protection  tout prix, y compris quand ils ne payent pas, et l'application relle des arrts d'expuslion (_je crois que c'est 60% des arrts aprs procs qui ne sont pas excuts avant 3 ans, et encore, uniquement quand le Tribunal Admistatratif est saisi et ordonne la Gendarmerie.... Ce qui peut faire entre 3 et 6 ans pour un proritaire non seulement sans rentres, mais aussi de dgradations.._).



Le Canada (_et mme le Qubec avec des baux d'un an_) a instaur quelque chose qui s'appelle "la cour des petites crances", et qui juge comme en correctionnelle, c'est  dire avec un dlai infrieur  3 mois....  Tous les gens y ayant habit pourront vous dire qu'on trouve un logement du jour au lendemain, sans garanties.. Simplement, si on paye pas, on est vir.. (_et non, c'est pas systmatique, si on est honnte et qu'on s'entend avec le proprio, on peut rester si on a un mauvais passage_). Dans ce systme, on a accs  un logement quasi-immdiatement, sans des montagnes de garanties et de donnes personelles  fournir, les proprios en gnral refont les apparts  neuf avant qu'on y rentre, et du coup les locataires les laissent propres en partant (en moyenne bien sr). Pas de dpt de garantie, pas de caution parentale (i_ci,  50 ans, on me demandait la caution de mes parents, et on m'a regard de travers quand j'ai dit que j'tais orphelin : ben  oui, ils sont morts tous les 2, je suis presque  la retraite !!!_), pas de papier de l'employeur  fournir disant qu'on est ni en priode d'embauche,  ni en priode de licenciement, pas des '3 ou 4 dernires fiches de salaires"  fournir, (_si on est  son compte vous n'y pensez mme pas_) etc etc...

En bref, *a* a me semble beaucoup plus efficace pour lutter contre la difficult de louer un appart que rquisitionner des logements vides et faire des lois  la mord-moi-le-noeud qui rajoutent des couches et des couches avec des effets pervers : le projet actuel d'assurance loyer impays c'tait dj le cas avec une loi Boutiin de 2007 : rsultat :  Montpellier il y a 2 ans on acceptait de louer  un gars au RSA mais pas  quelqu'un qui avait 150 000 euros sur son compte en banque.."pas de revenu rgulier" tait la clause de l'assurance loyer impay... _Un monde de fous_ ...








> Les passe droits de certains incitent la fraude de tous. Combien de fois j'ai entendu "oui mais eux ils font pire, moi c'est juste une petit somme" et ses variantes sur le "tous pourris".


 ::ccool::  tout  fait






> La ralit, c'est que la retraite est,  la base, une somme d'argent qui permet  ceux qui sont trop vieux pour travailler de vivoter pendant une courte priode en attendant la mort, mais comme c'est devenu une priode de vingt ans o le retrait profite de la vie en tant rmunr par les gnrations suivantes, il faut des jeunes pour l'entretenir. Beaucoup de jeunes. Et des immigrs, parce que tu comprends, faire des enfants a dforme la femme, a nuit  sa carrire, puis a cote cher pour le couple, il faut s'en occuper, alors on en a pas assez fait, mais on veut quand mme profiter de sa retraite, avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre, le cul de la crmire et le sourire du crmier....


La ralit,  la base, c'est que la retraite est une invention des 80 dernires annes... 

Il semble simplement historiquement que ce ne soit pas une solution viable, c'est tout...

Les soicts ont perdur des sicles, et ce modle ne tient plus en moins d'un sicle...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et a a permis de crer d'une part des ingalits considrables entre les territoires, et d'autre part d'enrichir des grosses soicts (_et pas seulement les agences de location de voiture comme avis et autres_) qui y ont install un sige social, qui font que plus de la moiti des vhicules d'entreprises dans la rgion de Bziers sont immatriculs en 51 ou 29...


on pourrait effectivement limiter leur effet aux opetites socits.

Mais par exemple, je doute que niort aient gard autant dhabitant sans ce genre d'incitation...et els assurances seraient toutes a paris.



> Trs certainement que c'est normal  Lorsque tu hriteras de la maison de tes parents, si jamais tu as 2 ou 3 frres et soeurs, (et mme si tu es seul), a te prendra quelque temps avant de dcider si tu-vous  la gardez.. et, mme dans le cas de la vente, il faudra un certain temps pour la vendre..Et si vs la gardez, peut-tre que vous prendrez un tour de rle pour aller y passer vos vacances.. Ce qui en fera un logement vide 80% de l'anne..
> 
> Ta proposition serait donc que, ds que tes parents meurent, l'Etat s'accapare leur maison ???


On peut sans problme dfinir une dure normale de non exploitation, ou un quota d'exploitation sur 5 annes pour taxer ou pas une maison.

Par exemple, laisser 1 ou 2 ans avant de commencer a taxer trs fortement ou faire un truc progressif.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> La ralit,  la base, c'est que la retraite est une invention des 80 dernires annes... 
> 
> Il semble simplement historiquement que ce ne soit pas une solution viable, c'est tout...
> 
> Les soicts ont perdur des sicles, et ce modle ne tient plus en moins d'un sicle...


Premirement, les socits qui ont perdur des sicles avait beaucoup d'autres diffrences avec la notre: traitement des handicapps, statut de la femme, etc. Je ne dis pas qu'il faut revenir  cela (loin de l: sacrifions d'abord la retraite!), mais scientifiquement, parler de la retraite isolment ainsi n'a pas de sens dans cette comparaison.

Deuximement, tu minores largement les dures: la retraite publique par rpartition a environ 130 ans (rformes de Bismarck en Allemagne) et les modles priv sont bien plus vieux.

Surtout, ce que tu oublies, c'est qu'avant que l'tat ne vienne s'en mler (par ncessit, parce que la socit industrielle disloquait les familles et qu'il y avait un rl problme de vieux abandonns), les vieillards vivaient aux crochets de leurs enfants. La situation tait donc claire: ne pas faire assez d'enfants signifiaient que si tu vivais vieux, tu crverais comme un chien. Aujourd'hui, ce sont toujours les mmes qui payent (les gnrations suivantes, c'est  dire les enfants des retraits) mais ce risque n'existe plus et les gens en profitent. Ils en profitent aussi pour dpenser leurs retraites  l'tranger, ce qui en fait une perte sche pour l'conomie du pays, etc....le problme c'est qu'on en a fait un droit, spar totalement des moyens de satisfaire ce droit, alors qu'auparavant c'tait un avantage reserv  ceux qui s'en avait donn les moyens.

----------


## souviron34

> les vieillards vivaient aux crochets de leurs enfants.


je ne peux pas te laisser dire a : les "vieillards" travaillaient jusqu' ce qu'ils ne puissent plus physiquement (_et c'est toujours le cas par exemple pour les conjoints d'agriculteurs, qui n'ont que 300 euros/3 mosi_) . Ils vivaient chez leurs enfants, ou plutt chez eux... C'taient leurs enfants qui vivaient chez leurs parents... 

a s'appelle la transmission....

Sauf que maintenant, d'une part on est " la retraite" aux alentours de 60 ans et on met en moyenne 25 ans  crever aprs (_et a s'allonge_), et d'autre part les enfants, qui travailaient entre 12 et 14 ans, maintenant il faut leur payer une ducation jusqu' 18 voire 25 ans. Et les parents ne veulent plus vivre chez leurs enfants et rciproquement...

L'effort repose donc sur 30  40 ans de vie, pour non seulement _se_ faire vivre le double,  mais entretenir _et_ les vieux _et_ les jeunes..

A part dans un monde de croissance forte et ternelle, le modle est non viable, c'est tout..


C'est pas pour rien que les systmes de protection sociale ont explos aprs la 2nde guerre mondiale : chez nous, comme au Japon d'ailleurs,  il y avait du travail  revendre, des montagnes de choses  crer puisque tout avait t dtruit, et un gros trou de population d aux morts, dans les pays comme les US ou l'Australie les gens avaient t des salaris pendant la guerre, ils avaient donc des sous en en sortant...

----------


## Invit

> Par exemple, laisser 1 ou 2 ans avant de commencer a taxer trs fortement ou faire un truc progressif.


En gros, tu proposes de mettre  l'amende les propritaires que ne veulent pas vendre ou louer. Le bien est  eux, ils l'ont pay, mais l'Etat a le droit de les forcer (si tu taxes le bien trs fortement, c'est ce que tu fais)  vendre ( des socits HLM diriges par des amis, je suppose...), s'ils n'en font pas l'usage "correct" que l'Etat a dcid. 

Evidemment, quand c'est un diteur ou une maison de disque, qui veut te mettre une amende si tu n'utilises pas un disque ou un livre comme ils le veulent, c'est une grave violation de tes droits. Mais si c'est l'Etat, a devient moral, et patriotique, hein?

On retombe dans le puritanisme vert: cette ide qu'il y a une faon correcte de vivre, de consommer, de dpenser, et que le rle de l'Etat est de l'imposer aux citoyens au travers d'une fiscalit faite d'amendes et d'incitations. Au 19eme sicle, c'est comme cela que les ligues de vertu voulaient imposer les bonnes moeurs. Aujourd'hui, on veut nous imposer l'empreinte carbone, le tri slectif et le "partage" (des ressources, du travail, du savoir), au nom du progrs et de l'amlioration de la socit, bien entendu. Ah mais c'est bien le partage? Ben oui, comme les bonnes moeurs taient bonnes...


Et comme autrefois, on retrouve derrire la morale intolrante un vieux fond malthusien et petit bourgeois. Les pauvres font des gosses qu'ils ne peuvent lever, de la graine de forats. Les vieux ouvriers finissent dans un tel tat de dlabrement que c'est presque charit que ne pas trop le faire durer. Et puis, l'argent qu'on leur donne, ils le boivent! 

Avant, c'tait pour sauver leur me, maintenant, c'est pour sauver la plante. Ca ne fait pas trop rver, tout cela.


Mais bon, ce genre de mesure n'a aucune chance d'aboutir. D'abord, cette notion de "logement vide" devra tre dfinie, et a risque d'tre cocasse. Ensuite, ce genre de politique ne risque pas d'avoir un effet positif sur la construction, ou mme l'amlioration du parc de logements. Avec de telles contraintes, l'investissement locatif, dj peu intressant, ira ailleurs (dans le locatif belge, anglais, suisse, allemand, ou sur d'autres marchs...), et je doute que les mises en chantier iront mieux.

Enfin, je suppose que l'on va me rpondre que l'Etat y pourvoira, c'est vrai qu'il a plein de sous  mettre dedans, l'Etat. 

Francois

----------


## MiaowZedong

> je ne peux pas te laisser dire a : les "vieillards" travaillaient jusqu' ce qu'ils ne puissent plus physiquement (_et c'est toujours le cas par exemple pour les conjoints d'agriculteurs, qui n'ont que 300 euros/3 mosi_) . Ils vivaient chez leurs enfants, ou plutt chez eux... C'taient leurs enfants qui vivaient chez leurs parents...


Les enfants qui vivaient chez les parents, a dpendaientfortementde la catgorie socio-professionelle et de la place de l'enfant en question dans la fratrie parce que l'on parle d'une poque o les familles nombreuses taient la norme. L'important, dis-le comme tu veux, c'est que les enfants entretenaient leurs parents (ce qui tait un juste retour des choses vu que ceux-ci les avaient levs). Les cas de parents/enfants indignes restant des exceptions, mme s'il y en avait certainement.

Le problme est effectivement un de taux de dpendance; la diffrence avec un pays o les dpendants sont majoritairement des enfants, c'est que dans ce cas-l tant que la natalit reste forte on peut avoir recours  la fuite en avant, la simple croissance dmographique assurant que demain, on pourra payer les dettes d'aujourd'hui. Lorsque les dpendants sont vieux, ils ne produiront pas plus demain qu'aujourd'hui, alors on ne peut pas faire ainsi.

----------


## souviron34

> Lorsque les dpendants sont vieux, ils ne produiront pas plus demain qu'aujourd'hui, alors on ne peut pas faire ainsi.


Il n'y a que 2 moyens de raliser le financement :

la rpartition par classe d'ge : ce qui se fait aujourd'huila capitalisation : chacun est responsable de mettre de ct pour le futur

Chacun des 2 a de (forts) inconvnients ;

dans un cas il est ncessaire qu'il y a ait plus de cotisants actifs que de bnficiaires non actifs si on veut que le systme soit viable.dans l'autre il est ncessaire que le capital mis de ct croisse au minimum de l'inflation. et au vu du montant cumlatif il faut l'investir dans quelque chose, si possible dont on est certain que d'ici 40 ans il sera toujours l, ou bien courir les possibilits et modifier les placements en fonction...

Le premier dpendant de la dmographie, il faut adapter les limites et montants en fonction de la dmographie.
Le second dpendant des viaibilits des placements, il faut choisir de bons placements..

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Le premier dpendant de la dmographie, il faut adapter les limites et montants en fonction de la dmographie.
> Le second dpendant des viaibilits des placements, il faut choisir de bons placements..


Le deuxime dpend tout autant de la dmographie. Pour que les placements soient rentables, il faut encore que quelqu'un, quelque part, produise quelque chose de vendable. Ce quelqu'un ne peut videment pas tre un retrait. On pourrait imaginer un systme "purement" financier: mais  ce moment, les retraits auraient de l'argent mais rien  acheter, c'est--dire que l'argent aurait perdu sa valeur, ou en d'autres termes, que l'inflation aurait atteint un niveau infini. 

Bref, _in fine_, les retraits ont besoin de toucher une part de la production. Ce qui suppose qu'il y a des jeunes pour produire, et en nombre suffisant pour que l'conomie ne soit pas asphyxie par les prlvements des retraits, ce qui est une des racines structurelles de la crise dont les pays occidentaux ne parviennent pas  sortir rllement depuis un moment...

----------


## souviron34

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas..

Le Complot des Vieux (GROLAND)   (DailyMotion)

ou

Le Complot des Vieux (GROLAND)   (Groland TV)

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas..
> 
> Le complot des Vieux (GROLAND)


Je ne peux pas voir les vidos au boulot, tu peux m'expliquer?

----------


## souviron34

lol il vaudra mieux que tu le voies  :;):

----------


## v1cent

La retraite par rpartition ne dpends pas uniquement de la dmographie, elle dpends de la dmographie ET du taux des cotisations

Aprs tout, si on accepte que les travailleurs paient plus, il peut y en avoir moins (mais pas y en avoir 0 comme le soulignais MZ)

Quand  la retraite par capitalisation, a reviens grosso modo  mettre de l'argent de cot pour l'utiliser plus tard, mme si les systmes sont plus complexes (avec quelqu'un qui prends sa marge au passage, et un risque de perte). A titre personnel je prfre choisir moi mme mes investissement

----------


## pmithrandir

> En gros, tu proposes de mettre  l'amende les propritaires que ne veulent pas vendre ou louer. Le bien est  eux, ils l'ont pay, mais l'Etat a le droit de les forcer (si tu taxes le bien trs fortement, c'est ce que tu fais)  vendre ( des socits HLM diriges par des amis, je suppose...), s'ils n'en font pas l'usage "correct" que l'Etat a dcid.


En gros , oui.

Autant je ne suis pas pour les saisies, les squat, les occupations, les locations forces, etc... parce que je trouve que c'est contreproductif...

Autant, la on parle d'immeuble entier dans certaines villes qui sont tout  fait habitables, mais ou certaines personnes attendent non plus le bon locataire, mais juste que les prix monte a cause de la rarfaction.

Tout comme l'tat empche les comportement abusifs, par exemple les taux d'usures, je trouve normal qu'il incite a utiliser le parc de logement.

Un logement, ce n'est pas un lingot d'or, derrire la valeur, il y a une utilit. C'est ce qui pour moi autorise a lui donner un traitement particulier.

La seule rserve que j'y met, c'est que l'on doit avoir la possibilit de choisir son locataire et de le virer si on nous oblige a en avoir un. L'un en va pas sans l'autre dans ma tte. C'est du donnant donnant en fait, les propritaires se voit obliger de remettre le logement sur le march, les locataires d'en prendre soin et de payer.

L'ide reste de rsoudre 2 comportement anormaux et stupide, avoir un logement vide et des gens qui vivent dehors, et profiter d'un service sans payer.

Et pour moi, les 10%, c'est un ordre d'ide maximal, pas le taux qui courre ds que ton locataire part. C'est une somme qui arrive sur le long terme uniquement.

----------


## Invit

> Autant je ne suis pas pour les saisies, les squat, les occupations, les locations forces, etc... parce que je trouve que c'est contreproductif...
> 
> Autant, la on parle d'immeuble entier dans certaines villes qui sont tout  fait habitables, mais ou certaines personnes attendent non plus le bon locataire, mais juste que les prix monte a cause de la rarfaction.


La plupart du temps, je crois que c'est juste parce que ceux qui cherchent un logement ne sont pas capables de payer le prix qu'en voudrait le bailleur, et que si tu leur loues quand mme, il y a de bonnes chances pour que tu te retrouves rapidement avec un dfaut de paiement, une expulsion qui va te couter un bras, bref, que ca te coute plus cher que cela rapporte. 

Alors oui, tu peux, en les menaant de taxes, forcer les bailleurs  baisser leurs prix, ou  louer  des insolvables. Mais du coup, je ne vois plus trs bien la diffrence avec une rquisition...


Je crois que tu te trompes en pensant que c'est juste un problme d'offre de logements. A la base, c'est un problme de revenu, et d'inadaptation des attentes des mnages  ceux ci. 

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que le problme est multiple, mais qu'il y a aussi un problme d'offre.

Comme je te disais, on a beaucoup de place disponible, qui ne sont mme pas mis en location dans plusieurs villes, entre autre parce que le risque de dgradation / d'ennui ne vaut pas le loyer peru. Des asso comme DAL ou jeudi noir avait fait l'inventaire a Pairs, et je crois me souvenir que ctait assez lamentable.

Quand tu as une maison de 200 000 euros, tu peux risquer 25% de sa valeur pour 1000 euros par mois, si elle en vaut 3 millions, on vite.

On a aussi les maisons / immeubles achets par les grands groupes financiers comme rserve d'argent sur le long terme. Plutt que de garder des liquidits ou de tout mettre en bourse, ils investissent eux aussi dans la pierre, et de mme, l'envie de louer n'est pas la plus forte, ni le but(il ne cherche qu'un matelas amortisseur en cas de dvaluation)

Bref, ce comportement est pour moi non ncessaire  la socit, et je ne vois pas pourquoi on laisserait des compagnie faire monter artificiellement les prix en restreignant la demande, ce qui leur permet de vendre plus cher leur bien par la suite en les coulant au compte goutte.

Les avantages  la taxe sont pour moi multiples : 
 - ils rendent ce type d'investissement moins rentable / avantageux
 - ils forcent un peu la main aux gens qui gardent des biens sous le coude "au cas ou". En effet, garder une maison inoccupe coute cher sur le long terme, mais pour 3 ou 4 annes, c'est pas inabordable.
 - en amenant un peu d'air sur le march, on force aussi  remettre en service vite les maisons inoccupes, ce qui reste le but final, maximiser l'occupation des sols pour diminuer l'talement urbain.

Aprs, on peut aussi imaginer de limiter cette mesure a certaines zones "tendues", par exemple les mme que celles du dispositifs Duflot.
Et encore une fois, je pense que l'on ne peut atteindre un succs que si l'on met en parralele moins de scurit pour les locataires, autrement cette taxes seraient juste confiscatoire. (tu prtes tes jouets pour que je les casses, ou je te pique ton argent...)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Kouchner, Besson et Jouyet sont des ex-PS ou assimils. Ou alors c'est peut-tre des agents doubles de la droite.


Kouchner  ::mouarf:: 
Besson => UMP  (lui, c'est vraiment un pourri, par contre)
Jouyet => Visiblement pas PS.




> Ben comment te dire, le principe du bouclier c'est capper tes impts, pas te donner les impts de quelqu'un d'autre.


Bon, dj "capper" a n'est pas franais. 
Sinon, a te parle :  "Bouclier fiscal : Bettencourt a rcupr 30 millions d'euros" (source : le figaro.fr pas vraiment un journal de gauche...  :;):  )

----------


## pmithrandir

> Sinon, a te parle :  "Bouclier fiscal : Bettencourt a rcupr 30 millions d'euros" (source : le figaro.fr pas vraiment un journal de gauche...  )


C'est la particularit franaise.
Elle a pay d'avance, et rcupr le trop peru.
C'est bien diffrent de ne rien payer et de se voir remettre de l'argent en cadeau.

Si tu es mensualis et que tu payes trop dimpts, le trsor public te rembourse, et bien c'est pareil pour elle.

Mais effectivement, c'est tendant de jouer sur les mots, et les journaux ne se gnent pas

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Que je sache, pour toutes les gnrations qui nous ont prcds depuis plus de _6 millnaires_, les enfants ont partag en partie leur habitation avec leurs parents...


Ben, oui, mais le mot volution, a te parle ? En plus, il y a encore peu, les enfants pouvaient rester travailler dans la rgion de leurs parents. Aujourd'hui, et ce depuis dj pas mal de temps, la mobilit est ncessaire ( et d'ailleurs fortement conseille, il me semble). Donc, on construit l o on travaille, a me semble normal, non ?




> Trs certainement que c'est normal  Lorsque tu hriteras de la maison de tes parents, si jamais tu as 2 ou 3 frres et soeurs, (et mme si tu es seul), a te prendra quelque temps avant de dcider si tu-vous  la gardez.. et, mme dans le cas de la vente, il faudra un certain temps pour la vendre..Et si vs la gardez, peut-tre que vous prendrez un tour de rle pour aller y passer vos vacances.. Ce qui en fera un logement vide 80% de l'anne..
> 
> Ta proposition serait donc que, ds que tes parents meurent, l'Etat s'accapare leur maison ???


 :8O:  T'as oubli d'indiquer que c'tait de l'humour, ou t'tais srieux ? Parce que par logements vides, si tu ne prends en compte que les logements vacants pour cause de dcs, le temps que les hritiers vendent... je pense que t'es  cot de la plaque !

Le droit au logement opposable, signifiait que tu cherches un logement, tu n'en trouves pas, mais tu connais un logement vide non lou, inoccup, alors tu as droit de demander une rquisition auprs de la Marie. Mais, aucun maire n'applique la loi...  ::roll::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Kouchner


Tu as pas une remarque plus intlligente? 




> Jouyet => Visiblement pas PS.


Un directeur adjoint de cabinet de Jospin? Clairement, a doit tre un gars de droite  ::mouarf:: 





> Sinon, a te parle :  "Bouclier fiscal : Bettencourt a rcupr 30 millions d'euros" (source : le figaro.fr pas vraiment un journal de gauche...  )


a s'appelle un remboursement de trop peru vu que tu rgle des acomptes. En mode "croisire" elle aurait juste pay moins d'impts.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu as pas une remarque plus intlligente?


C'est toi qu'a commenc. Associ Kouchner et gauche  ::roll::  On n'a pas ide. Ce type a pris un melon tellement norme qu'il ne sait plus qui il est.  ::aie::  




> Un directeur adjoint de cabinet de Jospin? Clairement, a doit tre un gars de droite


Ministre de droite, donc... de gauche ?  ::mouarf:: 




> a s'appelle un remboursement de trop peru vu que tu rgle des acomptes. En mode "croisire" elle aurait juste pay moins d'impts.


Non, a s'appelle du foutage de g***e taille XXXL ! Ce qu'tait cette loi en gnral. Comme celle de dfiscalisation des heures sup.

----------


## souviron34

> Parce que par logements vides, si tu ne prends en compte que les logements vacants pour cause de dcs, le temps que les hritiers vendent... je pense que t'es  cot de la plaque !


Dans les villages alentours, c'est environ entre 10 et 20% des maisons des villages... Soit environ 95% des logements vacants..

----------


## Invit

> Dans les villages alentours, c'est environ entre 10 et 20% des maisons des villages... Soit environ 95% des logements vacants..


C'est aussi vrai en ville (et mme  Paris). Le dcs n'est pas la seule raison, mais la plupart du temps, ce sont des appartements devenus vides (dpart du dernier occupant, travaux  faire), que les propritaires veulent vendre s'ils trouvent preneur, mais surtout pas louer (parce que c'est compliqu, ca coute cher, a bloque le logement, etc...) Et dans des priodes comme maintenant, o les prix sont levs mais le march atone, ces appartements restent vides. 

Les parc immobiliers des institutionnels (assurances notamment), a fait rver tout le monde, mais la plupart du temps ils sont soit lous, soit demandent des travaux lourds.

Mais bon, on trouve toujours un bel immeuble pour faire de jolie photos avec un ministre en jean et des manifestants...

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

Je suis d'accord avec toi Fchatron que la plupart des "trouvailles" de DAL ou autres association sont souvent totalement impossble  habiter en l'tat, entre autre  cause des normes non respectes.

Aprs, c'est pour moi le rle de l'tat de dynamiser le march.L'ide de la taxe permet entre autre de changer les prix de ventes, et de pousser a un plus grand turn over des biens, donc de limiter autant que ce peut l'inutilisation.

Au final, j'y vois 2 avantages : 
 - La baisse des prix, puisqu'on ne vend pas au mme prix si on est press pour viter l'impot, que si on a le temps, donc un avantage  l'acheteur dans la discussion, ce qui me parait indiqu actuellement ou les gens campe sur les prix d'il y a 3 ans, sans admettre que le march a baiss. Ca peut entre autre favoriser les nouvelles gnrations qui peuvent alors accder plus facilement  la proprit ou  la location.
 - L'talement urbain ralenti. Si on a un pourcentage d'occupation plus important, on ralenti forcement l'talement urbain. Ce faisant, on fait conomiser de l'argent  la communaut qui n'a pas a aller envoyer les services publics aussi vite et aussi loin.
Un nouvel habitant dans une maison construite, c'est 0 travaux de raccordement  l'eau, l'electricit, pas de ligne de bus a mettre en place pour les enfants, etc... Contrairement  la construction d'un nouveau lotissement.

Et mine de rien, encore dans ma famille, mon grand pre(de l'autre cot) est dcd l'anne dernire, mais ses 3 fils sont incapables de trouver le temps et la motivation pour mettre correctement l'appartement en vente. Et pouratnt on parle d'une somme leve, mais comme ils ne sont pas dans l'urgence(50-60 ans, installs et sans crdits ou enfants  charge), 33% d'un appartement cette anne ou l'anne prochaine, c'est pareil pour eux. Ca parait con, mais ils n'ont pas besoin d'argent, docn pas de motivation pour se bouger les fesses.(comme beaucoup de gens qui hritent malgr tout je pense... on en compte pas sur l'hritage des parents pour faire sa vie)

----------


## Invit

> Aprs, c'est pour moi le rle de l'tat de dynamiser le march.L'ide de la taxe permet entre autre de changer les prix de ventes, et de pousser a un plus grand turn over des biens, donc de limiter autant que ce peut l'inutilisation.


Je suis d'accord avec l'analyse, pas avec ta solution. En fait, je ne crois pas du tout en l'impot "incitatif". Au mieux, a cre de la panique et de la bureaucratie inutile, au pire, a dprime durablement le march et a dtruit la confiance. 

En fait, je crois que le problme n'est pas trs diffrent de celui de l'accord sur l'emploi. Tant que le gouvernement verra le patron comme un dangereux oppresseur, dont il faut protger le salari, et fera, pour cette raison, payer  l'employeur les garanties qu'il (l'Etat) choisit d'accorder au salari (sans aucune arrire pense lectorale, bien sur...), on ira dans le mur. 

C'est pareil avec les propritaires. Actuellement, dans l'esprit de nos gouvernants, des associations, et d'une partie de l'opinion, ils font partie du problme, alors que a devrait tre sur eux que reposent la solution.

Donne des garanties aux propritaires, fais de la location ( un jeune, non fonctionnaire) une activit un peu moins risque, en donnant un peu plus de liberts au bailleur (possibilit de rompre le contrat, en cas de non paiement, ou pour convenance personnelle moyennant dlai de prvenance), et le march se fluidifiera, et les prix baisseront. 

Je crois que ce raisonnement pourrait mme aider l'Etat bailleur. Un des problmes des HLM, c'est qu'on y entre sous conditions de ressources, mais qu'on n'en sort que par la volont de l'occupant. Si on partait du principe que le HLM n'est pas une charge hrditaire, ou un "appart  vie", mais une aide temporaire, on ferait un trs grand pas dans la bonne direction.

Mais bien sur, il faut pour cela changer le logiciel, et j'ai comme un doute sur celui de nos dirigeants, qui ne connaissent du monde rel que ce qu'on leur en a racont  Sciences Po...

Francois (j'ai d'autres choses  dire sur le sujet, mais c'est l'heure du dj, et on ne plaisante pas avec le roti de porc...)

----------


## pmithrandir

Ta solution fonctionne pour les gens qui veulent s'occuper du problme, de mon cot, je veux toucher une cible diffrente... tous ceux qui ne veulent pas s'en occuper(parce que rien ne presse, ou que ce n'est pas le but de l'achat) Si la personne achete l'appartement pour mettre une partie de son argent  l'abri de l'inflation et des variation de monnaie... facile ou pas, il ne s'embetera pas a louer. Louer, c'est des ennuis, mme dans le cas ou ca se passe bien, donc certaines personnes qui n'ont pas l'envie d'avoir plus de revenus ne s'en occupe juste pas.

Pour la location, je suis d'accord avec toi sur les points ci dessus, je vais donc te laisser a ton roti de porc  ::):

----------


## david06600

> Je ne trouve pas cela si pertinent. En fait, je ne crois pas qu'il ait jamais t dans l'ide du gouvernement, du PS, des colos, de faire *autre chose* que le mariage homosexuel (et l'adoption).


Le mariage pour tous sonne la fin du mariage tout court.  C'est ce que voulait le gouvernement.  Mais bon c'est le progrs a ce qu'il parait, et on n'y peut rien.  L'abrogation de l'interdiction du port du pantalon pour la femme  t vot aussi, nous sommes donc sauv, merci la gauche pour tout ce progrs et toutes ces avances indispensables au bien tre de la socit Franaise.  Ouhaaa, tant de progrs comme a d'un coup.



> C'est du court-terme. Ce dont les gens ont besoin, c'est d'un emploi o ils seront suffisamment bien rmunrs pour ne pas avoir besoin d'aides de l'tat.
> Ce qui passe par une relance de notre march de l'emploi. Ca devrait tre le boulot de Montebourg, pour l'instant il fait le pompier  chaque plan social, mais rien sur une manire de crer des emplois en France, et de contrer les dlocalisations ou les produits  bas prix venant de l'tranger.


Crer des emplois ?  Dj les emplois existant sont trs mal pays en gnral si tu n'es pas cadre.  Ce qu'il faudrait c'est un salaire minimum (tous mtier confondus) de 2000 euros net/mois pour commencer.  Pour la cration d'emplois a se fera automatiquement si on produit en France.  Pour l'instant ce qu'on a, c'est des produits chers en gnral (sauf les fruits et lgumes, a passe encore), ex : les voitures neuves (je suis contre les voitures mais c'est un exemple), le textile (produit en Chine) coutent chers. Ensuite les salaires sont bas.  Les Franais n'ont pas d'argent...  Comment peut-on relancer l'conomie dans ces conditions ?



> On a pourtant pas mal de sondages indiquant que les franais aimeraient bien pouvoir soutenir leur conomie en achetant franais (mme si c'est plus cher). Mais pour a il faudrait savoir ce qui va rellement rapporter des sous en France, et l, j'attend toujours (il a des sites comme hexaconso, mais ils pourraient avoir un impact bien plus important avec un soutien de l'Etat).


Produire en France ne couterait pas plus cher, pour le produit final, que ce qu'on paye actuellement, pour des produits fabriqus en Chine ou ailleurs.  Il y a de quoi faire, le textile pour commencer.



> Youpi. C'est trs limit, et a ne rsoud pas le problme du manque de logements, ainsi que des logements insalubres lous, ou celui des logements vides car  refaire (ce qui cote trs cher). On a un superbe plan d'investissement locatif (loi Duflot), et rien pour les gens qui veulent acheter leur logement principal. Donc on aide ceux qui ont dj les moyens  avoir plus de moyens, et on maintient ceux qui sont  la limite de s'en sortir... l o ils sont. Je pourrais presque ressortir certains slogans de l'extrme-gauche "Un gouvernement pour les riches, et contre les pauvres". Une retraite avec 80% du SMIC, tu peux bien vivre si tu n'as pas de loyer  payer.
> 
> 
> Existe dj, sans tre applique. Est-ce qu'on a mis des moyens pour l'appliquer cette fois-ci ? J'ai pas l'impression.
> 
> Bref, nous avons un gouvernement avec majoritairement des gestionnaires, l o il nous faudrait des rformateurs ou des visionnaires.


C'est pas refaire qui cote cher, c'est que les Franais n'ont pas d'argent je me rpte.  Aprs a dpend de quel ct on prend le problme.

----------


## pmithrandir

Produire en France ne coute pas plus cher, et bien je suis dsol mais si.

Mme en info a coute plus cher de produire en France, surtout dans les grosses boites. A titre d'info, c'est entre 2 et 3 le rapport de cout que je vois avec la Roumanie(et je ne parle pas de salaire, mais de cout).

Sachant que le pire, c'est que les salaires net sont aussi levs  Bucarest qu'en province en France... (pour un cout de la vie similaire).

Donc, non, on ne peut pas produire au mme prix en France, sans mchamment remettre en question tous les acquis(les colos subventionns, les CE, les RTT les 5 semaines de congs, les cantines subventionnes, ...) toutes ces choses qui coute finalement un bras a la boite, et qui gonfle d'autant les salaires finaux. 

Aprs, on peut rduire nos couts par la loi, si les franais sont motivs : 
 - dlocaliser en France : la dcentralisation quoi... si l'tat le voulait vraiment, a fait longtemps que ca serait en place. Et ca rsoudrait pas mal de soucis dans les domaines aussi varis que le logements, les salaires, l'approvisionnement, les petits commerces, ...
 - Enlever des scurits / avantages, comme de rendre les semaines de vacances 3 et 4 optionnelles. (l'employeur les payant  la fin de l'anne si elle ne sont pas prises en accord avec les deux parties). : 2 ou 3% net d'augmentation

Aprs,  titre personnel, j'irais encore plus loin avec des taxes d'entre des marchandises dans l'espace europen plus forte, mais bon... on me dit que c'est pas compatible avec l'OC et nos accords... et en Europe on respecte les papiers...


Par ailleurs, le chiffre avanc de 2000 euros est fantaisiste.
Une famille avec 2 salaires de 1000 euros peut vivre en France. Par contre, elle ne peut pas vivre partout.
La question n'est selon moi pas de savoir si les salaires sont assez levs, mais de faire en sorte que les gens puissent vivre avec des salaires similaires  nos concurrents.

----------


## Tellen

> L'abrogation de l'interdiction du port du pantalon pour la femme  t vot aussi, nous sommes donc sauv, merci la gauche pour tout ce progrs et toutes ces avances indispensables au bien tre de la socit Franaise.


Juste pour dire que l'interdiction du port du pantalon pour la femme a bien t abroge mais elle n'a pas t soumis  un vote :

"L'ordonnance du prfet de police Dubois n22 du 16 brumaire an IX (7 novembre 1800), intitule "ordonnance concernant le travestissement des femmes" est incompatible avec les principes d'galit entre les femmes et les hommes qui sont inscrits dans la Constitution. De cette incompatibilit dcoule l'abrogation implicite de l'ordonnance du 7 novembre qui est donc dpourvue de tout effet juridique et ne constitue qu'une pice d'archives conserve comme telle par la Prfecture de police de Paris.


Cette rponse du ministere des droits des femmes vient d'une question du snateur Alain Houpert (UMP) qui s'etait etonn que la loi soit toujours en vigueur.

Voir la reponse du ministere des droits des femmes complete sur www.senat.fr

----------


## david06600

> Produire en France ne coute pas plus cher, et bien je suis dsol mais si.


Je vais prendre l'exemple Allemand, mme si je n'aime pas faire ce genre de comparaison, en parlant des voitures.  Ils font des voitures de meilleure qualit que les notre, au mme prix et faites en Allemagne, alors que nous elles sont faites au Maroc je crois.  Il en va de mme pour toute leur industrie.



> Aprs,  titre personnel, j'irais encore plus loin avec des taxes d'entre des marchandises dans l'espace europen plus forte, mais bon... on me dit que c'est pas compatible avec l'OC et nos accords... et en Europe on respecte les papiers...


Pourquoi importer des produits qui peuvent tre fabriqus en France ?  Relanons l'industrie, avec des salaires qui donne aux gens l'envie d'y travailler, le pouvoir d'acheter.  Franchement les grosses socits se font des millions, elles ont de quoi augmenter les salaires.



> Par ailleurs, le chiffre avanc de 2000 euros est fantaisiste.
> Une famille avec 2 salaires de 1000 euros peut vivre en France. Par contre, elle ne peut pas vivre partout.
> La question n'est selon moi pas de savoir si les salaires sont assez levs, mais de faire en sorte que les gens puissent vivre avec des salaires similaires  nos concurrents.


Peu importe la solution (je penche plus pour une augmentation des salaires) du moment qu'on vit bien, quoi qu'il en soit il y a un gros problme actuellement, car avec 1000 e tu manges de la soupe tous les jours et les travaux de rnovation de ta maison tu les fait toi mme, l'entretien de ta voiture tu le fait toi mme, et encore faut avoir l'argent pour acheter le matriel ou pour acheter une voiture.  Bref tu fais tout toi mme (ce qui n'est pas possible) et tu ne participe pas  l'conomie.
Est-ce que la situation tait meilleure  l'poque ou il n'y avait pas autant de congs pays, de rtt etc...

----------


## david06600

> Juste pour dire que l'interdiction du port du pantalon pour la femme a bien t abroge mais elle n'a pas t soumis  un vote :
> 
> "L'ordonnance du prfet de police Dubois n22 du 16 brumaire an IX (7 novembre 1800), intitule "ordonnance concernant le travestissement des femmes" est incompatible avec les principes d'galit entre les femmes et les hommes qui sont inscrits dans la Constitution. De cette incompatibilit dcoule l'abrogation implicite de l'ordonnance du 7 novembre qui est donc dpourvue de tout effet juridique et ne constitue qu'une pice d'archives conserve comme telle par la Prfecture de police de Paris.


Ouai dsol de pas tre super pointilleux sur ce sujet.



> Cette rponse du ministere des droits des femmes vient d'une question du snateur Alain Houpert (UMP) qui s'etait etonn que la loi soit toujours en vigueur.
> 
> Voir la reponse du ministere des droits des femmes complete sur www.senat.fr


UMP/PS, blanc bonnet et bonnet blanc.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je vais prendre l'exemple Allemand, mme si je n'aime pas faire ce genre de comparaison, en parlant des voitures.  Ils font des voitures de meilleure qualit que les notre, au mme prix et faites en Allemagne, alors que nous elles sont faites au Maroc je crois.


Une bonne partie des voitures "allemandes" sont produites dans les pays de l'Est et assembles en Allemagne. 




> Peu importe la solution (je penche plus pour une augmentation des salaires) du moment qu'on vit bien, quoi qu'il en soit il y a un gros problme actuellement, car avec 1000 e tu manges de la soupe tous les jours et les travaux de rnovation de ta maison tu les fait toi mme, l'entretien de ta voiture tu le fait toi mme, et encore faut avoir l'argent pour acheter le matriel ou pour acheter une voiture.


A Paris uniquement. Dans quasiment tout le reste de la France, tant que tu n'as pas d'enfant tu peux vivre correctement avec 1000.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Dans quasiment tout le reste de la France, tant que tu n'as pas d'enfant tu peux vivre correctement avec 1000.


Il conviendrait quand mme de s'entendre sur le "vivre correctement".
Oui, sans doute,  la retraite, ta maison paye et considrant que tu peux garder la mme voiture pendant 10 ans, en vivant dans un endroit avec des loisirs "sur place" (donc proche mer ou montagne), tu peux sans doute vivre correctement avec 1000 /mois. Si une de ces conditions n'est pas remplie .... c'est nettement plus dur.

----------


## ManusDei

Dans Toulouse,  deux avec 1300 (CAF comprise), on vivait pas trop mal jusqu' il y a un an avec ma copine (depuis je travaille). On avait des loisirs limits car on dpensait prs de 100 en resto tous les mois, mais on en avait, tout en payant un loyer pour un T2 (proche du centre ville). Une (petite) tl, Internet, des achats occasionnels de livres, CD ou jeux, quelques cins par an, etc...

Pas de voiture, mais on a mis de l'argent de ct pendant tout ce temps.

C'est 1300 et non 1000, mais  deux. Oui certaines dpenses sont moins importantes  deux (en nourriture par exemple), mais au final on dpense plus pour faire vivre deux personnes qu'une seule.


En campagne, le loyer est moins lev, la vie est aussi moins chre (pour les courses entre autres), mais il y a d'autres frais comme la voiture.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Peu importe la solution (je penche plus pour une augmentation des salaires) du moment qu'on vit bien, quoi qu'il en soit il y a un gros problme actuellement, car avec 1000 e tu manges de la soupe tous les jours et les travaux de rnovation de ta maison tu les fait toi mme, l'entretien de ta voiture tu le fait toi mme, et encore faut avoir l'argent pour acheter le matriel ou pour acheter une voiture.  Bref tu fais tout toi mme (ce qui n'est pas possible) et tu ne participe pas  l'conomie.


Avec 1000 euros, on peut bien vivre, tout dpend comme tu dis de ce que l'on accepte de faire(et je parlais de 1000 euros par personne, soit 2000 euros pour un couple).

Il y a 30 ans, :
 - ta facture de tlphone consistait a payer l'abonnement et des communications : 30 euros tout compris pour un usage normal.
 - tu avais un pote garagiste qui te faisait ta vidange, ou tu la faisait toi mme... pour 30 euros matos compris.
 - Ta voiture tait simple, donc la moindre panne se resolvais avec un garagiste normal, et pas chez le concessionnaire.
 - pas d'internet, tlphone portable, tablette, smartphone, ordinateur mme, une tl par foyer, 2 postes de radios, des surfaces plus petites que maintenant, moins d'isolation, etc...

Et, les gens avaient la facheuse ide de faire un peu plus eux mme, et de se relever les manches. 
Maintenant, j'ai suryout l'impression que les gens veulent du tout cuit, veulent tous avoir un niveau de luxe de pluis en plus lev(un smartphone c'est du luxe, 3 TV c'en est aussi, un cran de 100cm, pareil, etc...)

On a juste oubli des fondamentaux, auquel ils sont dailleur revenu en Allemagne.

Un ouvrier, une femme de mnage, une caissire, ce sont des gens qui sont pauvres, qui ne peuvent pas avoir ce genre de luxe. Quand on est pauvre, ca veut dire que l'on paye le loyer, les charges, la nourriture, et qu'on a le minimum  cot... une voiture qui roule(pour la famille entire) une tl, un ordi simpliste et pas au top(mon ordi de 2004 fait toujours tout ce qui est ncessaire aujourd'hui)

Et on a dj un luxe et un accs aux nouvelles technologies bien suffisant.

----------


## Rayek

> Avec 1000 euros, on peut bien vivre, tout dpend comme tu dis de ce que l'on accepte de faire(et je parlais de 1000 euros par personne, soit 2000 euros pour un couple).
> 
> Il y a 30 ans, :
>  - ta facture de tlphone consistait a payer l'abonnement et des communications : 30 euros tout compris pour un usage normal.
>  - tu avais un pote garagiste qui te faisait ta vidange, ou tu la faisait toi mme... pour 30 euros matos compris.
>  - Ta voiture tait simple, donc la moindre panne se resolvais avec un garagiste normal, et pas chez le concessionnaire.
>  - pas d'internet, tlphone portable, tablette, smartphone, ordinateur mme, une tl par foyer, 2 postes de radios, des surfaces plus petites que maintenant, moins d'isolation, etc...
> 
> Et, les gens avaient la facheuse ide de faire un peu plus eux mme, et de se relever les manches. 
> ...


C'est bien beau tout cela , mais tout le monde n'est pas toi et n'a pas les mme besoin et envie (Heureusement  ::aie:: ).

Pour ma part j'ai une TV 107CM, j'ai un Smart phone (HTC) et une tablette, j'ai une collection de console (PS1  PS3, GC, PSP,  VITA, etc...), j'ai une voiture et je vais chez le garagiste/concessionnaire car je suis un manche complet des qu'il faut faire des actions manuelles , j'ai un bon nombre de DVD, jeux de plateau en tout genre, BD, etc ...

Est ce que je vie dans le luxe, je ne pense pas, je suis juste une personne qui cherche les bons plans (Je nachte quasi plus les JV en france mais en Angleterre ou d'occasion), j'ai pas d'habit de marque (Des jean a mme pas 10 qui me dure facilement 5 ans), etc ...




> Un ouvrier, une femme de mnage, une caissire, ce sont des gens qui sont pauvres, qui ne peuvent pas avoir ce genre de luxe. Quand on est pauvre, ca veut dire que l'on paye le loyer, les charges, la nourriture, et qu'on a le minimum  cot... une voiture qui roule(pour la famille entire) une tl, un ordi simpliste et pas au top(mon ordi de 2004 fait toujours tout ce qui est ncessaire aujourd'hui)
> 
> Et on a dj un luxe et un accs aux nouvelles technologies bien suffisant.


Pourquoi un ouvrier, une femme de mnage et une caissire devrait il tre considrer comme pauvre ? Pourquoi ne pourraient ils pas avoir accs au nouvelle technologie ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J
> "L'ordonnance du prfet de police Dubois n22 du 16 brumaire an IX (7 novembre 1800), intitule "ordonnance concernant le travestissement des femmes" est *incompatible avec les principes d'galit entre les femmes et les hommes qui sont inscrits dans la Constitution*. De cette incompatibilit dcoule l'abrogation implicite de l'ordonnance du 7 novembre qui est donc dpourvue de tout effet juridique et ne constitue qu'une pice d'archives conserve comme telle par la Prfecture de police de Paris.


Quand je lis a, je me dis que le Conseil Constitutionnel, qui n'a pas hsit  rendre lgal le harclement sexuel pour cause d'inconstitutionnalit de la loi, et qui n'a mme pas t capable de supprim ce texte archaque, sert-il vraiment  quelque chose ? Ne serait-il pas temps de le rformer ?  ::?: 





> Je vais prendre l'exemple Allemand, mme si je n'aime pas faire ce genre de comparaison, en parlant des voitures.  Ils font des voitures de meilleure qualit que les notre, au mme prix et faites en Allemagne, alors que nous elles sont faites au Maroc je crois.  Il en va de mme pour toute leur industrie.


D'aprs une tude, les voitures franaises seraient plus fiables que les allemandes (j'ai entendu a ce matin sur RTL), et de plus, les voitures allemandes sont fabriques essentiellement dans les pays dEurope de l'est.




> Une bonne partie des voitures "allemandes" sont produites dans les pays de l'Est et assembles en Allemagne.


Zut Grilled !  ::aie:: 




> A Paris uniquement. Dans quasiment tout le reste de la France, tant que tu n'as pas d'enfant tu peux vivre correctement avec 1000.


L, part contre, je me demande : "Qu'entends-tu par correctement ? "

----------


## Bluedeep

> Avec 1000 euros, on peut bien vivre, tout dpend comme tu dis de ce que l'on accepte de faire(et je parlais de 1000 euros par personne, soit 2000 euros pour un couple).
> 
> Il y a 30 ans, :
>  - ta facture de tlphone consistait a payer l'abonnement et des communications : 30 euros tout compris pour un usage normal.


Donc en substance  peu prs la mme chose que maintenant.
Par contre, mes factures de radiotlphone de voiture il y a 23 ans taient trs suprieures  mes factures de portables actuel.




> - tu avais un pote garagiste qui te faisait ta vidange, ou tu la faisait toi mme... pour 30 euros matos compris.


L il y a une raison toute simple pour que a se perde : les maisons ont de moins en moins de "fosse de vidange" dans le garage (bon, cause ou consquence ? je n'en sais rien).




> - Ta voiture tait simple, donc la moindre panne se resolvais avec un garagiste normal, et pas chez le concessionnaire.


Vision tout  fait idaliste et par le petit bout de la lorgnette : ok, les pannes taient plus simples, mais beaucoup plus frquentes et une grosse casse moteur  150000 km n'tait pas du tout une exception, alors qu'une telle casse  250 000 km actuellement est exceptionnelle.




> - pas d'internet, tlphone portable, tablette, smartphone, ordinateur mme, une tl par foyer, 2 postes de radios, des surfaces plus petites que maintenant, moins d'isolation, etc...


 :8O: 
Pour internet, portable, tablette, etc .. ok mais pour les surfaces j'ai trs nettement l'impression que c'est l'inverse. (d'ailleurs les maisons d'ouvriers de l'poque servent maintenant  loger les cadres, quand ils sont plutt bien pays).

Et par ailleurs, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait plus d'une TV par foyer en moyenne (quel intert ?) et pour les postes de radio, idem, je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il y en ait vraiment plus (pour ma part, je n'ai pas vari ce nombre depuis au moins 25 ans : un tuner sur la chaine Hifi, et un combi CD-radio pour la cave).





> Et, les gens avaient la facheuse ide de faire un peu plus eux mme, et de se relever les manches.


L je pense que c'est vrai mais peut tre que la rduction des surfaces d'habitat en est une des causes : combien de maisons sans sous-sol, donc sans coin atelier de nos jours ? (la rponse est : beaucoup; je cherche  dmnager et visite en moyenne deux baraques par semaines, et c'est effrayant le nombre de baraques sans sous-sol - que j'exclu bien sur  dans ce cas;  vrai dire je ne les visite plus).




> Maintenant, j'ai surtout l'impression que les gens veulent du tout cuit, veulent tous avoir un niveau de luxe de pluis en plus lev(un smartphone c'est du luxe, 3 TV c'en est aussi, un cran de 100cm, pareil, etc...)


Pas faux.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ne serait-il pas temps de le rformer ?


Ne serait il pas temps,  ton age, que tu lises la constitution et que tu comprennes le role du conseil constitutionel, ses conditions de saisine, etc .....

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est bien beau tout cela , mais tout le monde n'est pas toi et n'a pas les mme besoin et envie (Heureusement ).
> 
> Pour ma part j'ai une TV 107CM, j'ai un Smart phone (HTC) et une tablette, j'ai une collection de console (PS1  PS3, GC, PSP,  VITA, etc...), j'ai une voiture et je vais chez le garagiste/concessionnaire car je suis un manche complet des qu'il faut faire des actions manuelles , j'ai un bon nombre de DVD, jeux de plateau en tout genre, BD, etc ...


Et bien, moi j'appelle cela du luxe. Sur la pyramide des besoins, tu est largement au dessus de la subsistance ou mme de la vie minimum.

Tu ne peux pas acheter tout cela et te dcrter pauvre et demander a la socit de t'aider.

Et si tu es un manche, tu peux rparer un ordi en change d'une vidange, inviter a un repas, etc...


Et mme pas besoin de fosse a vidange, un cric, un tee shrt dgeu pour aller sous la voiture, et voila.



> Pourquoi un ouvrier, une femme de mnage et une caissire devrait il tre considrer comme pauvre ? Pourquoi ne pourraient ils pas avoir accs au nouvelle technologie ?


parce que le jour ou les gens sans qualification gagne autant que ceux qui en ont, la socit s'croule. C'est ce qui se passe en france d'ailleur, ou finalement, on a le mme salaire en tant ouvrier ou en tant comptable en province. Sauf que le comptable il bosse 30-40% de plus.

Le prix de la main duvre vient de sa raret, hors des gens sans qualification, ce n'est pas rare, donc c'est peu cher.



@ bluedeep, dans la facture de tlphone, je prenait ca pour une famille.
30, c'tait pour une utilisation considr comme nomal(100fr de communication)

Maintenant : 
triple play : 30
4 forfaits (les gamins en ont un a 10 ans, voir avant) 80 euros
bilan 110 euros.

Pour que ton gamin puisse envoyer des je t'aime  une fille de sa classe au lieu de lui glisser un pti mot... ca fait cher. (enfin, surtout pour rassurer le parent flipper a l'ide que son ptiot puisse se dbrouiller seul sans lui)

----------


## Bluedeep

> Maintenant : 
> triple play : 30
> 4 forfaits (les gamins en ont un a 10 ans, voir avant) 80 euros
> bilan 110 euros.


Mouais .... pour les gamins, j'en sais rien, (c'est comme les gros chiens, je trouve a plutt sympa de temps en temps mais chez les autres) mais je ne pense pas qu'ils aient des tlphones avant 15 ans (du moins chez les gens "civiliss" - je ne parles pas de ceux qui dinent devant la TV).

----------


## pmithrandir

Par rapport au pantalon, paralllement aux dbat  l'assemble, diverses commission se runissent.
L'une d'entre elle est charg de nettoyer les loi.

----------


## Rayek

> Et bien, moi j'appelle cela du luxe. Sur la pyramide des besoins, tu est largement au dessus de la subsistance ou mme de la vie minimum.


Oui mais je ne gagne pas 1000 par mois maintenant (a une poque si)




> Tu ne peux pas acheter tout cela et te dcrter pauvre et demander a la socit de t'aider.


M'aider  quoi, je ne lui demande rien  la socit, juste  me foutre la paix  ::mrgreen:: 






> Et si tu es un manche, tu peux rparer un ordi en change d'une vidange, inviter a un repas, etc...
> 
> Et mme pas besoin de fosse a vidange, un cric, un tee shrt dgeu pour aller sous la voiture, et voila.


Si tout le monde faisait comme toi, il n'y aurais plus de garagiste car vu que les pannes c'est pas trs souvent(Ca fait 10 ans que j'ai ma voiture et elle n'est aller au garage que pour les plaquettes de frein, les vidanges et la courroie de distribution). 
En gnral ils gagnent plus avec de petit travaux et a fait tourner l'conomie. 




> parce que le jour ou les gens sans qualification gagne autant que ceux qui en ont, la socit s'croule. C'est ce qui se passe en france d'ailleur, ou finalement, on a le mme salaire en tant ouvrier ou en tant comptable en province. Sauf que le comptable il bosse 30-40% de plus.
> 
> Le prix de la main duvre vient de sa raret, hors des gens sans qualification, ce n'est pas rare, donc c'est peu cher.


Bin, j'ai moins de qualification que mes collges (BAC + 2 voir BAC + 3 pour certain et moi un niveau BAC+ 2 seulement grce  l'AFPA) et pourtant je touche autant qu'eux.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Mouais .... pour les gamins, j'en sais rien, (c'est comme les gros chiens, je trouve a plutt sympa de temps en temps mais chez les autres) mais je ne pense pas qu'ils aient des tlphones avant 15 ans (du moins chez les gens "civiliss" - je ne parles pas de ceux qui dinent devant la TV).


Les tlphones sont dj au primaire, et pour connaitre des professeur de collge, l'quipement est fait entre la, 6me et la 5me en gnral. En 4me ils en ont tous un.

Par contre, l'accs a facebook est plus long a venir...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bin, j'ai moins de qualification que mes collges (BAC + 2 voir BAC + 3 pour certain et moi un niveau BAC+ 2 seulement grce  l'AFPA) et pourtant je touche autant qu'eux.


Attention a ne pas confondre qualification, et formation.
Tu peux etre autodicacte, et etre trs qualifi.

Pour les informaticiens, on peux aussi poser le problme de la sur-diplomation gnrale.
Normalement, on devrait avoir 70% de bac +2 /+3, 25% de BAC +5 et 5% de bac +8.

Mais on a un peu le contraire.(ce qui n'est pas gage de qualit).


Et de la mme faon, une personne en charge du mnage, spcialise dans un type de nettoyage bien spcifique, pourra prtendre a plus qu'une simple personne qui fait le mnage  la maison.

----------


## Invit

> Quand je lis a, je me dis que le Conseil Constitutionnel, qui n'a pas hsit  rendre lgal le harclement sexuel pour cause d'inconstitutionnalit de la loi, et qui n'a mme pas t capable de supprim ce texte archaque, sert-il vraiment  quelque chose ? Ne serait-il pas temps de le rformer ?


Ce texte ne servait  rien, mais il n'tait pas applicable non plus. Il y a beaucoup de rgulations de ce type, inutiles mais jamais supprimes parce qu'inapplicables. En gnral, les pouvoirs publics laissent ce genre de nettoyage aux services centraux des ministres, qui rgulirement "peignent" le code et suppriment les articles devenus caducs (ou redondants). 

Mais comme a n'a aucune consquence pratique, a n'a pas eaucoup d'importance, et il vaut mieux que le Conseil Constitutionnel, et les dputs s'occupent de choses srieuses. 

Enfin bon, a vaudrait mieux, mais quand on voit les "priorits" de cette lgislature, on peut effectivement se poser la question. 

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Pourquoi importer des produits qui peuvent tre fabriqus en France ?  Relanons l'industrie, avec des salaires qui donne aux gens l'envie d'y travailler, le pouvoir d'acheter.  Franchement les grosses socits se font des millions, elles ont de quoi augmenter les salaires.


Tu la relances comment, l'industrie? Parce que depuis quelques annes, en dpit des dclarations des uns et des autres, c'est plutt l'inverse. La seule chose qu'on relance par les temps qui courent ce sont les impots et les dpenses des administrations... 

Et tu es sur qu'en augmentant les salaires (et donc les charges sociales) on relance l'industrie? 




> car avec 1000 e tu manges de la soupe tous les jours et les travaux de rnovation de ta maison tu les fait toi mme, l'entretien de ta voiture tu le fait toi mme, et encore faut avoir l'argent pour acheter le matriel ou pour acheter une voiture.  Bref tu fais tout toi mme (ce qui n'est pas possible) et tu ne participe pas  l'conomie.


Avec 1000, gnralement tu tires la langue, parce que prs de la moiti vont partir en logement, chauffage, lctricit, eau, gaz, charges, encore un bout dans ta voiture et ton essence (si tu n'habites pas un centre ville, il t'en faudra une pour aller travailler). Et c'est de pire en pire, parce que ces charges (logement, chauffage, essence) augmentent assez rapidement, notamment sous l'effet des hausses de taxes.

Tu peux tenir avec 1000 quand tu es jeune, que tu vas en vacances chez papa maman, que papy et mamy t'envoient tes trennes rgulirement, et que tu vis dans une chambre de bonne en centre ville, mais sur le long terme c'est devenu trs difficile, surtout si tu travailles. En gros, tes 1000 euros te permettent de vivre correctement TANT QUE tu n'as aucune dpense exceptionnelle, donc si tu n'as JAMAIS  acheter un frigo, une machine  laver,  venir en aide  tes parents,  avoir des enfants,  partir en vacances, etc.

Et c'est d'ailleurs une partie du problme. Si tu ne travailles pas, que tu touches un peu de chomage, quelques aides, que tu fais un peu de noir sur ton temps libre, tu gagneras un peu moins de 1000, mais tu vivras probablement mieux. Et comme 1000 c'est  peu prs le SMIC, et donc la plupart des emplois industriels, il y a de moins en moins de candidats, et l'conomie va mal. 

Mais ca n'a pas l'air de dranger nos politiques, donc a ne doit pas tre grave. 

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> suppriment les articles devenus caducs (ou redondants).


Il y a aussi ceux qui sont totalement contraire... et parfois toujours applicable.




> Mais comme a n'a aucune consquence pratique, a n'a pas eaucoup d'importance, et il vaut mieux que le Conseil Constitutionnel, et les dputs s'occupent de choses srieuses.


Dans mon entourage, j'ai quelques amis qui ont fait du droit, ma copine en a fait, mon frre aussi. Quand ils te racontent les failles juridiques qui reste a cause de ces textes oublis, mais toujours appliqus(pas le pantalon, mais certains moins "clivants") on voit que la loi dans certain domaine dit tout et son contraire.
Le problme, c'est que pour toi ou moi, ca ne change rien, on va respecter la loi la plus rcente le plus souvent (ou la plus connue). Mais pour els gens qui ont les moyens de se payer un avocats ou des juristes pour plucher la loi, cela leur permet de passer au travers sans supporter les consquences de leurs actes.


Sans en faire une priorit, je trouve normal que certaines personnes toilettent la loi rgulirement, et on a de la marge de manuvre. Entre autre, la diarrhe lgislatives Sarkosienne pose d'norme soucis puisqu'elle dit tout et son contraire, mais n'abroge pas grand chose.
Et il n'a pas t le premier.

Un prof de droit d'angoulme avait pour habitude de dire que si on nommait les loi L123-784 au lieu de Loi toubon, on aurait bien moins de loi vote... parce que la moiti d'entre elles n'taient l que pour justifier le mandat d'un dput. Quoi de mieux que de prsenter une nime loi qui condamne quelque chose de dj condamnable pour mettre a son palmares : " J'ai 3 loi qui porte mon nom !!! "

----------


## Invit

> Dans mon entourage, j'ai quelques amis qui ont fait du droit, ma copine en a fait, mon frre aussi. Quand ils te racontent les failles juridiques qui reste a cause de ces textes oublis, mais toujours appliqus(pas le pantalon, mais certains moins "clivants") on voit que la loi dans certain domaine dit tout et son contraire.


Bah, si tu coutes un expert en scurit, il te racontera toutes les failles et tu auras l'impression de vivre dans un monde trs dangereux. Si tu coutes un travailleur social, tu vas avoir l'impression que Zola c'tait le pays des Barbapapa, si tu coutes un dveloppeur, tu as l'impression que les logiciels que tu utilises NE PEUVENT PAS fonctionner. Si tu coutes un juriste, tu as toujours l'impression que les textes de lois sont une catastrophe.

Et pourtant, on vit dans un tat de droit qui ne fonctionne pas si mal... Une fois de plus, je crois qu'on tombe dans l'anecdoote.




> Quoi de mieux que de prsenter une nime loi qui condamne quelque chose de dj condamnable pour mettre a son palmares : " J'ai 3 loi qui porte mon nom !!! "


On a un millier de parlementaires grassement pays, des gouvernements plthoriques, avec des escadrons de conseillers, tous convaincus que leur mtier est de produire de la rglementation. 

D'un autre ct, ils sont  l'image de la socit. Regarde dans notre domaine, le volume de specs, de paperasse, et de runion qu'on arrive  produire sur un projet, et compare le  l'investissement rel sur le dveloppement...

Francois

----------


## el_slapper

> Attention a ne pas confondre qualification, et formation.
> Tu peux etre autodicacte, et etre trs qualifi.


Vrai en informatique(quoique pas toujours), mais pas dans tous les domaines : essaye donc de calculer l'influence de Jupiter sur la trajectoire d'un sattelite sans avoir un gros diplme maths-physique.....(mon cousin a fait. Il a un gros diplme. Pas le choix)




> Pour les informaticiens, on peux aussi poser le problme de la sur-diplomation gnrale.
> Normalement, on devrait avoir 70% de bac +2 /+3, 25% de BAC +5 et 5% de bac +8.


Non. Je ne vois pas en quoi telle rpartition - ou telle autre - serait suprieure. Une formation BAC+*** donne des lments intressants, que je crois fort utiles, mais un type dou qui sait juste lire, crire, et compter, peut faire plus de 90% du boulot d'informaticien(en dehors des cas spciaux comme mon cousin).




> Mais on a un peu le contraire.(ce qui n'est pas gage de qualit).


C'est surtout qu'on met un tampon "informaticien"  des gens dont on a pas vrifi qu'ils avaient le cerveau branch corrrectement pour mriter ledit tampon.




> Et de la mme faon, une personne en charge du mnage, spcialise dans un type de nettoyage bien spcifique, pourra prtendre a plus qu'une simple personne qui fait le mnage  la maison.


[Troll]Quoi? Un subhumain incapable de se servir de son cerveau, limit  des tches manuelles, mriter autre chose que le SMIC???[/Troll]

En fait, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais nous(enfin, pas toi, tu t'est cass) vivons dans un pays avec l'obsession du travail intellectuel. Il va falloir une rvolution(dans les esprits) pour mettre en place ton observation, pourtant parfaitement rationelle.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Non. Je ne vois pas en quoi telle rpartition - ou telle autre - serait suprieure. Une formation BAC+*** donne des lments intressants, que je crois fort utiles, mais un type dou qui sait juste lire, crire, et compter, peut faire plus de 90% du boulot d'informaticien(en dehors des cas spciaux comme mon cousin).


Je n'ai pas trop compris ta rponse l. 
Si tu tinterroge sur les proportions que je propose, j'ai vu au canada cette proportion mise en uvre.
On saperoit que ca fonctionne aussi bien, qu les developpeurs sont vraiment des dveloppeurs, et qu'ils sont conscient de leur niveau(ce qui ne les empche pas de vouloir progresser) mais sans prtendre tout le temps prendre la place du chef.

En plus, outre le nombre des annes, c'est surtout la qualit de la formation qui compte selon moi.
J'ai vu des bac +5 compltement ignare n'ayant pas compris l'ide mme de bonne pratique de codage / travail en quipe, compltement inaptes au travail en entreprise et sans relle connaissance.
J'ai eu la chance de faire un trs bon IUT qui approfondissait moins la capacit a pondre du code qu'a apprhender un logiciel dans son ensemble.
Par contre, une licence pro ou on a couvert les 6 premiers mois du programme de premire anne  l'IUT... et encore.

----------


## el_slapper

> Je n'ai pas trop compris ta rponse l. 
> Si tu tinterroge sur les proportions que je propose, j'ai vu au canada cette proportion mise en uvre.
> On saperoit que ca fonctionne aussi bien, qu les developpeurs sont vraiment des dveloppeurs, et qu'ils sont conscient de leur niveau(ce qui ne les empche pas de vouloir progresser) mais sans prtendre tout le temps prendre la place du chef.


Je comprends mieux ce que tu voulais dire, mais je ne crois pas qu'en France, un BAC+2 aie moins les dents qui rayent le parquet qu'un BAC+5. Tant que "progresser" sera synonyme de "passer chef", tu auras le problme. Quels que soient les diplmes.




> En plus, outre le nombre des annes, c'est surtout la qualit de la formation qui compte selon moi.
> J'ai vu des bac +5 compltement ignare n'ayant pas compris l'ide mme de bonne pratique de codage / travail en quipe, compltement inaptes au travail en entreprise et sans relle connaissance.
> J'ai eu la chance de faire un trs bon IUT qui approfondissait moins la capacit a pondre du code qu'a apprhender un logiciel dans son ensemble.
> Par contre, une licence pro ou on a couvert les 6 premiers mois du programme de premire anne  l'IUT... et encore.


Je suis d'accord avec tout ce qu'il y a dans ce paragraphe, mais j'y ajouterais une chose : un filtre  l'entre(ou  la sortie, mais c'est mieux  l'entre). Bas sur la capacit  rflchir logiquement,  ne pas assumer que la machine infre l'algorithme, et  crer. Plus facile  crire qu' faire, j'en ai peur. Mais quand quelqu'un qui a BAC+5 et 10 ans d'expriences est toujours incapable de coder un comportement basique, le problme n'est plus la formation qu'il a reu. C'est qu'il n'est pas fait pour ce mtier.

----------


## souviron34

> On a un millier de parlementaires grassement pays, des gouvernements plthoriques, avec des escadrons de conseillers, tous convaincus que leur mtier est de produire de la rglementation. 
> 
> *D'un autre ct, ils sont  l'image de la socit. Regarde dans notre domaine, le volume de specs, de paperasse, et de runion qu'on arrive  produire sur un projet, et compare le  l'investissement rel sur le dveloppement.*..


 ::ccool:: 

+10000  ::):

----------


## david06600

> Tu la relances comment, l'industrie? Parce que depuis quelques annes, en dpit des dclarations des uns et des autres, c'est plutt l'inverse. La seule chose qu'on relance par les temps qui courent ce sont les impots et les dpenses des administrations...


Oui on est d'accord.



> Et tu es sur qu'en augmentant les salaires (et donc les charges sociales) on relance l'industrie?


Non je n'ai pas voulu dire qu'en augmentant les salaires on relance l'industrie.  Mais il faut payer les salaris de manire  ce qu'il puisse vivre dcement sans tirer la langue  chaque fin de mois comme tu l'expliques si bien.  Et puis vous rler tout le temps que les Franais ne veulent pas faire le sale boulot, mais avec un salaire correcte (2000 e pour moi c'est correct), a motiverait dj pas mal.  Si c'est pour crever toute sa vie au boulot et stresser en plus  chaque fin de mois, je vois pas l'intrt.  Je ne pense pas qu'un salaire minimum de 2000 e soit si fantaisiste que a.  Les grosses socits se font des millions grce au travail de tous leurs salaris, mais qui en profitent de ces millions ?  Juste une petite poigne de dirigeants.  Dans le domaine de l'informatique, je serai pour que tout le monde passe en auto entrepreneurs, dj a couperait l'herbe sous le pied des SII.  Aprs je ne sais pas si c'est transposable dans d'autre domaine.
Pour la relance de l'industrie, je ne sais pas trop comment a marche, mais il faut une certaine volont politique pour empcher les dlocalisations dj.  L'tat aussi peut jouer un rle, certaines socits sont encore dtenues par l'tat.  Pourquoi pas plus ?  Et puis remettons la devise "Travail, Famille, Patrie" au gout du jour "Travail, Bonne paye, Famille, Patrie" par exemple.



> Avec 1000, gnralement tu tires la langue, parce que prs de la moiti vont partir en logement, chauffage, lctricit, eau, gaz, charges, encore un bout dans ta voiture et ton essence (si tu n'habites pas un centre ville, il t'en faudra une pour aller travailler). Et c'est de pire en pire, parce que ces charges (logement, chauffage, essence) augmentent assez rapidement, notamment sous l'effet des hausses de taxes.
> 
> Tu peux tenir avec 1000 quand tu es jeune, que tu vas en vacances chez papa maman, que papy et mamy t'envoient tes trennes rgulirement, et que tu vis dans une chambre de bonne en centre ville, mais sur le long terme c'est devenu trs difficile, surtout si tu travailles. En gros, tes 1000 euros te permettent de vivre correctement TANT QUE tu n'as aucune dpense exceptionnelle, donc si tu n'as JAMAIS  acheter un frigo, une machine  laver,  venir en aide  tes parents,  avoir des enfants,  partir en vacances, etc.
> 
> Et c'est d'ailleurs une partie du problme. Si tu ne travailles pas, que tu touches un peu de chomage, quelques aides, que tu fais un peu de noir sur ton temps libre, tu gagneras un peu moins de 1000, mais tu vivras probablement mieux. Et comme 1000 c'est  peu prs le SMIC, et donc la plupart des emplois industriels, il y a de moins en moins de candidats, et l'conomie va mal. 
> 
> Mais ca n'a pas l'air de dranger nos politiques, donc a ne doit pas tre grave. 
> 
> Francois


C'est ce que j'avais en tte...Merci de l'avoir dtaill pour moi.  Ce que propose pmithrandir, pour moi c'est du nivellement par le bas.  Ce mettre au mme niveau que les pays du tiers monde.  Ce n'est pas  nous de nous mettre  ce niveau, mais plutt  ces pays de venir  notre niveau.  Attention je n'encourage pas la socit de consommation dans ce que je dis non plus.  
En plus d'avoir des salaires bas, il y a d'autres dysfonctionnements.  Prenons l'exemple d'un jean  100 euros.  Ce jean est fabriqu en Chine.  Ou est le gain pour la masse des consommateurs ?  Pour le pays ?  Les seuls  profiter sont encore une petite poigne de privilgis.  Et c'est pareil pour tout, tous les produits de consommation, tout.  Il y a une petite fraction d'intermdiaires qui se fait des marges de malade, a ne cr pas d'emploi en France, alors qu'un jean  ce prix la on peut le fabriquer en France et de meilleur de qualit, de faon plus cologique etc...

----------


## ManusDei

> En plus d'avoir des salaires bas, il y a d'autres dysfonctionnements.  Prenons l'exemple d'un jean  100 euros.  Ce jean est fabriqu en Chine.  Ou est le gain pour la masse des consommateurs ?  Pour le pays ?  Les seuls  profiter sont encore une petite poigne de privilgis.  Et c'est pareil pour tout, tous les produits de consommation, tout.  Il y a une petite fraction d'intermdiaires qui se fait des marges de malade, a ne cr pas d'emploi en France, alors qu'un jean  ce prix la on peut le fabriquer en France et de meilleur de qualit, de faon plus cologique etc...


Tu peux avoir un jean fabriqu en France pour 60 de mmoire. Mais il n'y a 2 entreprises qui le font (faudra que je retrouve l'article que j'avais lu qui en parlait).

On parlait d'immobilier avant :
http://www.marianne.net/Immobilier-s...s_a226126.html

----------


## david06600

> Tu peux avoir un jean fabriqu en France pour 60 de mmoire. Mais il n'y a 2 entreprises qui le font (faudra que je retrouve l'article que j'avais lu qui en parlait).


Trs bien.



> On parlait d'immobilier avant :
> http://www.marianne.net/Immobilier-s...s_a226126.html


Des logements pour sans papiers ?  C'est a que tu appelles parler d'immobilier ?

----------


## Bluedeep

> Trs bien.
> 
> Des logements pour sans papiers ?  C'est a que tu appelles parler d'immobilier ?


Euh .... tu as lu l'article ???

----------


## david06600

> Euh .... tu as lu l'article ???


Oui, c'est pour faire des logements sociaux non ?  Sinon c'est que j'ai rien compris.  Les logements sociaux on sait  qui ils sont rservs.

----------


## ManusDei

> Oui, c'est pour faire des logements sociaux non ?  Sinon c'est que j'ai rien compris.  Les logements sociaux on sait  qui ils sont rservs.


Euh non. C'est pour reconvertir des bureaux inoccups en logements, dont une partie de logements sociaux en change d'exonrations de charges (la loi dit 20% je crois).
Et les logements sociaux sont rservs  ceux qui en font la demande, dont plein de petits franais (comme moi).

----------


## Bluedeep

> Oui, c'est pour faire des logements sociaux non ?  Sinon c'est que j'ai rien compris.  Les logements sociaux on sait  qui ils sont rservs.


Il ne faut pas raconter n'importe quoi.

Si on peut trouver extrmement criticable (et pour ma part je le trouve) que des immigrs extra-europens aient accs aux logements sociaux, il ne peut s'agir que d'immigrs en situation *rgulire*. 

Les logements sociaux ne sont pas attribuables aux personnes en situation irrgulire (un demandeur d'asile n'est pas en situation irrgulire). 

En revanche, ces dernires (les clandos) trustent les places d'hbergement d'urgence en Ile de France, ce qui est tout  fait scandaleux car en bonne logique elles ne devraient pas y avoir accs.

D'ailleurs, la sinistre Duflot a tent d'obtenir de Valls la rgularisation de 8000 clandos pour justement librer de l'hbergement d'urgence (pour l'instant sans trop de succs). (cf. Canard Enchain).

----------


## david06600

> Il ne faut pas raconter n'importe quoi.
> 
> Si on peut trouver extrmement criticable (et pour ma part je le trouve) que des immigrs extra-europens aient accs aux logements sociaux, il ne peut s'agir que d'immigrs en situation *rgulire*. 
> 
> Les logements sociaux ne sont pas attribuables aux personnes en situation irrgulire (un demandeur d'asile n'est pas en situation irrgulire). 
> 
> En revanche, ces dernires (les clandos) trustent les places d'hbergement d'urgence en Ile de France, ce qui est tout  fait scandaleux car en bonne logique elles ne devraient pas y avoir accs.
> 
> D'ailleurs, la sinistre Duflot a tent d'obtenir de Valls la rgularisation de 8000 clandos pour justement librer de l'hbergement d'urgence (pour l'instant sans trop de succs). (cf. Canard Enchain).


Oui oui je raconte pas n'importe quoi non plus,  la premire lecture je me suis arrt  Duflot et SDF (oui c'est automatique), et j'ai maladroitement essay de me rattraper suite  ma seconde lecture, mais bon tu me rejoins sur ce que je voulais dire, ouuuf, j'essaie de m'en sortir.
@ManusDei, bats toi plutt pour un meilleur salaire, enfin a m'tonne que tu n'aies pas un meilleur salaire que moi (tu as l'air intelligent, tu t'exprimes bien, et si tu es l c'est que tu bosses dans l'info donc pas trop  plaindre normalement), les logements sociaux c'est vraiment horrible d'un point de vue architectural, faut vraiment trouver une autre solution.  Enfin bon chacun sa conception des choses.

----------


## ManusDei

> D'ailleurs, la sinistre Duflot


C'est volontaire ?  ::mouarf:: 




> @ManusDei, bats toi plutt pour un meilleur salaire, enfin a m'tonne que tu n'aies pas un meilleur salaire que moi (tu as l'air intelligent, tu t'exprimes bien, et si tu es l c'est que tu bosses dans l'info donc pas trop  plaindre normalement)


Contrairement  ce qu'on imagine souvent, les logements sociaux ne sont pas rservs qu'aux bas salaires. Il y a des logements sociaux rservs aux cadres avec un cot plus important que les logements sociaux pour des chomeurs/smicards, mais nanmoins plus intressants niveau prix que le priv ( qualit gale). Je parle de revenus suprieurs  50k bruts par an (avec deux salaires).
Ca peut permettre d'conomiser 100-200 par mois (enfin sur un T3), ce qui est intressant pour mettre de ct avant d'acheter  ::mrgreen:: 




> les logements sociaux c'est vraiment horrible d'un point de vue architectural, faut vraiment trouver une autre solution.


Ca a chang. Ils font de jolies rsidences maintenant (en tout cas  Toulouse), plus les barres pourries qui datent des annes 70 et qui n'ont pas t entretenues (et qu'ils dmolissent petit  petit pour reconstruire mieux  la place).

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est volontaire ? ).


A ton avis ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> D'ailleurs, la sinistre Duflot a tent d'obtenir de Valls la rgularisation de 8000 clandos pour justement librer de l'hbergement d'urgence (*pour l'instant sans trop de succs*). (cf. Canard Enchain).


Je l'aime bien ce Valls !  ::):

----------


## ManusDei

http://www.jeanstuffs.com/fabriquant-jeans-france.htm

Voil pour les jeans fabriqus en France. J'en ai pas (encore) achet, donc aucune ide de la qualit. J'ai trouv qu'un forum qui en parle sur internet, a serait de la bonne qualit.

----------


## souviron34

> Voil pour les jeans fabriqus en France. J'en ai pas (encore) achet, donc aucune ide de la qualit. J'ai trouv qu'un forum qui en parle sur internet, a serait de la bonne qualit.


D'ailleurs, tous les jeans viennent de France ..  l'origine  :;): 

En Amrique du Nord, c'est bien pour a que a s'appelle des "Denims" , qui vient de "de Nmes"..

C'tait au dpart la toile des pantalons des guardians de Camargue.. avec une manufacture  Nmes...  Sans doute import aux US par un migrant s'appelant Jean.. Prononc  l'anglaise, a devient "Jean de Nmes".... Et comme Jean est prononc "djinn"  :8-): 



* : c'est rigolo d'ailleurs, c'est comme certains mots anglais ou franais qui ont fait des AR entre les 2 langues.. "Tennis" vient de l'ancien franais "tennesz" qui dsignait l'exclamation (je crois) lors d'un jeu de balle  la Cour.. Comme la cour d'Angleterre parlait franais,  on le disait comme a aussi  Londres. Puis le franais a perdu l'ancien franais, et a rcupr le terme anglais, qui du coup en anglais de gens ne parlant plus franais se prononait "tennis"..  Comme "flirt", qui vient du franais "conter fleurette",, qui a bascul en anglais, puis rebascul en franais en s'tant phontis  l'anglaise..

----------


## Bluedeep

> D'ailleurs, tous les jeans viennent de France ..  l'origine 
> 
> En Amrique du Nord, c'est bien pour a que a s'appelle des "Denims" , qui vient de "de Nmes"..
> 
> C'tait au dpart la toile des pantalons des guardians de Camargue.. avec une manufacture  Nmes...  Sans doute import aux US par un migrant s'appelant Jean.. Prononc  l'anglaise, a devient "Jean de Nmes".... Et comme Jean est prononc "djinn" .


Si je me souviens bien, le stock de tissu a l'origine tait destin  faire des toiles de tentes pour une quelconque rue vers l'or ou approchant. La rue ayant avorte, ils ont fait au final des bnards avec le stock.

----------


## fredinkan

> parce que le jour ou les gens sans qualification gagne autant que ceux qui en ont, la socit s'croule. C'est ce qui se passe en france d'ailleur, ou finalement, on a le mme salaire en tant ouvrier ou en tant comptable en province. Sauf que le comptable il bosse 30-40% de plus.
> 
> Le prix de la main duvre vient de sa raret, hors des gens sans qualification, ce n'est pas rare, donc c'est peu cher.


Je rebondis sur ce que tu nous dis ici.

Je trouve que l'amalgame "ouvrier" = "ouvrier non-qualifi" vraiment trop frquent... Je sais pas si c'est 1 "spcificit franaise" comme vous aimez si bien le dire, mais des ouvriers peuvent aussi tre qualifis, que ce soit dans la manutention (qualification pour la maintenance d'une machine-outil spciale ou autre) ou dans le btiment (maon ou couvreur).

Qu'un ouvrier (ou caissire ou autre) non-qualifi gagne moins que quelqu'un de qualifi, a se comprend tout  fait. De dire qu'un "ouvrier" (qualifi) doit moins gagner qu'un "employ" (avec votre bac+x) je peine rellement  comprendre.
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer la raison du clivage qui est faite (principalement en France... car en Allemagne, suisse ou Italie, je vois pas du clivage pareil), je suis preneur.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> parce que le jour ou les gens sans qualification gagne autant que ceux qui en ont, la socit s'croule. C'est ce qui se passe en france d'ailleur, ou finalement, on a le mme salaire en tant ouvrier ou en tant comptable en province. *Sauf que le comptable il bosse 30-40% de plus.*


Heu, pourquoi le comptable bosserait 30-40% de plus qu'un ouvrier (qualifi ou pas) ? En France, et je ne pense que ce soit spcifique  la France, le nombre d'heure travaill est fix par la loi (35 heures hebdo en France) ou ngoci lors de la signature du contrat d'embauche (avec ventuel rengociation ultrieure). Si une personne fait d'avantage, elle est paye en heure sup. Donc, je ne comprends pas ta remarque. Sauf  dire que les ouvriers ne foutent rien !  ::aie::  Mais, j'espre que ce n'est pas cela...  ::roll::

----------


## souviron34

> Si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer la raison du clivage qui est faite (principalement en France... car en Allemagne, suisse ou Italie, je vois pas du clivage pareil), je suis preneur.


Tout en France est une question de prestige, de grade, de titre..

On a zigouill un roi, thoriquement aboli les privilges, honni la noblesse, mais le Franais est friand de titre.. Donc  dfaut de pouvoir se dire, comte, duc, ou.., il tablit une hirarchie o bien entendu il se place au dessus d'un certain nombre..

Comme le Franais aime flatter son propre go en s'auto-flicitant de faire partie d'une nation _intellectuelle_, le manuel est dnigr... 

Les 2 effets cumuls entranent un mpris de fond pour les tches manuelles, camoufl par une bienveillance apparente de bienpensance  fond socialiste, mais qui relve plus de la charit que de la vraie galit....


Au Canada ou aux US, le gars qui tient le panneau STOP lors de travaux sur les routes, ou le cuisinier d'un chantier loign, est plus pay qu'un prof de fac.. En France, c'est une m.rde..


Et a a une influence fondamentale sur les relations au travail et les attitudes politiques : la jalousie / envie / dnigrement sont les piliers (_voir la manire de discuter  propos des Bettencourt,  de Depardieu, etc.. Et les patrons/salaris.._)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Au Canada ou aux US, le gars qui tient le panneau STOP lors de travaux sur les routes, ou le cuisinier d'un chantier loign, est plus pay qu'un prof de fac.. En France, c'est une m.rde..


J'espre pour les profs de FAC des pays que tu cites, que tu grossit volontairement le trait...

----------


## souviron34

> J'espre pour les profs de FAC des pays que tu cites, que tu grossit volontairement le trait...


pas du tout...

Un cuistot des gros chantiers hydro-lectrique du Grand Nord va se gagner entre 150 et 300 000 $/an...  Sauf que il est  1500 km de toute civilisation, et n'a droit qu' un voyage de une semaine/an pay (videmment en avion) pour retrouver sa famille...

Un gars des chantiers routier va se gagner entre 80 et 150 000 $ /an, suivant le chantier (_l encore, trs loign => maximum_).


Un prof de fac gagne entre 80 et 110 000... au grand max..

----------


## fredinkan

> (...)


Merci pour les infos.
Ca clairci un peu certains propos que je trouvais quelque peu exagrs  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

> Un gars des chantiers routier va se gagner entre 80 et 150 000 $ /an, suivant le chantier (_l encore, trs loign => maximum_).


le mme en plein centre de Toronto doit pas se faire plus de 30 000$ par an...

Il faut comparer ce qui est comparable.

Par ouvrier, j'entendais ouvrier non qualifi. Je l'ai prcis ensuite, plus que le titre, c'est la qualification qu'il faut rcompenser.
Ce que je voulais dnoncer, c'est l'crasement des salaires, avec une grande majorit des gens qui gagnent entre 1000 et 1600 euros net par mois. sauf que la dedans, y a des gens sans qualification et d'autre qui ont des master ou une qualification intressante.


Et pour le comptable, les 35 heures sont illusoire en cabinet pour ce que j'en ai compris... le salaire est entre 1200 et 1400 euros par mois avec des horaires extensibles, des dplacements, etc...
Et comme le march est pris par quelques grosses boites, y a plus de petits ou presque. Ils ont tous la mme chelles de salaire.

----------


## el_slapper

Cel dit, je connais des usineurs qui, en fin de carrire,sont au niveau de mon salaire d'informaticien parisien expriment.

En fait, la situation des ouvriers qualifis n'est pas si mauvaise, dans ce pays. Elle pourrait tre mieux, certes, mais le vrai problme, c'est qu'un gars en bleu de travail est peru par notre inconscient collectif comme un neuneu au SMIC. Donc, beaucoup de gens qui seraient dous pour ce genre d'emploi vont gagner le SMIC(ou  peine plus) comme gratte-papier et s'emmerder comme un caillou mort jusqu'au jour de leur retraite.

Et a, a a un impact direct sur notre efficacit industrielle.

----------


## david06600

> http://www.jeanstuffs.com/fabriquant-jeans-france.htm


Merci pour le lien, j'avais fait une recherche hier soir en fait et suis tomb dessus.  Bon maintenant ce n'est pas suffisant, ces fabricants n'ont aucune visibilit, ce qu'il faut ce sont des manufactures (pas forcment de grosses usines poluantes) qui approvisionnent les vendeurs dans les centres commerciaux etc...Il y a encore du chemin.  Aprs il y a les tshirt, les chemises, les sous-vtements etc..., a en fait du travail et des emplois.




> D'ailleurs, tous les jeans viennent de France ..  l'origine 
> ...


J'ai lu a hier soir aussi, intressant comme histoire.




> * : c'est rigolo d'ailleurs, c'est comme certains mots anglais ou franais qui ont fait des AR entre les 2 langues.. "Tennis" vient de l'ancien franais "tennesz" qui dsignait l'exclamation (je crois) lors d'un jeu de balle  la Cour.. Comme la cour d'Angleterre parlait franais,  on le disait comme a aussi  Londres. Puis le franais a perdu l'ancien franais, et a rcupr le terme anglais, qui du coup en anglais de gens ne parlant plus franais se prononait "tennis"..  Comme "flirt", qui vient du franais "conter fleurette",, qui a bascul en anglais, puis rebascul en franais en s'tant phontis  l'anglaise..


Merci pour cette petite parenthse sur l'origine de ces mots.



> Tout en France est une question de prestige, de grade, de titre..
> 
> On a zigouill un roi, thoriquement aboli les privilges, honni la noblesse, mais le Franais est friand de titre.. Donc  dfaut de pouvoir se dire, comte, duc, ou.., il tablit une hirarchie o bien entendu il se place au dessus d'un certain nombre..
> 
> Comme le Franais aime flatter son propre go en s'auto-flicitant de faire partie d'une nation _intellectuelle_, le manuel est dnigr... 
> 
> Les 2 effets cumuls entranent un mpris de fond pour les tches manuelles, camoufl par une bienveillance apparente de bienpensance  fond socialiste, mais qui relve plus de la charit que de la vraie galit....
> 
> 
> ...


Je pense que le dnigrement des mtiers manuels s'est surtout accentu ces dernires dcennies (50 ou 60 ans), et je pense que c'est surtout d au fait que c'est mal pay, donc a a d'abord t dnigr par ceux qui nous gouvernent et par les grosses entreprises.  Maintenant, les artisans peuvent bien s'en sortir si ils se mettent  leur compte, si ils sont salaris d'une grosse boite, c'est un salaire de misre qui les attend.  Sans compter que l'orientation au collge est super mal faite et a joue.  Si tu regardes le site des compagnons du devoir par exemple, a donne envie je trouve.  Maintenant il faut le savoir que a existe des centre de formations comme a.  Juste pour prciser le gars qui tient le panneau STOP "tenir le panneau stop" ce n'est pas son mtier non plus et puis il y a des feux maintenant pour a.  Il y a beaucoup de choses qui peuvent tre robotiser.  Une manufacture de jean aujourd'hui n'aurait pas l'ampleur en terme de nombre de salaris, de superficie, de pollution, qu'une manufacture d'il y a 100 ans.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> pas du tout...


En fait si...  :;): 




> Un cuistot des gros chantiers hydro-lectrique du Grand Nord va se gagner entre 150 et 300 000 $/an...  Sauf que il est  1500 km de toute civilisation, et n'a droit qu' un voyage de une semaine/an pay (videmment en avion) pour retrouver sa famille...
> 
> Un gars des chantiers routier va se gagner entre 80 et 150 000 $ /an, suivant le chantier (_l encore, trs loign => maximum_).


On est loin d'un cuistot d'un resto d'un centre-ville. Ou du mec qui refait la route 66 ! 

Des boulots extrmes dont tu parles, je connais une personne qui l'a fait en France (sur des plates formes ptrolires en Afrique) et bin, c'est trs bien pay en effet...

----------


## souviron34

> Je pense que le dnigrement des mtiers manuels s'est surtout accentu ces dernires dcennies (50 ou 60 ans), et je pense que c'est surtout d au fait que c'est mal pay, donc a a d'abord t dnigr par ceux qui nous gouvernent et par les grosses entreprises.


Tu es trop jeune pour l'avoir vcu, mais a n'a rien  voir avec l'argent...

Une bonne partie du pays tait fonctionnaire aprs la guerre, le reste ouvrier dans des grandes usines..

Les ouvriers ont men des luttes et obtenus des acquis sociaux trs importants, et il tait assez presitigieux d'tre OS chez Renault, dans les annes 60..

C'est la catgorie "classe moyenne" en particulier des fonctionnaires (les plus nombreux) qui a pouss.... Mes parents, ma mre prof et mon pre "petit" fonctionnaire simple  la Scu, n'envisageaient pour rien au monde qu'on fasse un mtier manuel, alors qu'ils taient communistes.. Ils dnigraient les professions librales, les patrons, etc, mais ils m'ont reparl jusqu' leur mort d'une fille avec qui j'tais sorti 4 mois, parce qu'elle tait avocate, alors que la femme avec qui j'ai t, qui elle n'tait "que" adminstratrice, donc en gros "une secrtaire", n'a jamais t considre alors que cela fait plus de 26 ans que je suis avec...

Ces gens (_en particulier les fonctionnaires, qui, je le rappelle,  l'poque constituaient l'essentiel de la classe moyenne_) taient dans "l'ascension sociale" : leurs parents avaient t instits ou autres, eux avaient mont en grade ou pass les examens, et donc voulaient que leurs enfants montent...

Ce n'est pas par rapport  l'argent du tout.....  a c'est comme a qu'on le pense aujourd'hui... A l'poque c'est sur la "pnibilit" du travail.. et le statut ... (_alors que parallllement les mmes portaient aux nues les Stakhanovistes....et "nos camarades ouvriers".. Et dnigraient comme "privilgis" les professions librales_)





> Juste pour prciser le gars qui tient le panneau STOP "tenir le panneau stop" ce n'est pas son mtier non plus et puis il y a des feux maintenant pour a.


Eh non, pas de feu.... Quand tu fais l'aphalte d'une route o la plus proche maison est  300 km, et que il y a 1  3 voitures / heure qui passe, avoir un feu est stupide...

Et si, c'est son mtier.. Pour l'instant..

C'est a qui est nervant en France... Un "mtier" devrait tre quelque chose qu'on a   vie, et qui vous dfniit... NON... Un mtier est ce qu'on fait.. On peut en changer... On peut tre intellectuel et faire un mtier manuel sans tre dvaloris, et rciproquement..

J'ai des amis  Montral, 2 architectes.. Aprs 1 an d'anne sabattique en mer, ils sont revenus, et lui est devenu conducteur de Fenwick dans un entrept... et elle fait de la couture..   D'autres qui taient journalistes et sont devenus masseurs.. D'autres, fonctionnaires des impts ou ingnieurs, devenus aubergistes.. Un gographe devenu PDG d'une scierie..

A l'inverse, j'en ai d'autres qui taient bcherons, puis  40 ans ont fait des tudes, et sont devenus ingnieurs.. Ou ancienne prostitue devenue travailleuse sociale... Ouvrier  la chane devenu avocat... etc etc etc...

----------


## ManusDei

Pour les chaussettes il y a archiduchesse. Pour les autres sous-vtements il y a "le slip franais" mais c'est assez cher.
http://www.archiduchesse.com/

----------

